# December 2WW With/Without Treatment



## Martha Moo

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st December,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result

Fat Girl Slim, Clomid, 1st December, 
Parny, ICSI, 1st December, 
Louisenburton, IVF, 3rd December, 
Wendywoo07, IVF, 3rd December, 
Babywhisper, IUI, 3rd December, 
Becky29forever, FET, 3rd December, 
lisasimon1, ICSI, 3rd December, 
Palmtree, FET, 3rd December, 
Nazati, FET, 4th December, 
Amy_x, ICSI, 5th December, 
SweetKitty, IVF, 5th December, 
HRM, , 5th December, 
Hopeful_emma, ICSI, 5th December, 
peace5, , 5th December, 
Milliemoos, IUI, 6th December, 
Jennyfleur, IVF, 6th December, 
Lou101, IVF, 6th December, 
vid123, , 7th December, 
kelseyxxxx, Natural, 7th December, 
Desperatetobeamummy, , 8th December, 
sapphire75, ICSI, 9th December, 
Ellasmummy, IVF, 9th December, 
Alli 15, , 9th December, 
Dinapantz, ICSI, 11th December, 
Tabi, ICSI, 11th December, 
stillwaiting081, , 12th December, 
mrscass, IUI, 13th December, 
Ajax, , 13th December , 
PinkPaula, FET, 13th December, 
hiltra, IVF, 13th December, 
Tip1, ICSI, 13th December, 
Bella2, ICSI, 14th December, 
BettybooDevon, IVF, 14th December, 
Lulusheps, ICSI, 14th December, 
Poppy2012, FET, 14th December, 
irishflower, ICSI, 14th December, 
Billyjean, FET, 15th December, 
tamla1, IVF, 15th December, 
May2, IVF, 16th December, 
crazyroychick, FET, 18th December, 
IVFMamma, IVF, 18th December, 
helsbels40, ICSI, 18th December, 
RuthB, IUI, 19th December, 
Samic1986, IUI, 19th December, 
kategoodwin, ICSI, 19th December, 
WishingforBump, ICSI, 20th December , 
hopewishpray, ICSI, 21st December, 
PurpleRain, , 21st December, 
Borderbound, IUI, 22nd December, 
solucky, ICSI, 22nd December, 
Dippers, IVF, 22nd December, 
IndiaJo, , 22nd December, 
na123, , 22nd December, 
Gemsie, IVF, 23rd December, 
Buntyg, , 25th December, 
donjee, FET, 25th December, 
Sfozzy, ICSI, 26th December, 
TillyT, , 29th December, 
Pinky78, , 29th December, 
Gemd85, IVF, 30th December, 
Jo1980, IVF, 31st December, 
Ficidy, , , 
AMD, FET, 3rd January, [/csv]​


----------



## saroly76

How exciting to see the December 2ww. I know at some point I will be joining. I'm egg sharing and collecting my medication tomorrow. I'm doing the short protocol and occording to my treatment plan otd will be roughly Xmas eve or Xmas day. Wow what a pressie that will be if its positive. 
Wishing everyone the best with the 2ww and hoping december will see lots of positives 
Sarah
Xxxx


----------



## crazyroychick

Hello  ladies, I am doing FET, started progynova yesterday and back on 28th for scan, if my wee embies survive the thaw will be hopefully start off Dec for ET, am terrified as this is our last go!

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## cornwall

I'm hoping to have my second attempt with DEIVF next month. Would be lovely to have a Christmas BFP


----------



## tummymummy10

Got a BFP on Friday which was 6dpt5dt, cant believe it, took first response test and line is very clear.  Had two 5 day blastocysts put back.  Day after transfer had stabbing pains which I was hoping that was the embies attaching to the wall implanting, looks like it must have been that.  Feeling fine, not too much symptoms yet, no sickness yet, boobs on and off tingly, not much though!

Official test date is not until 24 November, so got the BFP 8 days before official test date!

C xx


----------



## Fat girl slim

Hi Donna OTD 1st dec........so nervous   good luck everyone x


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi, can I join please?

Had IUI on Tuesday and OTD is 6th Dec which feels like it will never come. 

Praying it works!


----------



## louisenburton

Hi all 
We had egg collection on monday (only 5) and only 2 fertilised so we had them both put back yesterday - amazing to see the embryos....
Test is on december 3rd


----------



## Martha Moo

Hellooo Ladies

Fat girl slim everything crossed for this month hun    
Milliemoos and Louise well done on being PUPO

Sarah, crazyroychick and Cornwall look forward to you joining the thread over the next few weeks  with your treatments

 to our 2ww ladies
       to the treatment ladies
tummymummy10 you may want to join the November thread as you are quite a way in front of the ladies on this thread 

Take care ladies
Donna


----------



## louisenburton

Hi all 
we had egg collection on monday 19th (they only got 5) and as only 2 fertilised we had transfer yesterday. OTD is 3rd December 

Have been having a bit of tummypain (Tummymummy shall hope its for the same reason as you) but i feel that i should 'know' or be able to tell already 

also on egg collection they were quite rough with me - my left ovary was hiding and they tried their best to get to it.


still apologies for going on - can understand why everyone else is going crazy xx

good luck everything


----------



## wendywoo07

hello December girlys

my otd is 3rd Dec

omg going mad alreay!! Louise your my testing buddy- fingers crossed for us both

xxx


----------



## Parny

Hi Louise I had ec Friday then et on Monday and was having lots of tummy sensations. I think it is all to do with ec we are not used to someone messing around in there! I had such pains I even said to Dh don't get your hopes up (i know not very positive thinking slap hands) but the have settled down now so hopefully so far so good. 

Good luck sweetie   xxx


----------



## Parny

Sorry meant et Sunday!!


----------



## louisenburton

Donna - PUPO Love that though i really need to get up to speed on acronyms


----------



## louisenburton

Wendywoo - its a deal

AND youre being seen at the Burton hospital - it a sign


----------



## Fat girl slim

Ah thanks Donna     for everyone good luck guys xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to say welcome to Wendy and Parny

Louise here is a link for the acronyms used around the site http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.msg2945198#msg2945198

Have a good evening ladies 

Donna


----------



## babywhispers

Hi Everyone.
I am new to this site and thought I would start posting to help me get through the hellish 2WW! 
I had my first IUI on the 19th November and my testing day is December 3rd... so I am currently 3dp IUI.
I will give a brief overview of my cycle so far:
I took Gonal F and Buserelin on a mild dose for 11 days followed by the trigger shot and am currently on Crinone Gels at night. At the time of IUI I had 1 follicle that matured on my left ovary. I haven't had too many symptoms so far but the ones I have had have been very distinct. Can you all give me your opinion on them, it would be so helpful!
I was sore on my left side the day of the IUI and since then have on and off twinges on that side. Specifically, every night before dinner I get a sharper twinge on and off for a few minutes on my left lower side. My bb's are heavier feeling but not really too sore, just mild. I have had some watery CM today but not much before that. I am very restless at night and wake several times. Thats mostly how I am feeling to date. I don't know if they are just from the progesterone gels or they actually mean something?? Help! 
Hope you all are trying to stay sane during your 2WW...
P.S. I would love a testing buddy!


----------



## Becky29forever

Hi,

Am I ok to join here too? I had two frozen embryos put in on Tuesday so I'm due for test on 3rd December. It's my second ivf but first frozen transfer. 
Not enjoying the cyclogest 3 times a day but needs must! It will all be more than worth it if one of my two makes themself at home!
Good luck ladies, here is hoping for a very happy Christmas for us all
Xxx


----------



## louisenburton

Babywhispers and Becky - there now seems to be 4 of us testing on the 3rd december so we are all test buddies


----------



## louisenburton

Is anyone else having symptoms or phantom symptoms


----------



## Parny

Morning! another day closer to otd! Thanks for putting me on the board and the welcome Donna! 

Hi to everyone hoping this is a bumper bfp month wishing you all so much luck     

Louise I have got sore (.y.) and very tired but think that's the progesterone! What you feeling? Xxx 

Xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi all,

Louise - I am having symptoms but it's from the progesterone pessaries. My boobs are really sensitive. Actually, it's really only my nipples which is different than normal as I usually get an all over tingly sensation but this is def just the nipples at the mo   On my successful cycle I remember the nipple thing but seem to think it happened about a week after IUI so a bit too soon to mean anything really. Have lots of light sensations in my tummy but think that's my body settling itself after the procedure.

Good luck to us all


----------



## louisenburton

I made the mistake of reading up about pregnancy symptoms and am now worried its all in my head lol 

My nipples are quite sore and i dont normally get any breast symptoms. My tummy still feels heavy and was cramping a bit yesterday and I swear Im peeing more lol


----------



## babywhispers

Wow I woke up to see all these 3rd of Dec buddies! Thats a lot of progesterone going on!  

So far I can see Louiseburton, Wendywoo and Becky29forever, hi! And   to all the other Dec girls  

In my last post I mentioned all my symptoms and I am afraid to think they are real... prob phantom as you said Louiseb.

I still feel positive though. Although I have had another very restless night, so didn't get much sleep. 

Love this one milliemoos ....


----------



## Parny

Hi I love that too!! Ha ha how did you get it? xxx


----------



## babywhispers

Hi Parny! Under the smileys when your writing a new post it says [more]...just click on that and you'll see loads more... 
So you and fat girl slim will be starting us off this month! Hoping you both best of luck and BFP for


----------



## Parny

Brilliant thanks babywhispers! Love it! I know come on fatgirlslim hopefully we will start a bfp for everyone to follow!! I really wish everyone the best of luck!     xxxx


----------



## louisenburton

where is everyone based ?

IM in hampshire


----------



## Parny

I live in Dorset - near Weymouth. Been travelling to London for tx so it has been nice not to do the journeys this week! Where snouts in Hampshire do you live? My mum lives in Basingstoke xxx


----------



## Parny

I meant where abouts sorry my phone changed it x


----------



## louisenburton

Parny we're in Basingstoke


----------



## wendywoo07

hi 3rd of December testing buddies!
im having a bit of a wobble today when iv been good all the way through this tx! i dont feel anything !!!!!! i dont think its worked!!    
sorry to put a downer on everyone !  

good luck to you all


----------



## babywhispers

I am currently staying in Hampshire for treatment.
Don't feel too bad Wendywoo...I woke up feeling the same... I always feel better about things toward the end of the day...


----------



## Parny

Wendy we all get our down days hon. It's still very early on I don't think we are even we are supposed to have any symptoms yet! Don't panic best thing you can do is try to relax and stay positive   I know it's tough everyone is different we will all feel things or not through the 2ww I think the worst thing for it is our heads!!   xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

I am in Dorchester, Dorset. Very near to you Parny! I too have been doing journeys to and from my Clinic in London so can totally sympathise!

Wendywooo7- don't worry, it's too early for you to know yet. I know it's easy to get downhearted about it but there is no real way of knowing at this stage. Does really suck though!


----------



## Parny

Hi milliemoos it's a long journey isn't it! lucky with my mum in bstoke I stayed there while I was having scans. When is your otd? Xx


----------



## babywhispers

I just try to keep thinking to myself that if I was doing this the 'natural' way I may not even have know I was pg for weeks... because I know every step of the process I monitor EVERY feeling my body has... it makes you crazy.  
When I feel something I am happy, when I don't, I panic! It's nice to have this forum. I think I would be worse if I wasn't able to at least type my thoughts to someone other than DP. Was just wondering, Milliemoo did you have many symptoms during your first successful IUI? I am having some on and off pinching sensation on my left side, I am now 5dp IUI...


----------



## louisenburton

So is anyone near Basingstoke and fancy a coffee (decaf of course)

Wendy any feelings I'm having I think is all in my head. I was reading up about symptoms and people were saying I knew the day after, I knew as soon as we'd made love etc and I think that I shoul know. I don't know how much of its true

Keep your chin up lovely


----------



## wendywoo07

thanx
milliemoo
Louise
parny
and babywhisper
it means alot that you reassure me. iv had a few twangs now so feel a bit better. i think we all have little wobbles! 
on the other hand im in such a bad mood! been shouting at my dog all day....cause hes bad! lol
iv treated myself to a bottle of becks...non alcoholic of course!

im in stoke on Trent so no where near im afraid.

Wendy xx


----------



## jennyfleur

Hi,
Please can I join your group? I had ET yesterday so will be testing on 6th December, it can't come soon enough as I'm sure you all know!! 
My story is we had been TTC for nealy 2 years and then found out my DH has non-obstructive azoospermia, so we made the decision to use donor sperm, that was 2 years ago now so I've nearly got to terms with it. nearly. We've had 2 goes of IUI (the first cycle was aborted as I over stimulated, and the second just didn't work), so we are now on our first go of IVF. It was pretty much the same apart from the EC/ET as I had all the same drugs for IUI and IVF so knew the side effects etc.

Had the worst stomach pains after the EC, could hardly walk and couldn't sleep, partly i think from trapped wind (TMI sorry) but its much better now and the only pain I have is from the swollen ovaries. Who knew getting pregnant could be so painful, i thought it was meant to be fun 

They got 11 eggs, 8 of which fertilised, but only 2 were good enough to put back in (1 was grade 2, 1 was grade 3 and there rest were 3s/4s so no extra for freezing sadly) 
Wishing everyone the best of luck. 

I live on the Cheshire/Shropshire border and had treatment at the Royal Shrewsbury hospital. The nurses are fantastic and do such an amazing job! 

jen xxx


----------



## babywhispers

Welcome Jenny  
I believe milliemoo is 6th dec also...


----------



## louisenburton

That's a shame Wendy but maybe later if we're on mat leave 

The issue with thinking too much is that things COULD be pregnancy related or not, some women DO get them and some don't and some could be with increased level of progesterone which is In the pessaries I'm using

So basically who knows ....


----------



## louisenburton

Jen welcome to the two week wait - its hell lol


----------



## Parny

Hi Jen! Good luck honey   xx

Wendy Hope your feeling better! Your poor doggy I however shouted at Dh why can't he be more clean its driving me   ooh non alcoholic beer sounds good xx

Louise next time I'm going to Basingstoke I'll let you know see if your around xx

Hope everyone is ok am going to do some cleaning!

Xxx


----------



## Fat girl slim

Ahhhhhh girls      for all of ya......I' going insane     keep craving sugary sweets bet its coz af is gonna arrive     please let it be my turn    .  Much love to ya all xxxx


----------



## louisenburton

Parny please do.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hi 

can you add me 

icsi - otd 5th dec 

xx


----------



## louisenburton

Welcome Amy. Good luck xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Welcome to todays December testers 

Sending lots of  and         all around

Donna


----------



## nazati

hello ladies 
can i join u ??i had my fet today and my test date is 4 DEC..
2ww just started and it was a natural FET,,
i m very nervous...   
nati


----------



## Milliemoos

Omg Parny, I had to go to London and back on Monday for a scan. Clinic is 40minute journey from Waterloo. Wasn't expecting to need to go back until Thursday and they took one look at my follicle size and booked my procedure in for the next day. 48 hours and over 16 spent on trains!   OTD is 6th Dec although call the pee stick police as I know I won't make it that far!

Baby whispers - I got similar sensations on my lucky go and also on the bfns so guess that's normal. Only thing I can say that felt different on the 2ww from bfp to bfn was my boobs. They ache like crazy anyway after taking Clomid and the progesterone so its a tricky one but it was my nipples that really hurt when I was pregnant. It was to the point where if I was in a cold room I was crossing my arms over myself. It came and went on my bfp cycle from around a week after IUI.  Tested 10 days after my IUI that month and got my bfp.

Welcome to all the new ladies


----------



## louisenburton

Welcome nazati


----------



## Parny

Well I can't sleep   I couldn't keep my eyes open at 10 and now wide awake! 

Hi Naxati welcome x

Louise I definitely will.

Milliemoos at least you have a break from it now - 16 hours on train though is hideous!   

I hope you all have a lovely relaxing weekend planned?! I have my little sister coming with her boyfriend so good food and fizzy water for me! 

Xxx


----------



## babywhispers

I had the same night Parny. It was awful. 
Right before bed I put my Progesterone in (I'm taking Crinone gels) and they always make me weepy. One of the side effects is 'a feeling of sadness or worthlessness'.  
I was up at 3:45 and then on and off till this morning.
I'm not even tired, I think I'm just running on adrenaline. 
Milliemoo - thanks for sharing your symptoms. It helps to hear from others what they felt with a BFP.
I always said I wouldn't do this but I think I will test early. I'm think maybe Monday or Tuesday. 
Welcome Nazati. 
I honestly don't feel much anymore except sore bb's...the twinges have settled...maybe the odd one here and there...
Going to try and have a nice day... going to a xmas market with DP to try and keep my mind off of it...
 
p.s. sorry if this post is not very


----------



## Parny

Morning babywhispers that's not nice with the cronine I'm on cyclogest and progynova I haven't really been weepy just tired but like you I am wide awake full of beans this morning! Christmas market sounds great! If you test early and get a bfn don't get disheartened! Have a fun day!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Just popping in to say  and send some  

Welcome to Nazati  on your 2ww honey

Will be back later on 

Donna


----------



## SuperKitty

Hey ladies, can I join you? My OTD is 5th December


----------



## louisenburton

Hey ladies. 
Having a bad day. Feeling very tired and emotional. Had a head spinney thing whilst shopping in morrisons an all I'm doing now is worrying something's going wrong. Why does two weeks seem so much longer ?


----------



## louisenburton

Welcome to hell super kitty


----------



## babywhispers

Thanks Parny... I bought tests today but going to hold off as long as I can!
Your right Louise these are the longest 2weeks of ur life! 
My symptoms today are opposite to the ones I had yesterday...I just can't work this out! No sore bbs but light AF feeling. 
Hi Superkitty... Hope u have some luck  
I'm just wondering: how long do you all think it takes for the HCG trigger to leave you body? I had 250 of it...


----------



## louisenburton

Is Buserilin an hcg trigger?


----------



## louisenburton

I gave out my email address the other day but I can't seem to reply on my iPhone but if anyone needs extra support please pm me for my details

Email and tel no removed by moderator please use messaging system


----------



## babywhispers

Buserilin is for down regulation (stops premature ovulation) before you take the HCG trigger which then makes you ovulate... hope that explains it...


----------



## louisenburton

I was given Buserilin after ET


----------



## wendywoo07

hello ladies
iv been so upset the last two days. my pma has gone out the window! had a mass argument with dh too  so im with you Louise!!
i just hope my emotional state is not due to af wanting to make an appearance !
Louise....i thought burselin was for Dr too? im sure your clinic know what they are doing though!
im on cyclogest....botty bullets lol!

babywhisper ...  no early testing please!!   when i went the shop today my eyes were drawn to the bottom shelf.....and what was there i hear you asking?? clearblue!!!!! its a sign??

welcome superkitty...this is hell isnt it!

welcome nazati....congrats on being pupo!!

hello to parny milliemoo fatgirlslim donna and Amy

Jenny....try not to focus on numbers...it only takes one  

sorry if i missed anyone hope your all ok!! this is crazy eh


----------



## louisenburton

Yeh the IVF centre we are at is attached to a university and theyve been doing some research into it


----------



## louisenburton

just reading up on it and it says it is used to stimulate ovulation so maybe its to do with getting the lining to accept the embryos ?


----------



## babywhispers

Wendywoo - maybe it's to put me out of my misery!   
I haven't used them YET! lol No but seriously I am going to try my absolute hardest to wait till the 3rd!


----------



## jennyfleur

Hi,
thanks for the welcomes!
Hope everyone is doing ok and enjoying the weekend, as much as you can do in these circumstances!
We've booked next week off work and have come up to the Lake District for the first week of the 2WW so currently sat in front of an open fire, with my DH tending to my every need! 
I'm already getting butterflies about the results! Don't know how I am going to wait another 11 days!!
Did anyone else have acupuncture during their treatment? 
jen xx


----------



## louisenburton

I haven't had it since egg collection but had about four sessions before


----------



## Becky29forever

Hi Louise & Babywhispers,

Great to know there's a few of us testing on 3rd.     I'm  finding that to be such a long way off! 
I've had a bit of cramping today. The thing that drives me mad is the thinking you may have a symptom of a positive but being scared to be hopeful!  
 for us all. 
Roll on the 3rd!!
X


----------



## Becky29forever

Hi Wendy

Just wanted to say that I loved the description of cyclogest! lol! That's gotta be the funniest thing about them! 
I suggested to my fertility nurse that the hospital create a plasebo for the DH to take 3 times a day.   she thought it was a great idea. 
Hope you're feeling better & your dog hasn't driven you mad. My cats must sense the inner turmoil as both have been spending a lot of time in the hallway! 
I think nights are the worst time for me. I think insanity goes with the territory.
good luck for 3rd! We're all in it together.   
X


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi everyone,

Can't sleep as cant breath through my nose due to this stupid cold. I am having a nice weekend visiting my cousin though and tomorrow we are staying in and watching DVDs which is exactly what 

Louisenburotn and Wendywoo - sorry you had guys had a rough day. This wait is so hard. I really struggle as its out of my control and there is nothing more that can really be done. Hope tomorrow is better for you. 

Baby whispers - hope you had a nice time at the Christmas market, can't believe it's coming up so soon! I think the trigger can take a week or so to come out but read that it can vary depending on your metabolism. I am actually testing mine out so I know when it's gone. That way if by some miracle my treatment works this time, I will know its for real and not the trigger. Still positive today which is 5 days after I had it.

 

Good luck everyone 

Hi to Jennyfleur and Becky29forever  



Thanks for the sticky vibes Donna


----------



## louisenburton

Hi becky 
Yes we are all in it together and I think I would have gone crazy of it weren't for this site!!!!

Oh and the iPhone for those 3am sessions when you get up for the loo then can't sleep


----------



## babywhispers

Morning all.
A new day and another day off the   I can't believe tomorrow I have a whole other week to go  
As usual I woke several times last night and this morning I just feel like I would feel with AF a week away and very tired (from no sleep  ). But I just feel like something had to of happened, I keep going over it in my head over and over...good sperm, good follie, nurse said I ovulated when 'going in'... everything seemed to have gone great but nature is nature and all that doesn't matter. Please no  

Everyone is so supportive here it's almost as if I know you all   and yes Louise thank god for iPhones!

Becky - I know exactly what you mean about feeling positive but being afraid to. It is torture.  

Jenny - acupuncture I have heard has worked for some people but I don't think I will try it now mid-way through 2WW... I'm afraid to change anything, too superstitious lol 

Milliemoo - we ended up going shopping indoors as the weather was so terrible! So maybe today for the xmas market... I think your right re: trigger... I read it takes longer depending on the way your body processes it. I had mine over a week ago now so I think it could be out. I wish I had of tested mine out too. I hope I don't need to do this, but if I do have to go again I will defo test out next time. 

Hope you all have a nice sunday. Will prob update more later...


----------



## wendywoo07

are we all 4am ladies then lol!!

Becky thats a great idea for the DH to take something! and i suppose it would make them feel like they are doing something too! my DH thinks the worst thing anyone in the world ever has to do is W*** in a bottle

Milliemoo - hope your cold gets better - get some lemon tea in ya!  

Jenny - that open fire sounds lloooovely! enjoy 

Babywhispers - its way too early chick, but i am tempted myself! 

HELLO TO EVERYONE ELSE !!    

AFM - im on full time knicker watch - AF is probably going to come and ruin my dreams! i feel like iv been through so much for this - iv given up smoking, alcohol for 2 months - which is driving me mad!! and even most of my caffeine..
I feel so upset and DH doesnt help - hes having a hard time at work so is really stressed out aswell!
Weve had a flea infestation - bloody things been biting my ankles and driving me     grrrrr - i think i got rid of them now after fumigaqting the house - but am so worried that breathing in the spray has done my embies no good!
I just dont know what we will do if this doesnt work! its so hard!   

       it works out for me/us and use all too!!!!


----------



## Hopeful_emma

Hi Ladies - can I join? Had one five day blast transferred yesterday. Feeling very nervous and apprehensive ATM   . I'm especially frightened of getting a BFP and then having a second miscarriage. I've been trawling the net for examples of women who have had a MMC through ICSI and then gone on to have a healthy pregnancy. Not been able to find much but I suspect it's just my negative googling!!

Is anyone else on cyclogest progesterone pessaries? I've got terrible sore and swollen boobs from them  

Where are you all up to then? Sounds like you're all a bit further along than me. Any tips for staying sane? X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

emma - my boobs are awful cant even touch them. last night i also had a bad belly. x


----------



## wendywoo07

welcome hopeful emma - you will see a few others on the front page with the same OTD as you!
Congrats on being PUPO and welcome to HELL, try to keep your   xx


----------



## PalmTree

Hello Ladies,

After 1x fresh ET which ended in miscarriage and 1x failed FET, I'm now in my 2ww for the 2nd FET. 
My OTD is also on the 3rd December, so, Louisenburton, Wendywoo07, Babywhisper and Bevky29forever I'd like to join the team. 

I'm feeling in general very well, except the thousands time that I've been going to the loo. I'm taking Lutinus(progesterone) which makes things worst. More warm water that I drink, more I go to the loo.... Yes, I do drink warm water to follow my acupuncturist's recommendations.

Good luck to everyone! 
PalmTree


----------



## babywhispers

Welcome Emma and Palmtree (3rd of dec is going to be a busy day   )  

I would normally say staying busy helps one stay sane but doesn't apply to the 2WW, doesn't matter how much I stay busy I still am fully aware of it! 

I haven't even left the house today... too tired and drained emotionally. Day 8-9 coming up, please do some implanting! 

Emma I'm on Crinone gels (similar to cyclogest)...they give me terrible emotional side effects and AF type feelings, well I think thats what they are from...

Welcome anyone else I haven't mentioned... I can't keep track, it beginning to be a very full December!  
Oh how nice would it be to have a bun in the oven for xmas! Aaahhhhh


----------



## PalmTree

Hi, how did I add my name on the month list in the 1st page?


----------



## babywhispers

Donna, the moderator will add it... I think thats how it works...


----------



## louisenburton

December shall indeed be a busy month - lets hope its positive for all of us (though i know sadly this isnt likely 

Hints for keeping sane - USE THIS SITE 
I seriously cannot recommend it enough - these are women who are going through the same thing as you are but have all come at it form slightly different angles with slightly different histories

I know I feel sorry for myself but I have a friend who has had 6 or 7 MC and ectopics. She said the only thing harder than getting pregnant is not getting pregnant. They all last about 6-10 weeks. I think she is in a far worse place than I am as she cant get excited when she gets a BFP. Poor girl - but I hope she gets lucky one day. 

Im sure ive said it before but i think one thing thats surprised me is how many people are going through this. I  couldnt believe how busy the clinic was and how many women are on this site. I know there are lots of women pregnant at the same time but i didnt realise how many were in the same boat

Take heart ladies - we are not alone xxx


----------



## babywhispers

Very well said Louise


----------



## Parny

Hi everybody!

Louise hope your ok today after feeling dizzy yesterday!  I had a weird moment in tesco yesterday thought I was going to burst in to tears for absolutely no reason all on my own - stupid hormones! I agree with babywhispers "very we'll said" xx

Baby whispers I am like the pee stick police   I am yet to make it to otd before   shows up! But I don't think I would test early just because I would be scared of a bfn when it still could be a bfp!! I think I would even want to wait an extra day before testing just to be sure. Am I weird?!?   any way I hope your feeling ok today xx

Wendywoo ha that's so funny I'm on knicker watch too! Hope everything is ok with Dh now I don't think they can help it they have their own issues with what's going on but I don't think they really really get what we're going thru. Xx

Hi becky I love the placebo idea with cyclogest my Dh face was a picture when they fist gave them to me! It's not like he has to do it !! Any way welcome sweetie xx

Jenny you lucky little thing you are in my idea of heaven log fire in the lakes sounds amazing only thing missing would be a big glass of Rioja - have a lovely time xx oh I had acupuncture before my first et an then again straight after. It was something my clinic offered at the time cost £300 for 1 hour before et and 1 hour after. Unfortunately it didn't work for me xx

Milliemoos you have the dreaded cold you poor thing that on top of everything else get better soon honey have you had any flooding in dorch xx

Hi Emma cyclogest doing same thing to me I have fairly large (.y.) any way now they are massive and heavy and sore!   hope your ok other than that xxxp

Hi palm I hope your ok!! 

I'm sorry if I missed any one I hope your all ok and keeping   lots of   to you all

Xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Welcome to the thread Hopeful_emma and Palmtree lots of          

Hope everyone is reasonably sane (or as can be with the  haha

Another day down ladies

Sending lots of  and 

Donna


----------



## Parny

Well I cried my eyes out at strictly I knew it was coming!!! Dh looked at me like I was going mad!! Pull yourself together Parny! Xxx


----------



## louisenburton

It was about time she went though wasnt it


----------



## Parny

Oh absolutely! Like she said if only she could dance. Really like her though! Xx


----------



## louisenburton

who do you think will win


----------



## Parny

Kimberley or Louis for me! Xx


----------



## Becky29forever

Hi everyone,

Well it's approaching the end of another day of waiting. I'm back to work tomorrow after 4 days off which in a perverse way I'm looking forward to, it should make time pass quicker in theory!
Emma - yes cyclogest has made my boobs sore but that appears to have worn off today. Having a bit of cramp like pain which is a worry but as with all these symptoms could be a good sign or just the progesterone!
I've passed a bit of time wrapping presents & was even contemplating the cards. Mad to think that this could be the most exciting Christmas ever for all of us on here! 
As for Strictly, I was relieved to see the departure of Victoria, i think it was time for her to go, an amazing cyclist but a rag doll of a dancer. I was cringing behind my cushion at Bruce on Saturday! I'd like Lisa to get to the final, she's a good mover & it would show all those who thought she'd not make it very far.  
Anyway, thanks for all the comments on here, it's great comfort to feel part of a group who are all going through the same thing. There have been so many times I have felt so alone surrounded by people who have no clue how I feel & however well meaning have been at times so insensitive. Thanks for making me feel welcome!
Good night & good luck to all x


----------



## babywhispers

Morning all...

 1 week officially down... I can't believe last week at this time I was going in for my IUI...

On the down side I don't feel any different, I don't know if thats good or bad but I feel nothing  

How are you all feeling today?


----------



## louisenburton

I love Lisa to get through too. Love Denise as well. 

I can't believe last week I was going through egg collection. Seems so long ago but it's only a week !

Am not feeling too bad today other than a weird lump has come up on the back of my hand. The dr had a failed attempt at putting a cannula in there but that was a week ago. It is going down as I rub it but it feels bruised


----------



## cleozulu

Hello ladies, 

Please could someone give me some advise?

I had EG last Tuesday (20/11/2012) then had 2 x embryos transferred on Thursday (22/11/2012) so I'm now on my 2ww but On Friday or was it Saturday I found 2 tiny dots of orangey jelly discharge , then last night a bit more and now today quite a bit more (although it has gone more brown) 

I'm not on pressaries but on prontogest IM injections and progynova tablets.

Could this just be implantation spotting? This  is my 3rd ICSI cycle and ave never had this before.

I phoned my clinic and they said it could be a good sign , but if it carries on for more then a few days then it won't be implanting but an infection??.

Please can you give me ur opinions ?? 
I'm so worried 


Xxxxx


----------



## PalmTree

Hello Ladies,

1 week to go and I woke up feeling nauseas which I know it can be from the progesterone, as I had it in other cycles. My boobs are huge, sore and itching... Yesterday, I wore my grey coat and the top bottom cannot stay closed anymore due my boobs' size.  

I'm now feeling well today with tiredness, nauseas and feeling cold...weird! 
Oh we'll, have a good week for everyone!   


PalmTree


----------



## babywhispers

Palm - I have been really cold today too but just starting to warm up... maybe the cold weather... My boobs are the opposite they aren't really sore at all...

Cleo - welcome. Ur spotting might be a good sign like your clinic said.... Unless its really heavy...

Louise - hope your hand is feeling better...

So far, I have been a bit tired today even though I slept ok last night. I have some AF type feeling in lower abdomen... so it's confusing me a little. I'm hoping its the start of some implantation signs but I'm afraid to think anything. I haven't tested yet so being good  

My DP rescheduled an important meeting on 3rd incase I needed support...I thought that was lovely.

BUT PLEASE


----------



## louisenburton

babywhispers - my hands still sore but the swelling has gone down - very weird and i think its lovely that your other half has done that


----------



## Sarah Anne

Hi Ladies,

Thought I might lurk on this thread if you don't mind?  I am on another thread but the only one cycling, and my 2ww begins next Monday so if I find myself going a bit mad I thought I would be better doing it on here    Wishing everyone sticky vibes


----------



## louisenburton

Hi Sarah Anne 

and welcome to the wonderful world xxxx


----------



## Parny

Hi everyone I hope your all ok! Another day almost done! I am back to work tomorrow not looking forward to that at all - the past two days I felt really tearful! I hope I can control myself at work! It's not sad crying its loving everyone crying. You know when you have had a few drinks and you want to hug everyone and tell them how much you love them? That's me at the moment!! At work that should be fun xxx


----------



## louisenburton

Parny I know the feeling. So am I. Still shouldn't be a long day and it's another one closer to OTD


----------



## Fat girl slim

No symptons what do ever this month :-( not good I usually have really tender boobs but nothing!! 5 days to go arghhhhhh


----------



## babywhispers

Louise - yes it's nice to have DP's support when you don't have much family near you...

Welcome Sarah Anne  

Fat girl slim - have you had a BFP before with symptoms? My boobs are not sore either... 

I hate this waiting... I will be so tempted to test once I'm 10dp (which is wednesday).... any thoughts? is that way too early?! I know it is... I don't know why I'm asking...  

AAhhhhhh....


----------



## louisenburton

I've been thinking about taking a test lowing it's too early to try and prepare myself incase it comes back negative. Is that crazy


----------



## babywhispers

I thought the same...so no ur not crazy... although we're all a bit crazy on the    
I'm going to see how long I can hold out and if my symptoms change... 
don't give up hope yet! Miracles can happen


----------



## SuperKitty

louisenburton said:


> I've been thinking about taking a test lowing it's too early to try and prepare myself incase it comes back negative. Is that crazy


Nope! I was actually thinking that today! I figure that way I'd have already tested BFN on this cycle, so if its BFN on OTD I'll be prepared. Glad I'm not the only    Hopefully I'll manage to hold off....

AFM feeling a bit rubbish today, I seem to have got chilled at some point in the day and can't get warm. Am currently sat with a hot water bottle and blanket on my legs, a fleece and a scarf on and I still feel shivery. Couldnt eat my dinner (fish, brown rice and veg) not because its so BORING but because it all smelled funny. Huh?!?

X


----------



## Becky29forever

Hi

I'd thought about testing early but have decided to hang fire. I figured it would be horrendous to get a positive HPT result due to the hormones I'm taking but be told it was negative on OTD. Is that even possible??
Madness reigns!  
X


----------



## babywhispers

Milliemoo - just wondering how ur trigger shot tested today?


----------



## Milliemoos

Baby whispers - it was still positive today but very faint. 

Sorry haven't been on much last few days. I have been reading everyone's progress but haven't had the energy to put much down. Very much looking forward to getting better and feeling a bit more human


----------



## nazati

hi ladies
hope u all doing fine and     for all of you
i m bit worried about my symptoms i m feeling pain in lower abdomen and period like feelings
  and i don't know   i m worried
plz help

nati


----------



## Parny

What a day to return to work have some blood this morning I am hoping and praying its not happening again it can't happen again!! Xxx


----------



## babywhispers

Morning all...
So last night I was up on and off but not from my symptoms, oh no... from my little yorkie who decides he wants up and down off the bed a hundred times!   So I'm really tired. Good practice though  

Nati - I have stronger AF type feelings and my boobs are fuller today. I really hope its not AF, I don't normally get symptoms this early but maybe just progesterone... I'm not sure how to know the difference...

I hope its not a bad sign Parny....  

Milliemoo - hope your feeling better today... thanks for letting me know re: your test... I think mine would prob be out by now but I'm afraid to test and be confused even more so going to wait till at least 12dp... 

I really hope some of us get BFP this month... it would give me hope even if mine didn't work out... I really want to have a family, I just want some good news after a very tough year....


----------



## sapphire75

Hello Ladies  

I'm on the 2ww and OTD 9th Dec.. YIKES! Hope it's ok if I hang out here? 
I had ET on 23/11 so Im 4dpt. I think im starting the pangs of anxiousness today...so thought i'd join here to stop me going completely insane  

I'm scared that i don't really have any typical 2ww symptoms at all....but i guess it was the same last time when i got a BFP. So i know I shouldn't get too paranoid. But Im sure i was more bloated and stuff last time. The only things i have noticed is some VERY slight contraction-type movements during my sleep....and im always hungry. Going to for a pee between 4 - 5am..but thats due to medication right?

For those ladies asking about testing early - personally im definitely waiting til the 16dpt that my clinic has suggested. For me i think it wold drive me crazy if i got a BFN by testing too early.....and then if I got a BFP by testing early i think i'd be thinking it's not true! LOL!!     All in all, i think at least if you wait til your OTD then at least you know its true and then you can follow up with the blood test at your clinic.

I hate this wait so much and as im not at work i seem to be analysing every single feeling and movement...ridiculous!

Wishing everyone here lots of sticky vibes


----------



## Parny

Please help I really need some advise. I came back to work today and I am 99% sure my colleague is pregnant just from knowing she was trying and I walked in on her and another colleague talking I think she is going to tell me and I don't know what to do of course I am happy for her but right now I don't know if I can take it!! Xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Parny - I am sorry to hear your having a bad day. A close friend of mine told me that she was pregnant recently and it took a lot for me to stop myself from getting upset. I asked her loads of questions, told her I was really happy for her (which I am) and then cried all the way home. Slap on a brave face and think you could have the same news to share soon! Big hugs   Also, a bit of blood around implantation time is very normal so try not to worry.

Welcome Sapphire - you are a crgh lady right? I follow that thread too as having my treatment the as well.

Baby whispers - my testing out experiment has concluded. It was negative this morning so that's a week after my IUI procedure. I will of course be leaving it a while now before I test. Must say I find it all rather fascinating. Also goes to show that the cheap Internet tests I bought from eBay for about £1 do actually work!

Nazati - I think those sensations are normal. Do they come and go? Mine do. 

Hi everyone else. Hoping to hear some news from someone over the next week


----------



## sapphire75

*Parny * -  i have been in a few situations like you...its horrible to feel so upset at someone else's good news...but like Milliemoos said if you can just put a brave face on for now and try and remain positive about you. I heard last week that a good friend of mine is pregnant again with baby no.2 and baby no1 is only just 6 months. It's so unfair that I can't even manage to conceive one!

*Milliemoos* - hello! yes im from CRGH too and remembered that you on the 2ww too. I remember you were feeling quite poorly before...are you feeling better now hun?

Hi to all on this thread xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Sapphire - still full of cold but thanks so much for asking. Only good thing is that it's providing somewhat of a distraction from 2WW.   I see your OTD is 3 days after mine. I hope we both have some good news to phone the clinic with


----------



## Lou101

Hi girls

I hope you don't mind me joining your thread. I am doing a donor egg cycle. Had a 5dt on 23rd Nov so am now 4dpt. Test date 6th Dec.

I'm already going slightly insane and have over a week to go. Already looking for symptoms even though I know it's too early and it's just the progesterone.

Hope you're all more sane than me  

Lou x


----------



## sapphire75

*Hi Lou! * Im afraid Im not more sane than you...you are testing 3 days before me i think. What symptoms do you have? Are you working during the 2ww..or have you planned things to help you keep busy during this time? Wishing you all the best


----------



## louisenburton

hello ladies

re being positive when others are pregnant ... it can be difficult but hang in there. ive had a very close friend of mine saying if they got pregnant they wouldnt want to tell me - and id hate that. I dont mind friends getting pregnant but as i work in the NHS (and see all sorts) what annoys me more is the people that have a trillion kids and dont want/ cant control etc but hey ho


----------



## louisenburton

Oh and welcome to all the new ladies


----------



## Lou101

Hi sapphire

Yeah went back to work today, I find it helps to keep busy. I have got a metallic taste in my mouth today and have had a tiny bit of pink spotting but nothing else. Trying not to read anything into it but it's SO hard. 

Have you had any symptoms yet? What are your plans during the 2WW?

Sending   to everyone

Xx


----------



## PalmTree

Hello Ladies,

It's been difficult for me to hear about others pregnancy news. When my sister got pregnant of the 2nd one she called me saying that she knows my time will come and she didn't want me to be sad with her news.... Guess what? It was a mix feelings of happiness and sadness. Now, my husband's cousin wife is pregnant and my mother-in-law told him the news 2 weekends ago. She wanted to ask further questions about us not getting pregnant yet but she didn't do so. She doesn't know what we are going through.

I had a horrible sleeping again last night, with a lot of nightmares including a miscarriage one. As previous FET I do feel a lot effect due the progesterone, in special, going to the loo with frequency and massive boobs. My boobs are much bigger this time, have to wear my bra looser as possible and they are very itching, too.  I know that all these symptoms can be a good sign but I also know that can be from the medicine which make me feel very sad. It is not fair that we have to go through all this and might get a bfn at the end..... 

Sorry about my long message, but I'm not having a good day today. My humour is not very good, either.  I do hope i will have a good sleeping tonight. I do need it!

Only 6 days to go... Let's keep thinking    

Lots of love for you!
PalmTree


----------



## mrscass

Hi everyone, can i join you please? I am officially on the 2ww now  i had IUI this afternoon and my official test date is the 13th December! wishing you all lots of luck and babydust xx


----------



## louisenburton

Hello and welcome mrscass


----------



## HRM

Hi everyone!!
Please can I join you and add to your list? I had a 5 day transfer last Thursday with 4 grade 1 donor blasts. Blood test result day is Wed 5th Dec. 

1 week to go!!! Gave in today and poas - negative (as expected....). Annoyed with myself for giving in, but do this every time! How is everyone, any positive symptoms yet?


----------



## louisenburton

hello hrm and welcome 

does the 2 week wait get any easier


----------



## babywhispers

Welcome Mrscass, Lou101, Saphire, HRM, Mrscass and anyone else I missed out on! It's getting busy here!  

I am like some of the rest of you today, very down and not sure about my symptoms or lack of... The only thing I have really felt today is tired. I have slept on and off for most of the day but I don't know if that's because I was up last night a few times or if it's just the tiredness I get before AF  So frustrating.    

Louise - that annoys me too... how people have kids at the drop of a hat and don't look after them or themselves... I was in Boots the other day and there were two girls that looked no more than 15/16 pushing around their babies as if they were accessories.  Oh I'm just so angry sometimes... I hate being like that.

Milliemoo - thats good to know...and I will also be checking out the cheap online tests...I never bought them as I thought they may not work...

Parny - what milliemoo said was good advice, it seems everyone I know has a baby right now...so hard. I dread the day my twin sister tells me she is pregnant. I hope by then my situation has changed.

I hope the rest of you are hanging in there... I know I am nearing the end of my tether and feel like a pressure cooker ready to burst...


----------



## louisenburton

HOw is everyone else relaxing - normally i have a hot bath ..... thats driving me nuts as much as anything


----------



## louisenburton

Another thing that annoys me GREATLY is the post code lottery 

Being nosey - who got assistance on the NHS, how many attempts, what was criteria etc etc etc


----------



## sapphire75

*MrsCrass HRM * 

*babywhispers* - sending you lots of hugs today  Have you got anything else planned to keep you distracted for the rest of the week?

*
Palmtree* - sorry you are having a bad day.  I know what you mean about hearing other peoples good news. I'm finding it particularly hard during this 2ww. I do hope you have a good sleep tonight without any bad dreams. COuld you try watching something relaxing/humourous before you sleep perhaps?

*Lou* - really hoping they are all good signs for you!!  I haven't had any strong symptoms to bo honest. So frustrating. I remember last time when I got a BFP i didnt get many symptoms either, but i definitely felt bloated and a tightening in the lower abdomen region. But these were really mostly prominent in the 2nd week...so i will have to see if i get that far this time.

*Milliemoos* - hope your cold goes away soon! Take care xxx

Sorry if this is tmi...but is anyone's urine smelling different? Im sure its the medication...but im sure i didnt get that last time when i was on the same med's. sorry again if tmi...but it was very strange!


----------



## sapphire75

Hi Lou - the funding issues seem to change every few years in our area (South west essex i think its called?) - and they initially gave us funding for x3 IUI's (circa 2005) and then they seem to get more funding some how and we were granted with x3 IVF's after that. I know we have been extremely lucky...but i can't believe we haven't conceived in all this time. I feel the postcode lottery is a terrible injustice,...it's just not right at all. 
I'm now on my 2nd (possibly final?) privately funded treatment at CRGH.


----------



## louisenburton

OMG sapphire - thats unbelievable - you are incredibly lucky (to have had that NOT the results sadly) - fingers crossed this time

Apparently NICE guidelines are 30-39 and 3 attempts - in Hampshire its 30-34 and 1 attempt - Ive only just turned 35 AND i work for the NHS


----------



## babywhispers

Louise - no not on NHS but wish we could get some of this paid for... oh how I miss baths!  

Sappire - unfortunately I am not working right now as we have moved to be near our clinic...and worse part is my DP is away the next 2 days with work... not looking forward to being on my own... my pee smells a little but I know it's from the Crinone Gels (progesterone) I am on.

I know some people like to stay private so no probs but just wondering what clinics everyone is at?


----------



## louisenburton

Were at Complete Fertility in Southampton


----------



## HRM

Hi Louise,
Nooooooooooooooooooooooo, worse. Sorry :-( As you can see, this is my 6th cycle and I always come unstuck on day 10 - today - as I know some people get a positive now so when I don't it kills me!! Really trying to stay positive, but now I've had a negative, starting to lose hope... 

h xxx


----------



## babywhispers

Louise - we're at Complete too! Just started with them... So far they've been great.


----------



## Hopeful_emma

Hi ladies,

How are you all doing? Hope you're coping OK. I'm currently 3dp5dt and have been feeling twinges and light cramps today. Is it too early for these feelings? Am I imagining things? Or are they real and it's a bad sign?

Going


----------



## louisenburton

HRM - oh im sorry chicken xxx

babywhispers - which consultant have you seen - did you go to an open evening ?

hopeful emma - all the signs and symptoms can be good or bad - bugger huH - But positive - pregnant until proven otherwise


----------



## babywhispers

Hi Emma...I'm just as confused as you are!  

Louise - With Macklon, didn't go to open evening... Who are u with?


----------



## louisenburton

We are with Prof as well 

where do you live ?


----------



## louisenburton

sorry babywhisper when did you have egg collection and transfer


----------



## babywhispers

Louise...small world! I had IUI so no EC or transfer... Shot in the dark I like to say   lol
Currently in new forest... U said u were Basingstoke, is that right? They have good success rates so hopefully they can live up to our expectations... This is our 1st go with them so we'll wait and see but it just seems so unrealistic to think it would work 1st go...


----------



## louisenburton

Ah i thought we may have seen each other in passing 

They do have good successes but I got a really good feeling about them when I went to the open evening. I like wee signs and the embryologist we saw (and who did our treatment) was from Perth and Prof is from Aberdeen originally - Im from Montrose which is in the middle


----------



## babywhispers

I hope it goes well for u... It's nice to be somewhere that just 'feels right'... We felt the same.
I'm trying to stay positive... I can't wait to test just to know already...


----------



## louisenburton

well were in it together - do you need to go for a blood test as well - if so what time ?


----------



## babywhispers

I'm not sure actually...I haven't been scheduled for anything so I just assumed I just called to let them know what the outcome was...


----------



## louisenburton

Ah ok - i guess theyd have arranged it 

fingers crossed


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies 

Welcome Sapphire75, MrsCass, HRM and Lou101 

sending  and            

Donna


----------



## sapphire75

Thank you Donna  

Hello HopefulEmma! These signs & symptoms are all so confusing....unfortunately there's no rule and I hate having to just sit it out. I don't seem to have any symptoms and it's driving me insane!

I've got a blood test tomorrow to check progesterone levels & full blood test. Anyone else got one coming up?


----------



## Lou101

We actually went to the US for treatment and have scans and bloods done over here at Hammersmith.

Is anyone thinking about testing early? I never have before but am tempted to this time.


----------



## babywhispers

Hi Lou - what did you think about the treatment in US? Any different than here?

I think I've decided to wait and test on the day, it's the only way I will believe the result...


----------



## Lou101

It is a donor egg cycle so obviously quite a bit different from that respect, unfortunately just as much medication  

I have found them to be very thorough, spending a lot of time with us at our visit and going through our whole history. It wasn't the usual 10min slot I feel you sometimes get here. We didn't feel like just another number, everyone at the clinic was welcoming and very helpful. Also I felt our consultant told us how it is, he didn't sugar coat anything or give us false hope.

Obviously it's quite expensive going over to the US but fingers crossed it will be worth it.

From a previous question, we had 3 fresh Ivf cycles and were allowed any frozen cycles in between, of which we had 1. That was all at Hammersmith. We then had a private cycle there as well before moving to donor eggs abroad.


----------



## babywhispers

Thats interesting. A long journey but seems they are very good. I like that too..someone telling you how it is instead of leading you to believe something else. The process is hard enough as it is, let alone have false hope.  I think it's hard to find a good clinic you can trust. I hope it works out for you...keep us posted!


----------



## nazati

hi girls
hope we all doing fine and welcome to new girls,*Sapphire75, MrsCass, HRM* and *Lou101*

yep* babywisper* i m also suffering from same symptoms cant decide that its AF pains 
or what just praying and counting days..  

*milliemoos* while sitting pain starts and when i rest it goes off..  so like Ur they come and go..i hope n pray it go wel  

for all


----------



## PalmTree

Morning ladies,

Thanks God a I slept much better last night!  

As I had a false negative urine test when I had my fresh ET, since then I only check the FET results with a blood test. I don't like to wait the 2ww, I'm going insane... 

I sent an email to Dr last night asking to do a blood test tomorrow. Let's what she says! Kkkkk

Have a good day, everyone! And let's stay    


PalmTree


----------



## louisenburton

Good luck palm tree - let us know xxx

Had a crap nights sleep so feeling grumpy today


----------



## mrscass

Morning everyone, thank you for the lovely welcome  
I phoned in to work sick today (i work in a nursery) i just wanted to spend the day relaxing! 
Were at the LWC in Darlington, its a lovely small clinic and the staff there are all lovely and welcoming.
with regards to funding.... we have gone private with all our treatment because we werent entitled to any funding because we both have children from a previous relationship. My DH is in the Army and we were living in Northern Ireland last year, while we were over there we were entitled to one cycle of treatment on the NHS but unfortunatly my husband got posted back to England and we werent allowed to transfer onto the waiting list over here. I hate the fact that we have to pay for treatment ourselves.... i just cant help but think about what else we could have spent the money on. But hopefully when we do eventually fall pregnant the Baby will be so precious and special and i wont even think about the money  it will have all been worth it!!! xx


----------



## PalmTree

Hi Louisenburton,
I know exactly what you meant 'being grumpy due sleepless' as I was like this yesterday.

I've noticed that the symptoms I had in the beginning of the week (nauseas, sore bulbs) are gone and I have more often the period pain and also sometimes low back pain. How does it be possible? I didn't know that the symptoms can change so quick......

I'm still waiting from my Dr reply regarding my request for blood test tomorrow...


PalmTree


----------



## babywhispers

I honestly don't feel anything today... Me and DP are preparing for next steps re treatment...


----------



## louisenburton

I can't decide whether to head into town and get something to eat or stay in bed


----------



## Lou101

Go out and get something to eat, it will keep your mind busy for a while. As soon as I'm relaxing by myself my mind starts wandering and I get a bit down. The last 2WW I hardly left my house and it was awful. This time I'm back at work and trying to keep busy.

I've got the same pain in my stomach, feels like period pain. Trying to be positive but surely pain like that's not a great sign  

Babywhispers - try and stay positive, many people don't have any symptoms till they are 5-6 weeks pregnant. I think that most symptoms we feel are due to the medication we are on. 

Why can't the doctors knock us out for 2 weeks!

 for us all xx


----------



## sapphire75

HI All

Yes definitely go out *Louise * - i have gone out too today and the fresh air has definitely helped! Hope you get a better nights rest tonight.

*Lou101 * - I giggled at your comment about the Dr's knocking us out for 2 weeks  - i REALLY do wish they could!!!

*Palm tree * - all the best with getting the blood test!

*MrsCrass * - good for you for taking a lovely relaxing day!

*Nazati & HopefulEmma* - how are you both doing today?

*Babywhispers * - i am feeling exactly the same as you today...nothing at all. And i have been so upset this morning. But I know that Lou101 is right, and we really do have to try and remain as positive as possible and think that we are truely 'pregnant until proven otherwise'. I say that, but then I have had thoughts about this tx cycle not working...the booze-tastic xmas and new year that i will want to have if this cycle doesnt work out...and about a possible FET...and a little holiday to cheer me up....and should we hop on the adoption wagon?..etc...etc.. etc. 

But today is especially hard for me as it would have been my due date, if things had gone ok earlier this year. The memories of my m/c came flooding back and it has been quite an upsetting morning.

HOWEVER - i have now got all that outta the way and im determined to do things to keep me thinking about postive stuff this week. What a rollercoaster this 2ww is! I have planned a nice weekend and then plans to do some baking and lunch with a good friend, a good movie ...and im still thinking of more! 

So here's sending everyone here lots and LOTS of positive vibes too! We gotta keep the embies happy!    *HI to anyone who i have forgotten to mention!*

Sapphire xxx


----------



## babywhispers

Sapphire - I'm so sorry to hear that... your positivity is inspiring (sounds a bit cheesy) but its good to hear other people positive when your not. I think the combination of no symptoms and my DP leaving tonight for work trip is not a good combination. I think I just expected to feel more after having so many twinges last week. I'm 10dp IUI, I know it's still early days so will try and keep that in mind. I laughed at your booze-tastic christmas, I forgot about that possibility! Although we are considering going straight for another one before xmas depending on how we feel...but we'll see. I hope this cycle turns out positive for you. So many decisions your got but that could be a good thing too, life changes and things move on so lets hope it's all positive! 

Louise - you end up going out today?

Lou - thanks, your right, most women don't feel anything this early, I did a lot of googling on this last night lol I don't feel much from the progesterone, although I am only on 1 a night. 

For those of you who have done acupuncture, when did you do it? During the whole process or just 2WW? 
Also, what is your opinion about continuous treatment? or do most of you wait a month or so in between?

Hello to everyone else today. Hope your well...


----------



## louisenburton

Oh huge hugs lovely lady sapphire xxx


----------



## louisenburton

I did go out. Met friend for lunch, wee bit retail therapy. Now shattered. 

I had acupuncture right up to egg collection and would
Have had it before 2ww but transfer was quicker than anticipated


----------



## EllasMummy

Hi everyone I'm joining you all on our wait.... I had ET today one little blastocyst 
Perfect the embryolist called it  fingers crossed our OTD
Is the 9th dec which will be 16 days past EC and
12 days Past ET. But I'm already testing out my trigger so hopefully I might get a result a little sooner.

Mrs crass- I'm also a LWC Darlington lady it's such a great clinic x


----------



## wendywoo07

5 days until OTD and counting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

grrrr this is absolutley the worst part isnt it girls!

   to all xxxx


----------



## PalmTree

I've just got the confirmation for the blood test tomorrow at 8.30am and the Dr should call me tomorrow or latest on Friday with the result.  

I can't wait any longer, plus I'm going away this weekend so I want to know if I can celebrate or not.... If not, I'll deserve various glasses of wine! 

Sorry, I probably forgot to say that I live in The Netherlands and here you can pay only approx EUR10 and get a blood test... No need to wait the whole of 2weeks.

Let's continue thinking    
Big hug,
PalmTree


----------



## Milliemoos

Palm tree - that's amazing! So how far in to your wait can you get a blood test?

I am getting fed up with waiting now, want to know one way or another.....

Best wishes to all


----------



## PalmTree

Hi Milliemoos,
I think it depends if you had a 3or 5 day transfer. Pls see further below some info (i read it in another post) that might help you to understand how early you can do a blood test. I believe that if there is any small amount of HCG in your blood, you can always repeat the test a week later and see what it develops.  
Of course, check with your Doctor. I will be on day 10 tomorrow after 3dt.  How far are you?

What Happens After an Embryo Transfer?
Once you complete your embryo transfer, you will have approximately 1½ weeks to wait before a pregnancy can be detected. The following tables outline an approximate timeline for what happens during a successful pregnancy after a 3-day transfer (3dt) and a 5-day transfer (5dt).

3-Day Transfer

Day One-The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula

Day Two-The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst

Day Three-The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell

Day Four-The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus

Day Five-The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation

Day Six-Implantation continues

Day Seven-Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop

Day Eight-Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream

Day Nine-Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted

Day Ten-Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted  

Day Eleven-Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy

5-Day Transfer

Day One-The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell

Day Two- The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus

Day Three-The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation

Day Four-Implantation continues

Day Five-Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop

Day Six-Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood  stream

Day Seven-Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted

Day Eight- Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted

Day Nine - Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


PalmTree


----------



## Milliemoos

Thanks Palmtree   I actually had IUI so just sperm went back in. I guess that means I add three days to you which means I could get a blood test 13 days after procedure. Clinic told me to wait 16 days before taking a test but don't think I can hold out that long.


----------



## vid123

Hi ladies i hope you dont mind me me joining you all? I had et on monday so now im in the 2ww,i have been ok as my mum has been over staying with me so had someone to talk to but she went home today and iv found myself wondering what every little twinge might be  the funny thing is its probably nothing and i am imagining it so god help me by next week i think i will be pulling my hair out by then!!! I think i am going to have to start knitting or something like that just to take my mind of it   anyway i just wanted to say hello its nice to know yr not on yr own at this stage and you can talk to people who know what yr going through,well ladies i wish you all lots of luck for yr otd and i will keep my fingers crossed sendin you lots of   
Vid123 x


----------



## jennyfleur

Hi everyone!

Just think, we're heading towards the end of this week, and then we only have the weekend to survive before our big weeks next week - how exciting/nerve wracking! I keep getting butterflies, think it is more nerves than excitement!

babywhispers - i've had loads of acupuncture, spent a small fortune on it! I had about 8 treatments before EC (once a week to help blood flow), one on the saturday before EC, two on the day of transfer (once before and once after), and then one today. The lady I see back at home is amazing, it is almost like a counselling session as she is so easy to talk today and I find myself pouring my heart out to her. 
Who knows if it will make any difference or not, but i just see it as a means of relaxation. I've also been doing the Zita West IVF visualation CD twice a day. i fall asleep before the end of it as it is so relaxing, but can't recommend it enough. 

Just been to see Breaking Dawn at the cinema and saw Skyfall last night as well - now that is a great way to take your mind off the 2WW!!  

jen xx


----------



## louisenburton

welcome to all the new ladies...

the 3 and 5 day transfer is quite interesting - although i had a 2day transfer

and id love to know which ever way its gone

Isnt skyfall fab !


----------



## louisenburton

Vid of course we dont mind you joining. 

Trust me the two week wait is tough but bearable with this lovely lot


----------



## Lou101

Palmtree - good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you x

Vid try and keep busy or you'll go insane. I like Jen's idea of going to the cinema. I've seen skyfall already, loved it. Are there any good comedy or action films out? I'm such a baby, I hate anything even remotely scary.


----------



## EllasMummy

Well ladies I triggered last wed so 8 days ago and I've been testing to see what kind of lines I got... Got a beautiful pink line fri and mon but tonight negative. I will test again in morning to be sure.  do hopefully any lines I get from now on in will be the real deal. If its negative tomoro I will test Sunday then wed then OTD fri 9th xx


----------



## louisenburton

Ellasmummy is that what clinic recommended or just cause you can't wait. 
Hang in there


----------



## babywhispers

Welcome Ella and Vid... hope ur 2WW IS GOING OK...  

Thanks for responses re: acupuncture... sounds really good...

I had a really sleepless night last night. Up at 2:30pm, then 5pm, then couldn't get back to sleep and have been up since then... I feel really AF... went pee and noticed a lot of thin CM sorry if TMI   I have been having chills on and off, I'm absolutely freezing!  I don't know what to think... My DP thinks I'm PG but I'm afraid to think that when AF could be just around the corner... anyone else any strong symptoms or no symptoms at this stage, specifically those of you with OTD 3rd Dec....

xoxo


----------



## Milliemoos

Baby whispers - I dont know what to think either and I have been through this before! Feel really bloated and had slight cramping last night which has eased off this morning. (.) (.) really sensitive. This is what I hate about the 2WW. Nothing is definite, you don't really know until either a bfp or af.


----------



## Milliemoos

Welcome new ladies and hi to everyone else. Another day on this crazy journey


----------



## babywhispers

Millie - I know, it's crazy... I was so tempted to test this morning but I really want to wait... I feel really gassy, bloated and AF type pain in my stomach but it is never this bad before my period so who knows... Its just one long waiting game that I really don't want to play but have to... this weekend is going to be hell waiting till Monday morning to test!!


----------



## babywhispers

p.s. Parny and Fat Girl Slim - how do you feel with only 2 sleeps away from your OTD??


----------



## sapphire75

Welcome to all new on this thread! Wishing you all the best for your 2ww. Do keep busy to stop you going completely bonkers...and the ladies here are a fantastic support  

Thinking of you Parny & Fat girl slim these next few days....keeping everything crossed for you!!!      

Hope everyone else is ok?

AFM.... no signs at all. Last time i was definitely bloated and uncomfortable most of the night. But this time - nothing. Tummy is flat as can be and I feel absolutely no signs or symptoms. If it hasn't worked - i really wish i could just know right now so i can get on with my life! arrghhh...  
Anyone  heard of anyone with next to no symptoms and still got a BFP


----------



## PalmTree

Morning ladies,

I've just had my blood test this morning, now only have to wait for the doctor's call this afternoon with the results. 
Regarding symptoms I can make a list of them. Since Monday I've been having all different types of them: nauseas, sore and massive breasts, bloat and flat stomach, pee a lot, bad mood, very emotional, cold and a lot of period pains. Actually this pain is now constant so my hopes are not so high today. 

Does anyone have a constant period pain around day 10 and got a BFP? 

Have a good day everyone and please keep 


PalmTree


----------



## babywhispers

Palm- sending you positive vibes...    

ok. so i know i am just symptom spotting now but ever since last night i have been so thirsty... cant get enough water, anyone else feel this way?


----------



## sapphire75

*babywhispers* - ive been thirsty ever since my stimms. I think the medication we take is sometimes a cause of it. But who knows for sure?! I know...i was analysing every single thing too. But i dont think i have any symptoms left to analyse now! 
*
Palm tree* -  for you!!

Hi everyone else and how are you doing?


----------



## EllasMummy

Just bcos i can't wait, I ran my thoughts past them and they agreed that if i tested negative then got a darker line say 5 days later it was a real result


----------



## PalmTree

Hello Ladies,

I've just a call from the Dr and unfortunately it was BFN 
I'm gutted!  
Good luck for you all! Please keep thinking  
PalmTree


----------



## louisenburton

Oh palm tree I am sorry my darling for you and other half

What now ? Or hVe you not had time to think ?


----------



## louisenburton

And re being excited about testing. I'm not. I'm terrified. If its negative then you can't pretend anymore. Then again I guess you can get on with things


----------



## wendywoo07

hello ladies...
palmtree so sorry for ypur bfn!

iv been bad  im 10dp3dt ! tested this pm and there is a very faint line!!!!!!! could it be true!! eeeek DARE I SAY BFP!!!!!!!
xx


----------



## sapphire75

oh* Palm tree* - im so so sorry to hear your news..really gutted for you.  I really hope you can take some time out to recover from this whole process..and i wish you all the very best for your next steps. Take care of yourself 

*wendywoo * - keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## babywhispers

Palm - ahhh I was so hoping it was ok for you...I am so sorry. I know its easier said then done (and I should prob take the advice myself) but hang in there and never loose faith. No one can take faith and hope away from you... 

Sapphire- I am finding new symptoms each day, it is mental, I'm going insane...

Update on my symptom spotting: I feel awful, for the first time today I felt nausea, felt a little better after I ate. I have a pain or twinge on my left side and still am freezing cold! TBH, I am totally fed up, I think I have reached the end of my patience and going to test tomorrow which will be my day 12. I think thats not too bad, only 2 days off the original. I just can't take anymore of this and feel I would rather know so I can prepare myself if I need to.

But I am sooooo scared.... 

Wendy - that is great, I considered testing tonight myself but tomorrow it is... I hope your line gets darker and darker!


----------



## crazyroychick

Hello ladies, posted at very start but had no date yet, found out yesterday ET mon OMG am so terrified they won't survive the thaw! 

Hope you are all surviving 2WW, I am dreading it (if we get that far) as it's my 4th!

Palmtree - gutted for you, it's so awful when it doesn't work lots of   

Wendywoo- sounds like BFP to me   , congrats, were you on October/November thread? xx

Sending     to everyone else xx


----------



## wendywoo07

crazyroychick
yeh i still post on that thread! recognise your name   good luck with et on Mon x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

wooohooo well done!



wendywoo07 said:


> hello ladies...
> palmtree so sorry for ypur bfn!
> 
> iv been bad  im 10dp3dt ! tested this pm and there is a very faint line!!!!!!! could it be true!! eeeek DARE I SAY BFP!!!!!!!
> xx


----------



## louisenburton

Wendywoo - fingers crossed


----------



## sapphire75

*Crazyroychick* - hello! and huge congrats on your ET for monday! Hope you can do something nice over the weekend to make the time fly by...and  your frosties will be perfect for transfer! xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Wow a lot can happen in a day on here!

Palmtree - I am so sorry to hear your news. It really sucks when it's a bfn. At least knowing means you can focus your thoughts of future tx. Look after yourself  

Wendywoo - a line is a line. Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months x

Crazyroychick - all the best for mOnday

Baby whispers - I feel exactly the same as you and have lost all my PMA. I am getting twinges and bloating and tender nipples etc Something is telling me that it hasn't worked. I feel like my body is gearing up for af next week. Tomorrow is my 10dpo which is when I have previously tested bfp so i too am going to star testing from tomorrow - first wee of the day. That way if it's negative I can tell myself I tested too soon. I just know I will test every day from tomorrow until I get my af as have done it three times before. It's actually a way for me to gradually accept that it hasn't worked. So fed up with this, got the pulling sensations that I get before af starts


----------



## sapphire75

*Milliemoo * - i completely understand your way of thinking....and im pretty sure it hasn't worked for me either. I have no signs or symptoms whatsoever and feel very normal like ive never had any fertility treatment. My own therapy to slowly accept a BFN is to plan for what im now going to do for the next few months..and it's made me feel better if im honest. BUT - i do hope we are both proved wrong Milliemoos - i still believe miracles happen!


----------



## Milliemoos

I hope so Sapphire75  . It's funny, I always go through the first week waiting full of hope and then start to feel downhearted in the second.


----------



## vid123

Hi palmtree im so sorry to hear about yr sad news sending you lots of big   
Vid x


----------



## vid123

Hi ladies 
I was just wondering if everyone bleeds when when the implantation takes place? I dont really feel anything and im starting to wonder if all has failed  my OFD is not till the 7th so im probably just being  .
Anyway sending lots of big     to all you lovely ladies 
Also sending lots of  
Vid x


----------



## Milliemoos

Vid23 - I think it's more common not to have implantation bleeding.


----------



## Ficidy

Hi girls,

do ye mind if I join? I had a 5dt on Monday, but not feeling hopeful at all. Today has been hard. I've had cramps and really bad backache all day - like my period is coming and I've been very anxious, which has possibly caused it not to work. This is our third fertility treatment now and I've had enough. 

Does anyone else feel the same? Sorry for the big moan. Not a good day.


----------



## louisenburton

Must be something in the air as I've just broken down. Was at a meeting in southampton and one of the girls is pregnant. I had to stop myself from crying all the way home. Hubby has been very supportive which is lovely but just having tough time dealing with things


----------



## Peace5

Hi Everyone

I'd like to join you all. I am 5dp5dt with my OTD on 5th December. I have been reading posts on Fertility Friends for months but suddenly tonight felt I wanted to be really part of it. I think everyone that posts on this site is amazing. Such strength and courage and humour as well!

For those of you that have had a BFN this month, I would like to say how sorry I am. And for those that have had a BFP, congratulations!


----------



## louisenburton

Hi peace
Welcome and good luck
Xxx


----------



## Becky29forever

Hi everyone,

Sending a big   to everyone. It sounds like most of us have had difficult days today. I started a terrible migraine yesterday & attempted work this morning but couldn't see out of my left eye so came home at lunch time. I can't have my usual meds & am now wondering if its a bad sign as my gp said she thought I wouldn't get them when pregnant.

Really get the optimistic first week negative second week feeling. I just want to know now. 

I read the past couple of days posts here & I totally understand the feelings you get when a colleague or friend is pregnant. One girl in my team told everyone else she was pregnant before me, then when she did tell me she said "I've eventually got pregnant" that was 5 months after she'd got married.   Try six years I thought wanting to punch her smug face,   but dug deep enough to congratulate her and sent a lovely gift on his arrival. 
I don't think she had any idea how insensitive she had been. 

I have no clue which is worst, if its a friend you feel glad for them but envious at the same time & have to listen to the usual lines of how it will be my turn next and no one deserves it more, but I don't think anyone but one of us knows how sad a day out with your two best friends and their kids is when you don't have any. 

I have 4 beautiful god children who I love very much & I am honoured to be a part of their lives, but nothing takes away the emptiness.  

But somehow through all the upset and irrational hormones we have to keep on our journeys & be positive enough to face what's round the corner, good or bad. I truly wish every single one of us well & hope that if it isn't this time for everyone, it will be next round or sometime very soon for us all. 
Lots of love & hopeful positive thoughts x


----------



## Lou101

Palmtree, I'm so sorry about your sad news. Sending you a big  

Wendywoo, congratulations on your BFP

Vid - don't worry, not everyone gets implantation bleeding.

Sapphire, I am excactly the same, calm the first week then always depressed till test day. 

Hi to fecidity and peace. I'm feeling the same way as you are fecidity, back pain and stomach ache. I also feel freezing and starting to get sore boobs

Xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Well at the stroke of midnight Cinderella here didn't lose her glass slipper, uh uh! She poo'd out her cyclogest botty bullet no more than 10 minutes after inserting.   luckily her fairy godmother had some extra


----------



## babywhispers




----------



## Milliemoos

Me too. Could be we are too early. I'll be back on the pee stick tomorrow.


----------



## louisenburton

Milliemoo and baby whispers - me too

Wendy have you tried again?


----------



## wendywoo07

yes iv tested again this morning and thought the line was lighter but iv compared them and now it looks slightly darker.......woo hoo ! 
DH wont believe it till Monday but i know its a BFP!!!

milliemoo Louise and baby whispers it may still be too early....keep testing!!!!


----------



## vid123

hi ladies, 
how are you all today? i am in not feeling to good today feel a bit sick and feeling cold, that could just be that it is bloody freezing outside!!. anyway i have been quite positive the last few days but the more the days go on the less i feel positive about the whole thing  

I have had backache and pulling pains in my tummy but all that seems to of gone now and i just seem to feel sick and feeling very sorry for myself it sounds pretty pathetic really reading it now 

It is so nice to have this site come on to and have a rant and feel nobody is sitting judging you for feeling the way you do 
anyway ladies i do hope you are all having a much better day and if not im so sorry to hear that, maybe we could cheer each other up on here 
with lots of good news of bfps and sendin lots of pma to each other   and to all those ladies who have had bfn im so sorry to hear that news   and if you have tested to soon i will keep my fingers crossed you all get what you want     vid xx


----------



## Tabi

Hi everybody, I am so sorry to hear of the BFNs this morning - I am just praying you tested a little too early. And a "yay" for darker BFP lines 

Can I join the front page please? DH and I just had our 4th ICSI ET - this is the first time we haven't made it to day 5 so even more concerned than normal 

Anyone got any 5 cell 3 day grade 3 success stories or should I give up now?!

Sorry for the whinging, sticky dust and hugs to all xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Palmtree i am sorry to read of your BFN, are you having a 2nd test as your OTD isnt until 3rd December 

Welcome to Vid123, peace5, Ficidy and Tabi 

Wendy woohoo sounds like a BFP to me 

To the early testers *gasp* i think its a little early yet for your BFPS

sending  all around

Donna


----------



## babywhispers

I did a 4 day early response test and then a 6 day early response test and I'm only 2 days away from my OTD so I'm 100% certain it's a BFN. Sorry to hear about everyone else x


----------



## louisenburton

Im hoping that it is too early 

but isnt it funny that everyone is so positive week one and then not so much on week two ...


----------



## Lou101

Girls, I'm sure you've tested too early. I know how hard it is but hang on in there till your correct test day.  Try and stay positive and keep busy


----------



## louisenburton

just as an aside - what are the bubbles ?


----------



## Parny

Hi Everyone! 

I am so sorry I hid myself away the last few days! I started spotting day 10pt my clinic increased my Progynova to 4mg a day but unfortunately that didn't help and AF came 2 days later (yesterday) like it always does! Did a test which I knew would be   

So anyway that's me done am going to take some time out enjoy Christmas and change clinics (not been to impressed with mine) Any body got any recommendations? fingers crossed for fourth time lucky 

Any way I wish all of you better luck and lots of   

Take care everyone 

xxxxx


----------



## louisenburton

Parny - i think we all understand 

I cant remember where you were or where you are but Im with Complete Fertility in Southampton and Id highly recommend them


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Parny I'm so sorry. Xx  

I wish I hadn't read this. Something called DNA sperm fragmentation. Common in men with a varoicele (what DH has aswell as Sertoli cell only). Once male gene comes into play of development on day 3 it will just arrest and stop growing. It might of died the next day after transfer. Day 2 is all maternal genes.


----------



## louisenburton

Amy - it says it *might*
keep you chin up


----------



## Parny

Thanks Louise - will have a look at them. Southampton even closer for me which would be nice!

Amy try not to worry - What will be will be you cant change it. There is no point in stressing about what if's try and keep Positive! not to long until your OTD now!! 

Best of luck to both of you!!   

xx


----------



## louisenburton

there is also the freya centre which my friend said was good


----------



## nazati

hi girls

congrats for all *BFPs*

from my side AF arrive today    so its *BFN*for me   
couldn't get chance to use pee stick...i m devastated


----------



## Parny

Hi Nazati I'm sorry for your BFN - It's rubbish isn't it I have had 3 ICSI cycles now and not once got to use a pee stick!!  

xx


----------



## nazati

yea i m trying for 12 years but alway got AF before date because have a perfect 25 day cycle,, just used ones 
on my icsi..after that again trying but no luck this was our last try ....which is failed


----------



## louisenburton

Oh nazati I am sorry

Hugs


----------



## Parny

I'm really sorry for you honey.


----------



## nazati

sorry girls 
i m such a moron ..crying like baby...
thank you parny and louise


----------



## nazati

parny hats off dear u are brave , girl


----------



## Parny

you are not a moron at all it's a really tough time I hope you have lots of people to look after you! 

Let me know if you ever want to rant! 

xx


----------



## louisenburton

You're not a moron and rant offer stands from me too


----------



## Milliemoos

Welcome Tabi   All the best for the 2WW, it's tough but you are not alone here.

Vid123 - sorry you are having a rubbish day. How long til you test?

Parny - I am so sorry to hear af came. What Clinic in London were you at? I really hope the next one is luckier for you  

Nazati - so sorry Hun  

Hi to everyone else 

Afm - I know I tested 4 days before my af is due but do think it hasn't worked as have the achey tummy af pains. Nevertheless, I will be testing again if no af.


----------



## Parny

Hi milliemoos 

Thanks it is a bummer really want to try and find out what goes wrong every time!! I have been with the bridge clinic. Where have you been going. I hope your ok lovely hope you get you bfp on test day!!  

Xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Parny - I am at CRGH (nearest tube Russell Square). They have one of the highest success rates in UK but are costly. Was previously at the Poundbury Clinic which I wasn't overly keen on for IUI but since found out they are linked with the Lister in London which is supposed to be good so maybe you could get tx done at Lister but scans etc at the Poundbury?


----------



## Peace5

Hi Everyone

Nazati, Parny and babywhispers, I am so sorry for your BFNs.

Milliemoos and louisenburton, I hope it was just that you tested too early.

Wendwoo07 - great for your BFP!

vid123 - I've had pulling pains and cramps everyday since Tuesday. ET was on Saturday. I've also had some back pain, but I think that might be because I'm being so careful lifting anything, I think I am over compensating!

Hi to Tabi and everyone else.


----------



## louisenburton

Hi peace. So do I cxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Thanks Peace  

Louise B - you have any symptoms? Feel like af cramps which keep coming and going.


----------



## PalmTree

Hello Ladies,

I'm sorry to hear about the BFN and congratulations for you who got a BFP. 

I do believe that God knows what He does. He wants the best for us, so we cannot lose our faith. Things happen for reasons that we don't always understand. I know it will happen when the time is right!

@ Donna, I did a blood test yesterday so I don't need to repeat the test on the 3rd Dec.

God bless you all!  

PalmTree


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Parny and Nazati so sorry to read of your BFN   

FatGirlSlim  for testing on OTD tomorrow

Sending lots of  as we head into December!

Donna


----------



## Parny

Well I just did a long post and can't see it!! 

Will try and remember - milliemoos thanks honey thinking about trying serum in Athens a few people have spoken about. We did have an appt at poundbury about 3 years ago but wasn't keen. Wishing you lots of luck milliemoos xxx

Louise and babywhispersI'm sorry I missed that you had test early too fingers crossed you are just to early honey best of luck on otd will be checking on here I'm sure xx

Palm I'm so sorry about your bfn it's unfair but your right there is a reason for everything xxx

I did say many other things that i cant remember but I really really wish all of you lots of bfp and those of you with bfn I'm so sorry stay strong girls if you ever want to chat, scream or anything let me know xxxxx


----------



## babywhispers

Welcome all the newbies on here, sorry I can't remember everyone!

Sorry for lack of responses, and to u girls that had BFN's... I needed the day to calm my emotions a little after this mornings tests. I feel a little better now.  I'm glad I tested a bit early though as I work best knowing and having time to process it...I hope I didn't come across negative I just don't want to give myself false hope... I think everyone copes and responds to things differently and it's important to remember this.

So I will do a third test tomorrow just to re-confirm so that I can start to think about everything that is involved with trying again, either next month or in the new year...

Good luck Fatgirlslim!! Congrats Wendy!


----------



## Milliemoos

Night everyone, hope to hear of some more bfps tomorrow.


----------



## Parny

Milliemoos if you ever fancy a coffee let me know xxx


----------



## Fat girl slim

Ahhhhh thanks baby whispers.......I just did a clear blue digital and got a bfn    is it ever gonna happen?? Feel like giving up........

   

For all you lovely ladies testing in December much love and I hope you all get the best Christmas present ever xx


----------



## louisenburton

I just got a second faint line in test I'm sure


----------



## louisenburton

Which is weird I'm sure I'm getting period pain


----------



## wendywoo07

louise - a line is a line!!!!! you gotta keep testing now!! i took photos so i could keep looking atg it and show my mum!

Fat girl slim, so sorry for you hun, good luck going forward im sure you will get your dream in the new year! xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Louise and Wendy woohoo

My otd Wednesday . I'm only 8dp2dt I wanna test but I'm scared. Do u think its too early? X


----------



## Dinapantz

First of all congrats to all those BFP's already and my heartfelt condolences to anyone with a BFN.

4th attempt at IVF-ICSI for us aged 38 & 41.  I've never used a website before and just getting used to how this works.  

We had 2 blasts implanted on Nov 29.  Feeling absolutely great this time around physically, emotionally and mentally.  I think that's due to the long break between ER and ET.  Feeling super confident that this is our time because this entire process has been amazing from start to finish and easy in comparison to the others even though easy is not the best way to describe this process by any stretch of the imagination but I hope someone knows what I mean.  

PT due on December 11 though I'm in two minds whether I will bring that forward to December 8 or even earlier just to put myself out of my misery and even if its negative its not to say it won't be positive by the 11th.  Thoughts anyone? Been told no bed rest, which is very new this time around as I've always laid in bed for 3 days solid but apparently its proven that if you keep moving it helps the blood circulate to the embryo/endometrium, so that's what I've been doing.  I've been eating lots of fresh pineapple and drinking lots of water too to help it stick  

Good luck everyone and keep in touch. You're all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## louisenburton

I was told by clinic that I didn't need to stay in bed but on day of transfer I might prefer to take it a bit easier 

Over the two week wait I've had a mix of busy positive days and those here I feel shattered / depressed and all I want to do is stay in bed. So I have done


----------



## babywhispers

Fat girl slim - awww don't give up, I felt that way yesterday and then realised I was lucky in a lot of ways I just needed to look closer... I know it's hard to go through this, it's one of the hardest things... 

Louise - that sounds like a good start, heres to it getting darker and darker!  

Amy - Do what you feel is best... everyone deals with testing early differently, I personally like to but 8 days may be a bit too early.

Diana - Welcome. I found your post very relatable and thought the same thing... I think this time I didn't move around enough to get the blood flowing as I really felt something was happening up till implantation stage... I was freezing over those days and sitting around I think didn't help... Next time I will defo be a lot more active. Hope all goes well for you


----------



## Lou101

Louse - Congrats, a line is line and still 2 days till official test day.   the line gets darker.

Parni and Nazati - So sorry to see your Bfns, thinking of you both

I've still got another 5 days till test day. Am thinking I might test tomorrow which will be 9dp5dt but perhaps it's better to still have hope for another 5 days. I have been feeling sick for the last couple of days so am hoping that's a good sign

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all managing to stay positive

Sending lots of sticky vibes to everyone xx


----------



## louisenburton

An just keeping fingers crossed

I think that you will hear stories of those that lay in bed and got a bfp and those that didn't and got one. It always easier to say things but allow your body to feel what it feels. If you're tired then sleep xxx


----------



## mrscass

Hi Ladies! Hope your all doing ok,
so much to catch up on these past few days! 

Im really sorry for you girls who got BFN :-( 

Congratulations to the girls who have got a BFP!! Im praying i will be announcing my own this month too :-D 

AFM - im 4dpIUI and its going soooo slowly!!! We went and bought some more pregnancy tests yesterday, im thinking about testing early.... i will be 11dp when i do it but it will be 5 days before my OTD because my mean clinic has made me wait 16 days!! i think thats probably because my periods are very irregular ( i didnt even ovulate until day 24 of my cycle   ) So anyway im hoping it wont be too early to test  Ive had a few possible symptoms but it could just be my mind playing tricks on me.... for the past 2 days ive had some light cramping low down on my right side. Then last night my nipples (tmi sorry) were feeling quite tender, there still abit like that today. Ive also come out in spots all over my face which i dont normally get!! So im trying to stay positive and try not to look into those 'symptoms' too much.

Ellasmummy - nice to see a fellow darlington lwc lady on here  

xxxxxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi everyone,

Well my cold has come back for one last hurrah so feeling rubbish today. 11dpo and a bfn for me. My boobs feel less sore now and the af cramping has stopped. Saying that, I have been getting the worst of it in the evenings. Anyway, perhaps this is the calm before the af storm. 

Parny - coffee would be good. Just need to be a little less infectious first ha ha!

Fat Girl slim - sorry to hear your bfn.  

Louisenburton - that's great news! Iam sure you must be feeling cautious but given it was a negative yesterday I imagine it would be a faint line at this point. I hope you get a clearer result tomorrow  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Milliemoos

Okay so I went to chuck the test I took this morning in the bin and there's a second line. This is hours after I took the test btw. So I am thinking an evaporation line right? But then I think I didn't actually wait five mins before putting the test down when I took it, just assumed a negative. So I took another test and put my phone on timer. 4 mins in and I have a second line although it's very faint. Hmmm, so went and took a First Response (others were cheap Internet ones) and got second (very faint line) on that one too. I am starting to get a little bit excited here


----------



## vid123

Hi milliemoos 
I hope it is a bfp for you i think u can start to feel excited now its sounding that way  
Vid


----------



## louisenburton

Fingers crossed Millie 

Think we're off to buy different brands of tests to see and maybe one that SaYS pregnant or not


----------



## louisenburton

We just went out and bought a clear blue digital - and its says positive


----------



## jennyfleur

Hi everyone,
I've not been on line for a few days so had a lot to catch up on.
Heartbroken for the BFNs, I'm so so sorry to hear your sad news xx
Massive congratulations to the BFPs!! xx

I'm feeling totally rubbish! My boobs have stopped hurting (which i know was a result of the cyclogest, but it always felt like a positive symptom when they hurt - stupid i know!)  and i've got AF like cramps, but just on my right side, so pretty sure it hasn't worked. 

My sister gave birth to her third baby at 2 am this morning, and i'm obviously happy for her but spent most of yesterday and today crying!  I feel really selfish but i can't even face going up to see them. 

We also got back from a lovely relaxing week in the lakes, to find that we have had a massive leak in our house (it was only built this year!) and the ground floor was covered in water, so we are now in a hotel for at least 2 weeks whilst they fix everything. Not exactly the stress free time we were hoping for! 

Anyway, moan over, sorry!!

Wishing everyone the best of luck over the next few days when the tests begin
jen xx


----------



## Ficidy

Aww Louise, congratulations. That's fantastic news!

Sorry to hear of the BFNs girls. It's just not fair!!

5dp5dt today. Still have cramps and back ache, but it's not as bad as it was yesterday (I was in agony!). Did anyone else have this? My OTD is Monday the 10th, but I'm going to test next Saturday, if my af doesn't arrive before then. The last time, it arrived 10dp3dt, which would be the same, time-wise, as this Tuesday, so I'll be on serious knicker-watch then!

Best of luck to everyone and babydust to all xx


----------



## louisenburton

thanks everyone - fingers crossed it stays this way till monday and way beyond

Jen - its understandable isnt it - i was the same the other night - you dont want to be sad but sometimes you cant help it


----------



## Fat girl slim

Awwwww thanks ladies your support means everything cx

Jennyfleur I'm feeling your pain Hun its heartbreaking...... It's so hard to put on your brave face snt it?

Keep your chins up girls much love to ya all xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Well guys I'm 4dp5dty boobs are bigger and site but I know that's the meds.... Tonight andostnof today I've been feeling just negative and like its just going to not work ;( x


----------



## louisenburton

Hang in there ladies !!!


----------



## wendywoo07

Louise....what are you doing up at 03.30!!!
have you tested again ! big day tomorrow!
xxxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

9dp2dt...

what you all reckon? x


----------



## chezzajones

Firstly I just wanted to congratulate those who received their BFP  and to pass on my sincere condolences to those BFN     xx

*amy x * Ive never done a test before so wouldn't know the early signs, but  that its a BFP . When's your OTD?. My clinics told me to wait for 18 days before testing, but as its my Birthday on the 8th Dec (exactly 2w piui) I will probably do it then . Keeping everything crossed for you x

I'm hoping someone might be able to help with a question.....after 8 days of being in constant pain following IUI (first time) I now feel pretty much nothing other than a few twinges. Is this down to the HCG injection leaving my system? I'm just worried that all "signs" have disappeared


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

chezza thanks.

my otd is 5th dec so wednesday (2 weeks exactly from egg collection)

i couldnt wait no longer plus if it had worked i said i wanted to keep the sticks (see them get darker) to make a story book for the baby what we went through to get him or her.

i hardly had no signs some belly ache 3dp2dt and 4dp2dt then sickness feeling kicked in friday night and since thursday ive been able to smell everything!! x


----------



## Dinapantz

I'm 3dp5dt with my OTD Dec 11 and and just wondering how everyone else is feeling and/or if you're having any symptoms?  I have sore boobs but that's about it and it started before my ET, so i know its due to the progesterone vaginal suppositories or maybe it was to begin with and now who knows it might be because I'm PUPO.  

Also is anyone injecting themselves with clexane post-transfer?  My mum has been giving me all my meds but yesterday was the second time that I had managed to pluck up the courage to inject myself and I'm so proud as I'm terrified of needles. Made a bit of a mess and stabbed myself about 5 times but got there in the end.  I'm sure I will get more confident at doing it and if I'm pregnant I won't care.  My stomach is black and blue though and I bled quite a bit from last night's injection but thats normal i believe as it is a blood thinner.  Anyone else experiencing the same thing?

My hubbie leaves the UK today for Saudi Arabia which is where we have lived for the past 12 years.  I won't see him again until Xmas and will miss him incredibly at this crucial stage, so looking for some additional support in particular from anyone who lives in the Manchester/Lancashire area.

Good luck and fingers and toes crossed for everyone that we get the best Xmas present ever!  
Diane


----------



## babywhispers

Diana - lots of   for u!

Amy - that looks like a positive to me!

AFM - no symptoms, just trying to enjoy life till next try


----------



## louisenburton

Wendy my insomnia went into over drive last night. I did do a test (another positive) but that wasn't the reason I was up

Diane I'm in Hampshire but csn give you as muh support as possible on here or you can pm me and I can give you my number. Think my email is on my profile (it's somewhere...)


----------



## Lou101

Amy - that's positive,   it gets darker

How is everyone feeling?

I'm so emotional at the moment. The first week I was fine and really positive, now I feel like it's all over and can't snap out of it. I was feeling sick and had sore boobs. That's all gone now, all that's left is a funny taste in my mouth and even that's not as strong. 9dp5dt and OTD is not till Thursday, don't know how I'm going to get through the next few days.

Sorry for the rant just can't stop


----------



## Tabi

Dinapants- so sorry for all the extra stress you have on top - sending you los of hugs. christmas is not far away x

Amy that's a positive if I ever I saw one, how lovely!!

AFM, only 2dp3dt and no symptoms, wish something would start happening!! Sticky vibes to all bfps and hugs & prayers to the bfns

Tabi xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi ladies,

Louisenburton - congrats! I have taken another three tests and they are all positive too and getting darker!

Jennyfleur - sorry to hear about the leak! Not want you want when you come back from a break. Don't worry too much about the boobs not hurting anymore. Mine have almost stopped. 

Amy - that's a positive. Congratulations!!

Hi to everyone else. I see a few ladies worried about lack of symptoms and worried about what symptoms mean. I can tell you all that I thought it hadn't worked. I was getting a dull, pulling, cramping sensation and really bloated from around 8dpo. It felt just like af was gearing up. My nipples were really sore and got worse until just before I got my positive they calmed right down. That's why I was waiting for af to show as usually my boobs calm down just before af arrives. I really can't express enough how much I was convinced it hadn't worked and I have had positive and negative cycles before so you would think I should know the difference. 

I really hope that helps some of you just starting on week 2.


----------



## EllasMummy

Hi Diane, so sorry here to hear hubby is leaving but he will soon b back for bump cuddles  I'm just outside Poulton le fylde 

I'm 4dp5dt  so were really close in dates my OTD is 9th but I've been testing each day... Seen the trigger disappear
So now I'm just waiting on that all important 2nd
Line  x


----------



## louisenburton

Ellasmum - shall keep fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Fat girl slim

af due yesterday still no show did a  hpt 2 days ago bfn........should I dare do another.....already sort of grieved you now how that feels girls xx


----------



## louisenburton

oh fatgirlslim (fab name by the way ...) 

its worth trying again and i know what you mean about grieving - what brand did you use ?


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi ladies,

Thank you so much for the responses.  I'm in and out of this website all day long and I've only just found these messages.  I'm obviously not doing this right or looking in the right place.  Sorry  . Anyway thank you for the support everyone and offer of contact numbers. I promise that I'm not ignoring anyone i just can't find you!  

My clexane injection was easy peasy tonight for the first time so very happy about that but I am a tad worried injecting into my tummy when I'm potentially pregnant.  How does anyone else feel about this?  Desperate to take a test and petrified but I know its way too early so i wont.  

Has anyone got their first positive test after including IV Intralipids, steroids and clexane in their protocol but negatives previously on a normal cycle if this makes sense?  I'm convinced this is why our 4th attempt has to have worked for us.  I pray I'm not wrong


----------



## Fat girl slim

Hi louisen, don't really want to test again coz I just know    I'll be crying all over again I used a clear blue digital so ts not even like you can keep studying the peestick for a line every time you look at it it just says not pregnant     I even broke it open....am I insane??       for a BFP soooooooon xx


----------



## vid123

Hi ladies
Could anyone tell me if its ok to take paracetamol on yr 2ww iv got a really bad head that has just come out of nowhere and feel very sick! Could someone please put me out my misery ;  hope everyone else is doing well today 
Vid x


----------



## pigsy

Dina. I am the same as you. 7dp 5dt, and on clexane. My tummy is bruised and raw on one side. I do worry about having to use it into pregnancy but to be honest I am desperate to be pregnant.  
Vid yes, I think aspirin or paracetamol is ok, but not ibuprofen

Fingers crossed for all of us


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

FatGirlSlim, how are you feeling (symptom wise) echo one of the other ladies what kind of tests are you using
I truly hope that its just too early 

Diane i have been a member of this site for almost 8 years and i have seen many ladies succeed with IV intralipids/clexane/steroids alone or as a combination so i really hope this is the case for you 

Louise, Wendy, Babywhisper, Becky and PalmTree sending lots of  vibes for OTD

Sending lots of  and         for those waiting for OTD

Vid i was told Paracetamol was ok to use (as is safe in pregnancy)

Donna


----------



## Fat girl slim

Hi Donna no symptons what so ever! Apart from fuller breasts and feeling bloated....I'll do another test first thing in the morning that will be 2 days after otd so it should show up then xx


----------



## louisenburton

fat girl shall keep fingers crossed xxx

I am SOOOOOOOOOOO nervous about tomorrow


----------



## Fat girl slim

Louisen I've got everything crossed for you Hun            for you xx


----------



## vid123

Thanks ladies for yr help im gonna take them now and then im off to my bed as feeling rubbish 
Hope you are all having a good evening   x 
Vid x


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Donna Marie,

Thanks for that.  Very comforting to know and I'm back on my 'A' game now.  New day tomorrow and I shan't worry about having no symptoms.

Di


----------



## Ficidy

Girls, call me crazy, but I'm 6dp5dt today and did a test this evening. There is the faintest second line! I don't know what to think. It was a test the clinic gave me, so not even a FR. Do you think it could be real?? Am freaking out! Won't be able to sleep!!


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Pigsy,

That definitely makes two of us and the rest of us on here I'm sure.  I don't know what Were Going to do if this 4th attempt doesnt work as weve sacrificed so much including my job.  Glad to hear I'm not the only one physically bruised and battered with all this clexane.  I guess it means that its doing the trick.  I'm 3dp5dt so slightly behind you but otherwise it sounds like we're on a very similar protocol.  What is your OTD?  Mine is Dec 11.  Please keep in touch.  Ill be praying hard for you.  Any chance you might test early?

Hugs, Dina x


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Ficidy,

OMG I'm sooooo excited for you.  Sounds very probable and positive.  I've seen a few posts over the last few days who got a positive result after just 6dp5dt prompting me to test super early on Tuesday and you've spurred me on.  I asked about the plain PT I got from the clinic and they said it was as good as any out there.

Get a good nights sleep and test again tomorrow with your first morning urine.  I would....

Hugs, Dina x


----------



## Ficidy

Hi Dina, definitely test on Tuesday. The wait is a killer! 

I went to the shops to buy a FR, but they didn't have any, so I got some Clear Blue. Don't think they're as sensitive, but I'm going to try it in the morning anyway. I'll let you know. So nervous!!


----------



## louisenburton

As far as I can remember clear blues sensitivity is 25 units (whatever proper term is) and one of the better ones - though a lot are 25 whatever's 

Dina - please don't get too sad if it's not positive. Wendy had a positive test and that's what tempted me to test early and I got a bfn. Was gutted. But it's bfp now (please please please OTD)   so even if it's negative don't give up hope !!!!! 

Good luck for tomorrow ladies xxxxx


----------



## pigsy

Dina. Mine is 9 December. I stupidly tested tonight and it was negative so I have got myself into a right state. I am convinced it is over as I have a headache but desperately praying that it works this time


----------



## Ficidy

Oh no, pigsy. Don't lose hope. If your otd is the 9th, you've probably tested a few days early.


----------



## Milliemoos

Quick post to say all the best for your OTD tomorrow LouiseB - I am sure you will be fine  



Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Becky29forever

Thanks for the well wishes Donna.  

I'm not feeling optimistic as I've had cramps on and off since Friday with a tiny bit of spotting so I've convinced myself its a no. 

However, I just wanted to wish everyone testing this week the very best of luck. 

I'd be so pleased for anyone here to get their bfp confirmed, if for no other reason than it would make me feel like it could work next time round for me. 

Good luck girlies, I'm keeping everything crossed for you all xx


----------



## Peace5

Hi Everyone

I just wanted to wish those of you testing on Monday the best of luck.   

I've read many of you say how the second week is so much harder. For me, this has been so true. I think the first week I was just so relieved the ET went well but the last few days have been really difficult. Strangely, I haven't been tempted to test early, I just want the OTD day to come so I'll know one way or the other.


----------



## louisenburton

Becky - chin up sweetheart. Everyone convinces themselves of that I think. 

Peace - we are here to support you and we know what you're going through. Hang in there OTD does come eventually ...

Millie moo - thank you

Pigsy - you tested 7 days early and due to headache I'm guessing in the evening? I don't think it's possible to get a positive. I tested thu evening (4 days early) and got a bfn and it wasn't till Saturday I got anything. Hang in there


----------



## Ficidy

Well, I just did a Clear Blue Digital and it said Pregnant 1-2 and also a Tesco test which has a faint second line. Today is 14 days past the trigger. Do you think there's any chance it's that?


----------



## EllasMummy

I would say from my journey the trigger is well gone. X so congrats x


----------



## lisasimon1

ficidy - triger is well gone out of you system is it your otd today? congrats as we test 14 days past collection xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Help please
Many test is still light like yesterday.

Is this normal x


----------



## pigsy

Ficidy that sounds good.
Amy I have never had a second line of any sort so can't help

Thanks ladies. Just need to calm down a bit and enjoy the fact that there is still hope


----------



## Dinapantz

Big congrats, Ficidy.  You've done it!


----------



## Dinapantz

Congrats, Louise.  When did you get your BFP?  Your OTD Is today, right and how many dpt did you get your BFN?  I'm soooo happy for you.


----------



## Dinapantz

Me again Louise, found your first test post.  So 5 days before your OTD, which is today you got a negative and two days before it was a positive.  Am i right?  WOW that really does give us all some hope.  Super exciting.


----------



## louisenburton

Amy with first response l had a couple of quite light tests before gettin a reasonably dark line so I'd not worry 


Dina - thank you. Yes oTD is today and am so nervous. First bfp was saturday and transfer was 10 days before


----------



## pigsy

Goo luck Louise. It sounds good though


----------



## EllasMummy

LouiseNburton-congrats was it a 3 day or 5 days transfere? X


----------



## louisenburton

Was a day 2 transfer. 

Also weird thing. Even though 'conception' was 2 weeks ago, if it's positive, means I'm 4 weeks pregnant


----------



## EllasMummy

Ekkkk exciting  - do its 12 days since embro was created? Did u test before today and get a negative or anything? X


----------



## chezzajones

Hi Everyone, feeling very down in the dumps today  . I had my 1st IUI procedure on the 24th of Nov and between days 1 - 8 I was experiencing quite a lot of discomfort; period pains (different to what I usually experience), backache, 6dp change in temp, 7-8dp stabbing pain on one side. Now there's absolutely nothing other than proper period pains  . I can also feel my mood changing another reason why I think the dreaded   will rear her ugly head. I'm now 9dp and wondering whether I should do a sneaky test?. I've been told to wait 18 days, not 12 which is making things even harder....


----------



## Lou101

Good luck to everyone testing today  

Chezzajones - I have also been told to wait 18 days, it's pure torture! Change in temp is a good sign I think. Apartment you can get a lot if cramps and back aches in early pregnancy so I think it's hard to tell one way or another. Yesterday I convinced myself it was all over as had bad AF pains and my back was killing me. However I've woken up today and they arn't as bad as they were. Try and keep positive, easier said than done I know


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi everyone,

Just to say countdowntopregnancy.com is really good for looking at statistics on pregnancy tests and when people got positives etc


----------



## jennyfleur

Lou101 - we're testing on the same day. Have you tested early yet or are you holding out until the 6th? Sorry if you have already said this in a previous post..
Don't know if I can wait until Thursday?
xx


----------



## louisenburton

Ella negative on thursday evening and positive since Saturday

Just waiting for phone call from clinic


----------



## EllasMummy

amyx- hunni they are great tests if u compare the 8 day to the 10 day its a great improvement and totally on track


----------



## Tabi

Amy I agree with EllasMummy - they are getting darker! 

X


----------



## Milliemoos

Amy - how about waiting until tomorrow and doing a digital test? One which says 'pregnant'. Best to use first morning urine though


----------



## Lou101

Hi jennyfleur. No I haven't tested, going to wait till Thursday. For me not knowing and there still being hope is better that doing it and being distraught. Plus am at work till Thurs and not sure I could cope with it. How are you feeling?   we both have good news on Thursday  

Amy - I agree with milliemoos, do a digital test that says pregnant. Also surely it would only be a faint line as you have tested quite early. Fingers crossed it gets darker


----------



## louisenburton

Can see bugger all on iPhone so I'd go with what these ladies say


----------



## louisenburton

OH MY GOD .....


----------



## bella2

Hi there girls
I'm not sure if I'm on the right thing. I have used these type of things before but stupidly have forgotten the protocol !
I have just had 2 8 cell embryos transferred on Friday 30th November with was 3 days since egg collection. 
Hosp told me to test on 14 th December but if period comes it will come before that. 
I was planning to do it alone but the tension is beginning to mount and I'm only 3DPET!
A long way to go yet
So I'm just joining to keep my mind busy and hopefully hear from ladies who actually know what the wait is like fingers crossed for loads of smilies on here

I'm currently on my last cycle
Lucky no.7?? Hope so
Icsi 
Have a 5 year old son from 3rd cycle so it def can happen
M/c with 4th cycle ;(


----------



## louisenburton

Bella - fingers crossed - everyone here is really supportive and its nice to know others are going through the same thing

the 2ww is tough (as you know) but were all here for you


----------



## Lou101

Congratulations on your BFP Louise, so excited for you. Let's   we have lots more BFP's in December 

Hi Bella - you're in the right place, welcome to the 2WW madness.


----------



## louisenburton

thanks Lou


----------



## Lou101

Don't know what to do. I'm 10dp5dt, OTD is Thursday. Just been to the toilet and there's brown blood. Is it too late for implantation bleeding (I don't know what that's like) or is it all over. Had bad stomach and back cramps last night and am so scared. Should I test early as I know my test date is quite late compared to others. At work so am trying to hold it together


----------



## EllasMummy

Hi lou, that's totally not to late for implantation bleeding for one it's brown their for it's old so that could easily be from 3/4 days ago x


----------



## EllasMummy

You could test but u have to be prepared to take a negative result
And accept that its not 100%  for me I test everyday x


----------



## crazyroychick

Lou101 - brown blood is old blood so nothing to worry about but you should test, I got positive day 8 post 3 day transfer on first, best of luck xx

Sitting in waiting room now waiting to go in for ET Omg nervous wreck! Be back later for personels xx


----------



## Lou101

Thanks for the replies. I'm now starting to get AF type pains again so think it might be all over. Think this was our last go


----------



## crazyroychick

It's not over til you get a negative, plenty of pregnant women get cramps, big hugs and best of luck xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Af pains, wind and cramping all can be good signs test!!!! Xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Crazy-how exciting


----------



## louisenburton

Lou - ive been told its not uncommon to get AF pains and brood spotting/bleeding about 7-8 weeks in
Hang in there and wait for tests - you can test at home as well obviously but keep testing as it doesnt always show up that early xxx


----------



## sapphire75

*HUGE congrats louisenburton*!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU ON YOUR BFP!!! 

Let's hope the BFP's are a trend to continue this week! 

Hope the rest of you are doing better than me! Hang in there ladies!


----------



## pinkpaula

Hi everyone 

Just wanting to pop in and join you all for the 2 week torture.

I am on day 2, just got home from my long journey to Czech Republic last night, 3am, and very tired. Very emotional, already!!!!! Put up the tree with the kids this afternoon, which was a bit stressful at times, but on the whole,great fun  

*Very* much want this last frostie to snuggle in for the long term after my last MC. It is my last egg and my last ever try for a last child. Lots of lasts, hey?

I know what will be, will be, but I also know that it is easy to say this on day 2 but by day 5 will be neurotic and close to madness 

Will try to catch up on you all, later. For now, a big hello and good luck to us all


----------



## louisenburton

thanks sapphire... 

paula - shall keep everything crossed for you. im sure theres people who wil say well you have a daughter and to some extent thats true but ive always wanted more than one. we dont have any frozens so we will go through this all again soon

Fingers crossed and lots of positive wishes xxx


----------



## billyjean

Hi


Hope you don't mind if I join you all. Just has 3 blastocysts transferred today, and I'm currently resting in hotel in Kiev. Was not going to have any more treatments after last BFN in August this year, but there were 3 frozen, so decided to use them, and then that would be it. This is the worst stage, the 2ww, but keeping fingers crossed for everyone else out there


----------



## jennyfleur

Lou101 - are you ok?  brown blood sounds better than red blood, I've got everything crossed that it is implantation bleeding  .
Keep us updated. I hope you left work and went home to look after yourself. Its my first day back and i feel like a complete wreck! Its way to stressful. We should all be allowed two weeks paid leave during the 2ww  

Louisenburton - that is AMAZING news, I'm so so pleased for you!!

hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## crazyroychick

Lou101 - how are you?

Welcome Jennyfluer and Pinkpaula, am over the moon to say am now PUPO with 1 8 cell and 1 10 cell who survived the thaw 100%  , now the crazy 2WW begins  xx

Donna Marie can I please be added to the HOF, FET, ET 3rd DEC, OTD 18th, thanks xx


----------



## Lou101

No chance of leaving work. I'm a nanny so can't leave till their parents get home


----------



## Alli 15

Hi girls I have just found this thread and was wondering can I join?

Im currently 8dp3dt and my otd is 9th dec, really struggling with this 2ww.

Congrats to everyone who got their bfp and condolences to anyone who got a bfn.

Alli x


----------



## pigsy

Louise, congratulations on your result  
Alli there are a few of us with OTD this weekend. I have a feeling it is going to be a long week


----------



## Ajax

Any room for one more?

I have one lovely blast(day 5) on board as of this afternoon. Now I must wait until tomorrow to see if another 2 might be considered for freezing. 

All treatment seems to be is wait....jump a hurdle....wait some more....jump and on it goes. 

Feeling so emotional today as couldn't decide between replacing one or two so went with the consultants recommendations. He's gotten it right every other stage of tx so here's hoping he keeps his 100% track record!

Good luck to all- this will be a very long wait!

A xxx


----------



## louisenburton

Thanks everyone e


----------



## sapphire75

*BIG hello to all new on this thread*! All the ladies here are so lovely, so hope you find the support you need here! 

*Alli * - ive also been given OTD as 9th Dec....but im now 10dp3dt. Not sure when i should cave in to do a HPT? What are you thinking?? 

What a crazy rollercoaster this 2ww is....cried my eyes out this morning and dancing away this evening. I think my DH thinks ive gone nuts! 

Lots of hugs and positive vibes to everyone here...


----------



## Peace5

Hi louisenburton

Congratulations! I am so pleased for your BFP!


----------



## louisenburton

Thanks peace. Just praying it's not ectopic


----------



## Milliemoos

Huge congratulations LouisenBurton - it must be a comfort to have reached OTD still with your lovely positive. I am so hoping to join you come Thursday  

Lou - it's not over until the fat lady sings. I have read many posts from women who have had spotting and cramping and still got their bfps. I don't want to get your hopes up too much but it can and does happen.  

Hi to all the newbies. All the best for the 2WW.


----------



## Alli 15

Thanks for the welcome.

Sapphire I'm trying to hold out as long as possible, this is my second cycle and last time my af arrived 6 days before otd so I'm really nervous at the minute and doing loads of knicker checking! I've no symptoms 
what about you? 

Alli x


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi ladies,

Had totally made my mind up to test first thing tomorrow after speaking with DH tonight even though its very early (5dp5dt/10pdo).  However,  I'm getting cold feet.  Maybe as hopeful as I am for an early positive result I'm more terrified than I care to admit.  Should I test tomorrow OR Wed, Frid, Sun and finally Tue (Dec 11), which is my OTD.  I have 4 PT's and theres no question I will test early because I know I cant wait....its just a case of when?! 

Help?


----------



## pigsy

Alli. I am the same. I haven't got to test day so my knickers are being well and truly watched  

Dina. people have early results but I would hold of. I tested last night and it was unsurprisingly negative but I got in a right state. My test day is Sunday


----------



## lisasimon1

dina - I dont know i tested early and was heart broken at 5dpt but then the next day started getting faint positive tests and just thought they was evap lines but i got a very dark possitive test on yesterday and otd today and i wasnt using first response either i used chemist tests as they didnt have any first response and they was the faint ones.

if i could do it again i would do it but i say that now and i said it with all my cycles and i still tested lol so im being a bit of a Hippocratic lol xx


----------



## bella2

Hi everyone
Thanks for the lovely welcome. I'm just trying to get to grips with everyone on here at the minute. 
Reading all the posts brings back loads of memories. Technology may change but the human reactions to situations seem to stay the same. 
It makes me nervous to read all the posts ful of anxiety behind the kind words and questions. 
I plan to test, on day 11 after et but AF may appear around that time too. 
Waiting.......

Bella in bed with fingers n toes crossed for everyone x


----------



## Milliemoos

Dinapantz - If you are def going to test early I would wait until 11dpo. I took a test 10dpo and it was negative. I since saw some stats on countdowntopregnancy.com that said;

10 dpo - Based on these statistics, if you are pregnant and take a pregnancy test on 10 days past ovulation you are most likely to get a False Negative test result. 33% of tests taken by pregnant women were negatives - thus making them false negatives.

11 dpo - Based on these statistics, if you are pregnant and take a pregnancy test on 11 days past ovulation you are most likely to get a Positive test result, with the most common being a Faint Positive.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Fat girl slim

huge congrats louisen sooooooooooooo happy for ya Hun xx

Really hope I'll be joking your celebrations soooooooon much love xxx

Love to see the bfp's gives us all hope well done girlies cx

All the bfn's     let's     it's our turn next month feeling your pain much love xx


----------



## Fat girl slim

Sorry that should have read "joining your celebrations" doh!!

Oh Donna AF arrived today 2 days late.... So BFN for me again ,


----------



## Dinapantz

Fat Girl Slim: I'm soooo sooo sorry.  . Wish I could offer words of comfort.  all i can say is that I'm thinking of you during this difficult time.


----------



## Dinapantz

Pigsy: You have plenty of time for that to change yet.....really.  Positive thoughts and that's one of the reasons I think I can handle an early test knowing I still have days before my OTD.  Can't say I won't be disappointed but I won't give up hope until OTD or AF though I never come on before OTD until I stop all the medication and then it can take days.  Had lots of wind tonight suddenly out of nowhere.  Anyone else have those symptoms?


----------



## Dinapantz

Lisa: OMG congrats, I am super excited and relieved for you.   Our stats are Scarily similar. With this attempt did you do anything different I.e. Intralipids, clexane, steroids? 

Milliemoos: You're so right and I've been on that website today, which is v. Informative.  For that reason I've been toying back and forth and wondering if I should test on Wed instead as that will be 6dp5dt and seems to have given  better results BUT that means one more very, long day  . Maybe I'll go shopping to take my mind off it  . Will see how I feel in the morning when I wake up but now I'm thinking Wednesday for sure  

Facidy: How are you doing after your awesome news.  Has it sunk in?

Thanks everyone and sleep tight x


----------



## sapphire75

Morning Ladies!

*Dina* - have you decided on whether you are going to test soon? I feel so nervous!!! I am thinking of testing today or tomorrow...not sure?!?!  I'm 11dp3dt.

*Fatgirlslim* - so so sorry to hear about your BFN...this process is so cruel to make us go through so much and then we are faced with a BFN. I completely understand what you may be going through and hope you can take some time to take care of yourself and sending you lots and LOTS of hugs 

*Milliemoos* - how are you doing at the moment? any different feelings post testing? thinking of you lots xxx 

*Bella* - welcome and hope you are hanging in there. This wait is so hard isn't it! Hope you find this thread supportive 

*Lisasimon * - have you tested again?

*Pigsy & Alli * - looks like we have OTD on Sunday. I honestly honestly thought this wasn't working out for me and was expecting my AF over the weekend or yesterday. But nothing yet and no AF symptoms so far. I did feel some tightness around the uterus area yesterday and a little bloated (wasn't anything i ate im sure!). So im tempted to test early now...yikes! But im not sure?!?! How are you both feeling?

BIG hello to everyone else and hope you are doing ok during this crazy 2ww!


----------



## lisasimon1

saphire - yes my otd was yesterday and was still possitive and also tested today still possitive lol   

Dina - the only thing diffrent with this cycle is that i had a pipelle done also know as a scratch helps implatation and im on seroids predsilone and i am on 3 x pessarys 

xx


----------



## louisenburton

Fat girl slim huge hugs


----------



## sapphire75

*Wahooooo on another positive Lisasimon!! *


----------



## EllasMummy

Feel totally like its just not worked in 6dp5dt
And I just have it in my head and heart it's not worked ;( I tested my trigger out that was gone Friday. Tested each day since totally negative ;(

Surely being 6dp5dt means I'm 11dpo... So for me just feels a long time to not get even a slight line... Tell me in losing the plot someone please ;(


----------



## louisenburton

Ellasmum you're loosing the plot
There's nothing about this that makes us rational. I didn't get positive till 10days post transfer

Isn't it weird how second week is harder


----------



## Milliemoos

Woohoo! Congrats *Lisasimon1* that's great news!

*EllasMummy* - try not to worry, it's still early for you to test. A lot can change in a day with these tests.

*Sapphire* -  you get your bfp.

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Sapphire,

Based on the advice and support that I received here, I decided to delay my test until tomorrow as day6p5dt seems to bring more positive results.  It looks as though you're 1 day behind me even though your OTD is Dec 9.  Is that right?  I would wait to test tomorrow if you can wait.  Good luck  

To all those whose OTD is tomorrow and there seems to be quite a few.  Very best of luck  

Had a terrible dizzy/nausea spell this morning but ok now.  Anyone else had the same?


----------



## sapphire75

*Ellasmummy* - i would agree with the others and test again in a few days. Don't give up just yet! 

*Milliemoos* - thank you! 

*Dinapantz* - im 11dp3dt today. My clinic told me to test 16days post transfer...so that would be Sunday. I don't think i have the courage to test today anyway - so i think i'll wait a day or two. Good luck to you too hun  

Right im off to keep busy for the rest of the day!

Lots of hugs to all xxx


----------



## Ajax

Oh Ellasmummy- please don't lose hope yet. It is still very early to get your bfp. 

   for you. 

Xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

FatGirlSlim, so sorry sweetheart sending     

Welcome to our new ladies, Ajax, Alli 15, Bella2, Crazyroychick, PinkPaula and billyjean

Louisenburton  honey

Nazati your OTD today 

Ellas Mummy, i agree its still early yet honey, wait a few more days and retest

 and        

Donna


----------



## crazyroychick

Morning ladies, day 1 and going   already!

LisaSimon and LouiseBurton    on your   xx

Dinapantz - ohh dizzy/nausea sounds good to me, thats how I knew I was pregnant 1st time, you testing soon? xx

Ellasmummy - it's not over til OTD, plenty of time for that second line to appear, big    xx

Hello to all you other lovely ladies hope you are surviving the 2ww xx


----------



## Becky29forever

congratulations to those with BFPs! That's amazing!!!  what a brilliant present!

Sending bug hugs to those with BPN. I got my result which was a BPN. 

there's two frosties left for next time & for those of us who haven't been successful this time around, we just have to focus on our next journey ..... Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## lisasimon1

oh becky I am so sorry hun    and what nice things to say all i can say to anyone with bfn never give up dreams really do come true xx


----------



## louisenburton

Oh becky. Huge hugs my lovely and what a positive attitude. 

Thank you for all your wishes. Just keeping fingers and toes crossed


----------



## louisenburton

Wow Lisa. You're early scan is a whole week before mine.


----------



## jennyfleur

Oh Becky, I'm so sorry. Look after yourself x

I've just started to get what looks like the start of my period, so its not looking good for thursday  

hi to everyone else, hope you are doing ok
x


----------



## lisasimon1

louise - is it my scan should really be booked for 24/12/12 lol but they not open then so they have booked me on the 21 worrying that its too early.

also i have had bloods done for hcg ( confirm preg via bloods ) have you had this done? xx


----------



## louisenburton

Lisa - i am sure if they cant see what they need to theyd call you back 
I did and my HcG was 108 - did you get a measurement ?

Jenny - shall keep my fingers crossed for you - please let us know


----------



## lisasimon1

WHAT IS THE MEASUREMENT FOR?   LOL MY RESULTS WAS 130 SORRY I JUST HAVE NO IDEA AS TO WHAT I HAVE TO HAVE DONE NOW LOL XX


----------



## kelseyxxxx

Hiya ladies
Am currently on 11dpo 
I tested yesterday 10dpo I got a negative. 
Is it possible to get a positive on 14-15dpo?
I read on internet that you could so just want some advice 
I've had cm sore bbs cramping and trips to loo 
Any advice would be great 
Thanks xx


----------



## sapphire75

Oh* Becky* sweetheart - so sorry to hear about your BFN. I know words are of little use right now...but im thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs. Please don't give up hope...take care of yourself and I truely hope 2013 will be lucky for you! 

*Kelsey* - hello! yes i think you can still keep testing on 14 - 15dpo...don't give up yet! 

*Louise and Lisa* - exciting to hear about your Hcg results and scan bookings! What wonderful xmas presents! 

*Jenny * - hope it isn't your AF - praying it will be good news for you! 

*Crazyroychick* - welcome to the crazy 2ww  - you are definitely not alone here so i hope you can find all the support you need from these lovely ladies on this thread. Have you got anything planned to keep your mind going banana's? It's so hard, but I find if you plan things into the day then it does help pass the time. Lots of hugs xxx

*Ajax * - how you doing?

*Ellasmummy * - hope you are feeling a little better this evening...sending you lots of hugs  We still have time! I have decided to hold out for as long as I can. Im gonna try super hard to hold out! It's so hard and scarey though! I have been fairly busy today and doing a lot of things that keep me thinking about any fertility issues. So im planning on doing the same tomorrow. Hope it works! 

Hi to all the newbies and everyone else! xxx


----------



## louisenburton

Lisa - the hcg is the pregnancy hormone (obviously) and the range is huge for each day. Some people say big levels can mean twins but I don't seem to find any scientific or definite proof so not sure it really matters 

And thank you sapphire. I can't believe we've been so lucky. Just have to keep fingers crossed xxx


----------



## kelseyxxxx

Sapphire
thanks for your reply  
Aww good xx


----------



## vid123

Evening ladies
I am going mad here im 8dp 5dt and my otd is friday im wondering if it is to early to test tonight my head is all over the place  
This 2ww is a nightmare one minute im positive about things then  next its like i feel it hasnt worked and all i want to do is cry 

I hope everyone else is coping well and is getting all the support they need   anyway ladies any advice would be great  
Vid x


----------



## louisenburton

I decided to test early, knowing In my head it was early and expecting a negative. However when I got a negative I was devestated. 
Feel free to test early but be aware things might change. It is tough isn't it


----------



## vid123

Thanks for the reply yes it is so hard i think im going to test and if it is a negative i will test again on my otd  
Thanks vid x


----------



## jennyfleur

i tested tonight and it was a BFN. OTD is Thursday so its not that early. But i had been drinking loads of water before hand to keep hydrated as thats what i read on another forum, and going for a wee every half hour, and i've just read that it can dilute the hormones, and you should keep your wee in for 4 hours. Am i clutching at straws??
Going to do it again in the morning (well at 4am when i wake up these days) so fingers crossed its a different result in the morning
x


----------



## vid123

Oh i do hope you get a bfp will be keeping my fingers crossed for you lots of     
Good luck 
Vidx


----------



## Peace5

Hi Everyone

Becky - I am so sorry about your BFN.

For everyone who has their OTD tomorrow - very good luck.  

To everyone else, hope you are all coping ok.


----------



## bella2

Hi vid
I know exactly how you feel about having itchy fingers dying to grab for the test!! I tested 3 days early on my 3rd cycle at night and I got a very faint line, which went on to be my son. 
The 4th cycle I did the same and got a negative at the same time and then went on to have a positive which unfortunately ended in a m/c
But each person and each cycle seems to be different. 
The devastation of a negative result is Heart wrenching. I will hold off today 11 post et. 
It really is up to you. Hope you get your result you deserve. 
Am nervous for u
During my other 4 cycles my period always come first so I never had the opp to do a test. 
Xx bella


----------



## pigsy

Becky sorry for the negative result  it never gets easier.
Jenny good luck for tomorrow.
Vid. My test day is Sunday. I may do a test Friday, as I am due to run out of clexane Sunday. If negative I will only ask for a couple of days supply. If positive, I will ask for a week supply. if positive I have to take it for weeks, but I am superstitious hence wanting small amounts. Good luck with your test x


----------



## pigsy

Bella. I was the same, I never get to test day. Hoping this cycle is different


----------



## vid123

Thanks ladies im builing up to it i just keep looking at the test like its going to unwrap itself  
Iv been holiding on to my wee for about an hour now sorry tmi but im gonna have to go soon as im getting uncomfortable 
Vid x


----------



## bella2

I can't bear it. I'm pacing around 
The tension is just crazy
Loads of luck and remember its not your OTD yet. 
Xx bella


----------



## pigsy

And I can't bear it either. Did you?


----------



## vid123

I did it it was a bfn    this is soul destroying and im trying to keep positive thinking well its not my otd but its so hard my poor dh has got to go away with work tmrw till friday so im going to feel so alone for the next few days   well ladies i wish you all well with yr otd and i will keep my fingers crossed for friday but to be honest i dont hold out much hope, but im sending lots of     to everyone else who is waiting on this 2ww 
Vidxx


----------



## bella2

Hi there vid
It may b too early!!  It defenately is a double edged sword ;(
All is most definitely not lost yet 

My hubby is away too until my OTD too ;(

It ain't over til it's over
Xx bella


----------



## PalmTree

Hi Donna,
I got a BFN Last week with a blood Test.

PalmTree


----------



## pigsy

Ohh Vid. Hang in there. There is still a few days and early pee is maybe the best. Fingers and toes still crossed for all of us


----------



## vid123

Thank you 
I am off to my bed as feeling drained i will not do another test now till friday so im going to try and keep positive  
Good night to all you lovely ladies sleep well and lots of nice dreams 
Vid xx


----------



## wendywoo07

Hi everyone so sorry i havent been on!

i havent had chance to read back, im just on too many threads i think! any way i do wish you all the best...im so sorry for the BFns and Congrats to all the BFPs

I have been confirmed BFP          
i just cant believe it! im so happy!

thank you for all your support over the last two weeks girls, it means alot!!
all the very besty for the future whatever your outcome!

love Wendy


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

DONNA - can you please update me

     

Clear blue digital - pregnant 2-3 weeks 

It only takes one!! 

My sure whether to get my bloods done x


----------



## pigsy

Congratulations Wendy and Amy.  Hope there are more this month


----------



## louisenburton

Amy congratulations. Clear blue was better for me too
Fingers crossed for OTD. I was still nervous then

Vid when is official test date ?


----------



## Lulusheps

Hello,
I have just started my tww after second cycle of ivf. 
I would like to join this thread please, would very much appreciate being amongst those ladies in the same boat for the next two weeks..
LS


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks girls. Louise today was my otd x


----------



## jennyfleur

BFN


----------



## pigsy

Jenny. I am so sorry


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sorry to hear that Jenny


----------



## louisenburton

Oh Jenny I'm so sorry


----------



## sapphire75

*Jenny...*my heart goes out to you hun...so sorry to hear its a BFN...lots of LOTS of hugs xxx 

*Amy & Wendy* - wonderful news on your BFP!!


----------



## Ajax

Morning ladies

So sorry to read the BFN's. Big       to you all. Be kind to yourselves xxxx


On the flip side, many congratulations to all the BFP's. wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months ahead xxx

Well I am 2 days past my transfer and have officially joined the nut house. Yesterday I was a huge burning ball of emotion. Crying my eyes out that it hasn't worked because a) I slept on my side and squished it b) peed too many times so lost it and c) stretched in bed and well, I don't know why on that one. Now today, my sensible head tells me the above reasons are claptrap and silly! I'd love to say I feel more positive but I don't really. After a 5day transfer when do I expect to be aware of anything do you think?

Oh these days are going to drag aren't they!!!


Hope everyone else is hanging on in there. In thinking of you all


A xxxx


----------



## Dinapantz

Congrats everyone on the recent BFP's  . I'm soooo thrilled for you.

I plucked up the courage to take a test this morning and I think I may be joining you very soon.  It was very early at 6dp5dt/11dpo and I was prepared for a negative but thought if there's the slightest chance that I might get an early positive result to spur me on until my OTD on Dec 11 it was worth the risk and low and behold there was a very 'faint' criss cross line on a Clearblue Plus PT.  Showed it to my mum and she said she can definitely see it, so its definitely not my imagination  Took a photo and emailed it to hubbie back n Saudi Arabia  . Would upload it here if I knew how?  Will probably test again in a couple of days.  Surely I can't go backwards from here and the line will only get stronger


----------



## Dinapantz

Jenny: I'm soooo sorry for your BFN.  We all know how that feels...and all I can say is sorry


----------



## crazyroychick

Morning ladies how are we all today?

Dinapants - knew you were getting a BFP, yay, hope line gets stronger for you xx

Jenny - so sorry for your BFN, big     xx

Amy - yay BFP, you give us all hope xx

Ajax - hilarious, thought I was the only crazy lady on this thread! xx

Afm - day 2 and I feel absolutely nothing, first ever FET so not sure if this is normal or not?? Am bored already with taking it easy though, going to be a long 2 weeks xx


----------



## lisasimon1

morning ladys 

Jenny - ia ma very sorry   take time and be good to yourself your time will come and this journey is a hard one but belive you will get there in the end and all the heart ache will be pushed to the bak of your mind. 

Dina - sounds good to me thats what hapened toi me i had the blue cross and it was so faint i tjought it was just an evap line with then it was faint on all other tests too and then i tested wiuth first response on 8dpt and the line was so dark that it would have shown up earlyier than that if i was using them but i thought that it was going to be a neg for me  i have need been so happy to be wrong     

amy - congrats hun and 2-3 they must be high numbers maybe 2 babys in there are you getting bloods done? 

i am off for more bloods today make sure its doubling xx


----------



## jennyfleur

thanks for the lovely comments everyone. This has been a lovely support group and i wish everyone the very best on your fertility journey. I'll look forward to seeing many more BFP from you all to restore my faith that it can work for us one day.
xx


----------



## Ajax

Dina- how exciting. Sounds promising! Fingers crossed!

Crazy- just noticed we had ET on same day. What is your OTD? I was told 15 days after EC so that would be the 13th. Pfffft! We have been away from home for treatment so am hoping after we get home on Friday the days will pass faster. xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Helloooo

Jenny so very sorry to read your news   be kind to yourself  

Amy and Wendy fantastic news on your BFP's

 to our other testers today

 all around

Donna


----------



## EllasMummy

jenny- im so sorry...

wendy-congrats

me at mo well i cant help but feel deflated.... bfn this am im not 7dp5dt and i just think i should b getting something i mean how long can it really take for a blasto to implant 3 days? i just think this is it for me.... i fell asleep yesterday am during morning tv which for me was so unusal but obviously the BFN showed that was just me... i genuinely dont think i could go through this again...sorry im so depressing  still send love to all you guys waiting and hanging on for you BFP....  

I even used superdrug test today which is 10mlu


----------



## sapphire75

*EllasMummy * - huge hugs to you  Im so sad to hear you are feeling so down...i know words are of no use to you at the moment..but i really really do feel for you hun and you don't need to apologise here for any of your feelings as we all know too tell here on this thread. I really wish there was something more i could do to help. I didn't get the Superdrug test you took...what is '10mlu'? Take care of yourself sweetie...and remember it's still not your OTD yet 

*Donna Marie* - thank you! 

*Ajax * - wishing you a safe journey home!

*Lisasimon* - good luck with your bloods today. Are you at a private clinic? How many tests/how often have they advised you to get done?

*Crazyroychick * - i havent had an FET before, but Day 2 is still very early so not at all surprising you don't feel anything. I have just been chatting to another lady on another thread who had a BFP last week and STILL doesn't feel anything at all. Hang in there chick 

*Dina* - so excited to hear about your 2nd line!  it gets darker and darker!!!

*Lulusheps and other newbies* - hope you are doing ok. Sending you lots of positive and sticky vibes!

*AFM* - its 12dp3dt...and last night i decided im not going to test til OTD now. The temptation to test early is unbelievable, but considering i was convinced last week this tx cycle had failed...and then to discover still no AF this week...it's really spurred me on and to hope it could be a BFP! Please let this be the one!   
The snowfall this morning has cheered me up too...and im off to do some baking!

Sapphire xxx


----------



## babywhispers

Sorry haven't checked all the recent posts... congrats to all the BFP's!! and so sorry to hear about BFN's... I am taking a break from here over Christmas so hope you all have a lovely holiday! Donna just confirming my AF arrived yesterday... Bring on 2013, it's going to be a good year I just know it


----------



## crazyroychick

Ajax - my OTD is 18th, which is 3 days later than last 3 cycles, was 2 day 3 embies for us again but OTD normally 12 days later but told to wait 15 this time! xx


Babywhispers, Palmtree and Ellasmummy big     xx


----------



## sapphire75

*babywhispers*...so sorry  But loving your positivity about 2013...you're a lovely inspiration! Hope you have a wonderful xmas xxx


----------



## Alli 15

Amy and Wendy congrats on your bfp.

Baby whispers and ellsmummy so sorry to hear your result xxxxxx

Afm had a really bad day yesterday tmi coming while I wiped last night I got some pinky blood, nothing on my underwear and haven't had anything since, I'm just waiting on af to arrive.  Today I'm 10dp3dt, did anyone else have this and went on to get their bfp? When do you think I could test? My otd is 9th dec.

Thanks for all your support

Alli x


----------



## crazyroychick

Sapphire - best of luck for OTD, keeping everything crossed for you xx

Alli - you could test now, could be implantation, got my BFP 8dp 3dt on first cycle, best of luck xx


----------



## sapphire75

Thank you crazyroychick 

Alli - i got some pinkish blood last time before i had my BFP (it was on 9dp3dt...i remember it clearly as i thought it was my AF and spent the whole day crying!)....but then it went away and i got my BFP a few days later. Stay positive sweetie...my OTD is also 9th Dec...we can do it!!!


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Ajax,

Small world and I surely hope so.  Will pray hard for both of us  

Our OTD is Dec 11 but I've no doubt after today's result that I will be testing a few more times that's if I can find our other PT's.  have another 3 somewhere but can't find them 

Hubbie and I live abroad in Saudi Arabia where we had our first 3 attempts and I've come back to the UK for 2 months especially for this our 4th attempt after the UK clinic conducted Bloodwork in August and diagnosed me with immune issues in addition to DH's sperm swimming backwards!  . Finally we understood why it wasn't working as we had been told our embryos were really good quality.

Having the support of my folks has been invaluable and our treatment this time has been amazing.  Our most relaxing yet and everything has been perfect thus far.  Just hope it all stays that way and I don't fall flat on my face!  

I hope you're doing ok.  It will be much better when you get home.  By the way What day transfer was yours?  Ours was day 5 blast.

Best of luck and keep in touch.


----------



## Alli 15

Thanks for your replies sapphire and crazyroychick, I just hope it is implantation bleeding and doing a bit of knicker watching lol
Alli x


----------



## Ajax

Hi Dina  - We had a single day 5 blast put back.  We were told not to expect frosties from 3 and there was only a slight chance that 2 others might make the grade but low and behold, the lab called on day 6 to say we had a further 4 perfect blasts to freeze. To say we were shocked was an understatement but we were told this was hopefully good news for the one on board.
Wow - you have had some temperature drop to content with since coming home! We moved back to Scotland from Singapore just over a year ago and I still can't get to grips with the cold!  Sending all the     your way lovely!


Crazy - how cruel is your clinic making you wait the extra days    . Wonder how long you'll make it?!!


Sapphire - You are being so good and restrained.  Not long to go! What are you baking today? When do you want us   
Just so nobody is too confused, when I said we travelled, i meant from Scotland to London - I'm not abroad (but that might of been nice!). The roads up there are looking very messy and we don't have the snow tyres on yet and our car is pure and utter rubbish at the very sight of a snowflake so it should be interesting!! We will be ignoring the gps and taking main routes - none of these "short cuts" over the fields!! Luckily we only go half way tomorrow and half way Friday so hopefully it improves.


Love to all


A xxxx


----------



## crazyroychick

Ajax just noticed you are from Scotland too, small world, where abouts? xx


----------



## Ajax

Very small huh? We are just North of Aberdeen. Im originally from that area but we used to live in London before our global travels hence returning here for treatment.  Have you much snow where you are? xx


----------



## EllasMummy

okies guys well isnt it funny how life can change just in a few hours.... i came home for lunch and had pinky discharge  exciting i know. then i though what the heck even thou i tested this am i thought since i have like 50 lets do another and the pic was the result. now im sat with my nanny and she swears she can see a line more to the left next to the 'T'. tilt your screen back and forth its uber faint but im sure its their? also only hadnt been for a wee for 2 hours. ive put it on countdown and already got a vote....

NOW BREATH.....










http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=76449#comments

/links


----------



## EllasMummy

SAME TEST DIFFERENT VIEW X


----------



## pigsy

I can see the line. I think it is clearer on first one. Fingers crossed for lots of positives this month. My test day is Sunday


----------



## bella2

Hi ellasmummy
I hear your excitement through your words. I really hope this goes on to darken lovely for u. 
Exciting times 
Gues what u will b looking at all afternoon?? 
Bella xx
Wud u try it again using a clear blue test? Maybe


----------



## EllasMummy

Oh I've got clear blue, first response, asda, Traci
And superdrug I'm saving my wee as I type lol x 

Ok I admit it I'm a POAS ADDICT LOL X


----------



## louisenburton

POAS addict ha ha ha ha  

Ajax I'm in Hampshire but originally from montrose 

Crazy Roy Where are you from ?

Welcome to all the other newbies. You've found a wonderful and supportive group


----------



## bella2

I suppose u cud b a worse addict. I've been there myself so go for it!! I kind of liken it to a gambler!! One more 
Was online looking to buy the early pregnancy tests at £1,75 for 10!! But delivery wouldn't b til my OTD which is useless. I was secretly planning to def test early if AF doesn't Rrive on her evil broomstick!;(
Will have to go to the shops now n buy them at crazy prices of £10 each. 
We r invited to a birthday party on sat night n half of me wants to go n the other half is thinking - what if the progesterone falls out!, what wud I ever get to wear to cover my massive boobs from the progesterone!, cud I b bothered with all the pleasantries while I'm thinking if I go to the toilet will my AF b there and pretend to b ok at a party til I escape?? Crazy, I know. 
I'm day 5 passed ET from 3day transfer so I'm starting to send myself mental with the same questions everybody asks themselves while on this ride, although as bad as it is- I don't want it to end - just yet!!

Bella xx
Everytime I read of a BFN a price of me cringes because I know exactly what that is like. Horrendous feeling of grief for all your dreams. Hugs


----------



## sapphire75

*Ellasmummy*...im LOL at your 'POAS addict' comment..  n Praying so hard that the line gets daker!!! 

*Pigsy * - my OTD is also on Sunday. I think there are a few of us here on that day.....i hope its a super BFP Sunday for all of us! 

*Ajax* - i decided to bake something easy and made some mince pies...wish I could give all of you some! Now waiting for DH o come home so i can devour (the rest!) with him and some hot tea....yum! 

*Bella* - £1.75 for 10?! WOW what a bargain! do you know if i could buy tests online today and get them in time for Sunday? Iv not bought the online ones before...i usually go for the cheapo ones from Sainsburys.

*AFM* - decided to make this evening go quickly by going to cinema to watch 'Skyfall' with DH. I feel like im the only one on this planet who hasn't seen it yet! I love a bit of 007  ..can't wait! Roll on tomorrow...getting closer and closer!


----------



## bella2

Hi sapphire
My friend just called to say she saw pt's in poundland!! Her sister uses them apparently and swears by them.


----------



## sapphire75

OMG really?! hmmm...will check them out! Thanks bella!


----------



## sapphire75

bella - omg they really do sell them! Im going tomorrow!!! 

http://www.poundland.co.uk/product-range/a-z/firstvue-2-pack-pregnancy-test-strips/

/links


----------



## Peace5

Hi Everyone

Jenny, I am so sorry to hear of your BFN.

Wendy and Amy - many congratulations.

It was a BFN for me I'm afraid today. Feel numb but relieved I know. I hope to be back in January or February to do a FET.

To everyone still on their 2WW the very, very best of luck.


----------



## pigsy

I think I accidentally clicked report to moderator when getting to link 
But are these really good. I am nearly in unchartered water as I never get to test so haven't a clue which ones are best! Thanks 

Peace sorry to hear your news. This is such a difficult journey and I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## Tabi

Bells I'm 5dp3dt too - have you got any symptoms yet and when will you test?! I have a party Friday night that I might avoid, not worried about AF but if I am seen not drinking my friends will know something is up!!

Am off to Poundland tomorrow for sure 

EllasMummy I think I see a line in the first picture, praying for you that it gets darker and darker xx

Jenny I'm so sorry for your BFN, thinking of you x

Congatulations to Amy and Wendy on your BFPs, excellent news 

Hugs and sticky vibes to anyone I've missed xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thank you!

Ella's mummy did u get a second line? X


----------



## EllasMummy

Hey Amy go two pages back theirs pics x


----------



## stillwaiting081

Hello ladies ,

I got my FET done yesterday on 4th dec. and my OTD is on 12-12-2012.I hope this date turns out to be lucky this time forever! Please add me to the list and keep me in all your prayers .

Thank You!


----------



## bella2

Tabi. Is your OTD the 14th too?
Symptoms?? Well I think I feel slightly nauseas but I am monitoring that closely cause it probably is an impending bug!!
I have a kind of pinchy feeling low down in either side along with very sore n massive boobs, although that is due to the progesterone not sure about the pinchy sensation tho- has anyone else got that? Is that a symptom of progesterone too maybe?
U wud think by my 7th cycle I wud know the answer to all this by now 
What about you? Anything a stirring??


----------



## sapphire75

*Peace* - so sorry to hear your news . Take care of yourself sweetie and have a lovely xmas ...and wishing you a lucky 2013!! Hugs 

*stillwaiting * - welcome to the thread and hope it gives you some support during this rollercoaster 2ww! 

BIG hi to everyone else and hope you are doing ok this evening xxx


----------



## Tabi

Bella I've been told 11th (2 weeks from EC)! I haven't had so much as a stirring whereas I had loads of symptoms with cycle 2 (bfp then m/c) so am pretty certain it hasn't worked  No desire to test early because of that!!
Xx


----------



## irishflower

Hi everyone, could I please join you? As you can see from mx signature, et today so just started my 2ww!


----------



## louisenburton

Good luck irishflower. I know what you mean about Christmas presents


----------



## kelseyxxxx

brilliant news for those with   
sorry for those with   sending you ladies       
my otd is friday so nervous  
xxxx


----------



## RuthB

Hello there, please can I join?  I had IUI today and my OTD is Wed 19th December   

I will read back through the trail to try to get to know you all a bit bit better!


----------



## louisenburton

Peace. Really sorry honey 

Ruth. Welcome and good luck. The 2ww is tough but were all here to support you cxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Peace5 so sorry sweetheart

Welcome to RuthB, Irishflower and Kelseyxxxx

Here at FF we have a gallery where you can post pics to and post a link into this thread, this makes it easier for those members using a mobile as the pictures show up huge and also stretch the page (speaking from personal experience ) Here is the link to the gallery, also if you are a VIP Member you can make your own personal gallery 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/index.php

 to Milliemoo and Lou101 for OTD tomorrow  

 all around

Donna


----------



## louisenburton

Good luck tomorrow ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Thanks Donna and Louise B   

Welcome to the new ladies x

Sorry to hear your bfn Peace5 - I hope the New Year brings you renewed optimism and a bfp  

Ellasmummy - I hope that line gets darker for you  

Good luck LOU 101 for OTD tomorrow. It's my OTD too so hoping my positive is still there xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## bella2

Hi millemoos and Lou 101
Hope you are bouncing around with glee tomorro. The ladies on here need a positive day to renew optimism and hope. 
I'm wide awake this past hour with so many thoughts running thro my head. Why can't there be a off switch?
Ohh peace - life is really unfair at time but it simply was not your time for this right now, if it is to come - it will come, hang on to that idea please
Hugs to everyone

Bellax


----------



## Tabi

Morning ladies, quick question - what does implantation bleeding look like? (TMI coming I had actual blood when I wiped this morning but AF not due for another week?! I had just inserted my progressive bullet (vag) so maybe I scratched something? 

Sorry for the me post x


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi everyone,

Bella2- I was often up in the middle of the night wondering what whas going on in there. I think it's a natural reaction at that stage. I mean, we have been through the treatment, scans, appointments etc etc and now all we can do is wait and wonder and in that sense it becomes difficult to focus on anything else. 

Tabi - I am sorry I can't really advise on implantation bleeding as haven't had any. I am sure there will be a few ladies with some experience who can offer you some guidance. Perhaps call your clinic if it continues. All the best x

Afm - it's officially my OTD today and I am very happy to say I took yet another test this morning and it's a  ! So very happy but anxious at the same time, weird feeling  . Anyway DONNA PLEASE UPDATE MY RESULT ON THE FRONT PAGE

Wishing all you lovely ladies a happy end to your 2WW!


----------



## pigsy

Milliemoos. Congratulations on your BFP. How early did your tests show positive?


----------



## lisasimon1

morning ladies milliemoos congratulations   x

donna please update the front page with my results please


----------



## Ajax

Yay- lovely news to wake up to. Many congratulations Milliemoos xxx

Tabi- sorry I can't be much use. I've never had implantation bleeding but those pessarys can be sharp. Why don't you give your clinic a quick call for reassurance xxx


----------



## Bettyboodevon

Hi lovely ladies

Please can you add me to your list? I'm 8dp2dt and my OTD is 14th December. I'm feeling such a rollercoaster of emotions right now, swinging from thinking I must be pregnant as have all the symptoms, to feeling like it's failed...today is a 'failed' day   I can't see how I'm going to get through this next week!

 for all you ladies testing soon, and really hope to see some BFP news! So sorry for those of you with sad news, my heart goes out to you


----------



## bella2

Hey mrs preggersmoos

Wonderful news. I actually feel a lot lighter today from hearing that. Great inspiration. Take care and don't b jumping about too much in celebration.   

Tabi. Do u know what colour your staining was
Dark or a bright colour?
Hope it's a keep your chin up sign !!

Fingers crossed for u


----------



## Lulusheps

Hi ladies, i have just joined the thread - my otd is DEc 14th. It's my second ivf cycle and trying hard to stay positive whilst maintaining some sense of realism after a failed first cycle. 

DONNA MARIE - WOULD YOU MIND ADDING ME TO THE LIST?

Milliemoos - what gorgeous news to start the day with. Lovely to see ladies on here getting positive news. 

Fingers crossed for lots of happy news today for this thread. 

ls x


----------



## EllasMummy

Another line for me today Ladies not any darker than yesterday but it's definatly their


----------



## Ajax

Looking good Ellasmummy!! Hopefully it will be darker tomorrow. 

Bettyboo-   to you. I'm exactly the same. I swing from positive to negative on an hourly basis so it seems. My OTD is the 13th so one day earlier than you but it feels so far away. Only this morning I was doing the daily examination of the boobs and thought "mmmm....maybe" and the next minute I'm looking at Pre-AF spots on my face thinking "fail"! 
My next idea is to ditch the knickers so there's no knicker watching to do  


Wishing us all strength to make it through this crazy time

Xxxxx


----------



## Tabi

Milliemoos and EllasMummy that's great news congratulations!

Brown stain now, think it's nearly stopped.  Clinic phoned said take prog through back door but that it isn't a good or a bad sign? Nothing to be done. God I hate this...


----------



## sapphire75

*Ellasmummy* - so happy for you!! Roll on Sunday!! wahooo!! 

*Milliemoos* - i know i already posted congrats on the CRGH thread - but there's never enough congrats for a BFP! wahoooo!! So so happy for you and hope you are doing some celebrating today!!  Did you decide if you are going to do the HCG test?

*Amy*- awww..hun...i think it's really hard to know about the HCG levels with the home preg tests. I think the best indication would be to get a hcg blood test done? Could you ask your clinic perhaps?

*Lulusheps, Bettyboodevon, RuthB, irishflower and all the other newbies * - HELLO! please do use this thread to get all the support you need during this crazy ride that is the 2ww! The ladies here are such a lovely lunch!

Hope everyone else is doing ok today?


----------



## sapphire75

*Tabi -* brown stain could well be beacuse of the pessaries....i got that last time i got a BFP too...so dont worry hun..especially if staining has stopped now.


----------



## Milliemoos

Thanks ladies  

Pigsy - I got my first positive (faint!) at 11 dpo. Tested at 10dpo and it was negative.

Ellasmummy- that's sounds really good. Just like what happened to me. A day can make such a difference can't it?  

Tabi - stay strong and trust what the Clinic say. It won't take you long to find ladies on this site who have had exactly the same thing happen and have gone on to have bfps. 

Amy - it could just be that you wee is more diluted than yesterday. I think you should try and stop testing for a bit and wait for your early scan. Did you book one yet? Or perhaps get your bloods done to check for levels if you are really worried. I feel your worry as I am scared too but don't go by a conception indicator on a pregnancy test, I do think it can fluctuate x


----------



## Milliemoos

Sapphire - we were typing at the same time  

I decided not to go for HCG blood test in the end. My GP wouldn't do it which was annoying as CRGH is an 8 hour round trip for me. However, the thing which made up my mind was what happened last time. I remember going to the Clinic to get them done and by the time I got home there was a message on the answer phone from the Nurse. She said my level was slightly lower than she liked so was asking me back in for another test. OMG that was it! Didn't sleep that night, googled that number to death, my husband even called my friend and asked her to come over to try and calm me down. I was in such a state. So having thought about it long and hard I am not going to put myself through that again. I shall wait for the early scan and what will be will be. Shall carry on taking the progesterone for now as the blood test checks those levels as well. 

How are you doing today?


----------



## EllasMummy

Oh no amy- mayb a dogy test x


----------



## sapphire75

Milliemoo    Just saw your post on the other thread too! I think you're very sensible to avoid the test, especially because of what you went through last time! Like you say, there's nothing that can be done about it at the end of the day. So just enjoy this time without worry and look forward to the scan.   
I'm doing really well thanks. The wait is not bothering me too much now...and im just going to pack these next couple of days with nice things to do...and wait til OTD on Sunday. I'm determined to hold out til then as im too scared of the possibility of any dubious results from the HPT!!! Not long now!


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Millimoos,

Congrats on joining the club.  I took a second First Response 6-day 'early' test (7DP5DT/12DPO) and there were definitely 2 pretty, strong pink lines as confirmed by EllasMummy whose test is also looking really good Very, very happy.  

Isn't it exciting and I completely agree about not having the HcG after our last experience...worse feeling ever, so we too have decided to stick with the PT's and the results of the first scan. Like you say what will be will be and I would much rather stay in this positive head space and look forward to a amazing Xmas than get the news (again) that this is another chemical pregnancy.  I couldn't bear it.  Sooooo can't wait for my next Intralipids appointment.  Never thought I would be saying that.........anyone else on that?

Is anyone else's tummy feeling heavy and as though you can't quite stand up entirely straight.  I'm almost carrying mine at times and it just feels weird.  Is it all in my head?  God help me when I'm 9 months


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Amy,

I agree with Milliemoos in that your wee may have been more diluted and there's probably very little in those tests.  I think the 2-3 week one might be wrong so if you look at it that way and they're both positive it would be 1-2 weeks, which is exactly where you are.  Maybe one was just stronger than the other.  Try and get your head back to a healthy positive space......be mentally strong as it can make a difference and don't test for a few more days.  I'm not.....I'm going relax now and enjoy this feeling  

Good luck for everyone else's tests coming up this week


----------



## EllasMummy

Amy- i can t stop thinking about you hunni x


----------



## EllasMummy

well ladies... im hoping none of u need to squint for this...  this is tesco brand and it was negative yesterday xxx


----------



## crazyroychick

Ella'smummy - looking good, can defo see it today         

Amy - your pee was probably more dilute today, please don't worry and try to stay away from HPT's, you will only make yourself stressed  xx

Sapphire - not long now xx

Dinapantz - how are you? Xx

Well only at day 3 and going crazy xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks, I'm at a and e now in pain x


Ella's mummy can see that line  x


----------



## crazyroychick

Aw Amy, hope you are ok, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## sapphire75

Ellasmummy - i can see it! wahoooooooooooooo!! 

Dina - im on intralipids too. How did you find it? How many times have your clinic said you need to have them?

Amy - omg! you poor thing!! hope you are ok hun ...thinking of you ...and lotsa hugs  

Crazyroychick...hang in there hun. Are you able to do some nice things to keep your mind busy? I know its a lot easier said than done...but do try and keep as positive as you can xxx


----------



## EllasMummy

aww amy keep us posted i'll b crossing everything that this turns round for u x


----------



## sapphire75

Ellasmummy... i haven't got any HPT's yet - which one would you recommend? I was thinking to get a few cheapo ones and perhaps 1 digital one?


----------



## EllasMummy

hi sapphire-for me the big brands have always been last to show results.... asda-tesco-superdrug.... asda has always shown up before any big brands in my last 5 pregnancies.  xxx


----------



## sapphire75

Thanks Ellasmummy  .....will be off to get some at the weekend. yikes! im such a chicken!


----------



## EllasMummy

sapphire- just realised we have the same OTD  how do u become a vip member? x


----------



## sapphire75

We have indeed got the same OTD!     I think there are a few of us with OTD's this weekend...but not sure if all of them are on Donna's list?

Well a VIP member is just someone who has made a donation. The donation is nothing considering all the amazing support & love I have recieved here on FF. I have been through so much this year especially and I owe my continued strength mostly to all the lovely people here on this website. So i just wanted to give something back. 

To find out more you can click on your 'Forum profile'. Then click on 'paid subscriptions' which is at the bottom on the left hand side.

xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

My thoughts are with you Amy.


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Sapphire,

I'm Really scared of needles so when I found out out I had to have IV drips on top of everything else I was devastated.  I know it sounds silly but Im completely terrified of needles especially ones going into veins.  I have small veins and they always have difficulty, which she did and I was in a right ole state.  I must have put the nurse under so much pressure the poor woman.  However, when she went into my hand it wasn't that bad at all and I've learnt something, which is to ask them to stop using my arms.  After that it was just a case of sitting there for 2.5ish hours watching TV, so no bother at all and really not that bad.  I was very cold though and my arm was freezing by the time it had finished.  I've to have another 3 so 1 a month for the next 3 months of pregnancy but the clinic wont entertain booking my next one until after my OTD  . What about you?

Dina  x


----------



## pigsy

Dina & Sapphire, are you on intralipids because of lupus anticoagulant or did you have  additional tests?  They prescribed me clexane this cycle but only 20 mg.  I don't think it has worked, my test day is sunday but did a test this morning and it was negative


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

She done pregnancy test by them positive. They gonna do my hcg and tell me today. My heart rates a bit funny but not major she said its coz I'm scared x


----------



## sapphire75

Amy - sooooooo relieved you are ok and that hospital also confirmed a BFP! Big hugs and the best for your hcg result   Take it easy hun xxx


----------



## sapphire75

Pigsy - i had a blood test for Natural killer cell levels. They were elevated, so they suggested intralipids.

Dina - what clinic are you at? Im so sorry to hear about you are having to have the intralipids given your fear of needles    Glad it wasn't too bad for you in the end though! I  found it great for taking some time out to read a book, having some snacks, watch a film and listen to some good music   If I get a BFP then i will have the same number of intralipid sessions as you. So expensive though


----------



## EllasMummy

amy- so glad youe ok xxx


anyone whos done ivf before... what happens after you tell clinic you got BFP on OTD? x

pigsy- dont give up yet their is still time x


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Pigsy,

Yes that's correct amongst other things, i think. To be honest i still don't fully understand but some of the terminology I.e issues were MTHFR gene mutation, HLA, TNF Alpha Cells, lucozide antibody, C4M2 gene chromosome.  Does any of this mean anything to you?  We basically got the FULL Chicago Bloodwork and a 2-page dossier of our results!  I was pretty devastated but relieved that we knew why it wasn't sticking and that they could fix all of the above with the use of intralipids, steroids (I'm on 20mg of predesonle) and 40mg clexane plus the usual pessaries which is a much lower dose than i am used too.  Never had any of the immune protocol before but so far so good.

Sorry but when is your OTD again?  It's a couple of days before or after mine right?  Don't lose hope.  Remember its not over until AF sings and I have every confidence for you too if your on the same protocol as me.  I've felt really positive this time and I never have before.  I know its easier said than done but I think it really does help.

Chin up


----------



## Dinapantz

Sorry Pigsy just read that you said Sunday so that's 2 days before me as I thought.  Don't worry about the test though.......it can change in a matter of hours.  Im Praying we're pregnant with twins and so its showing much higher levels  way early 

Thinking of you and all will be ok


----------



## pigsy

Thanks Dinapantz.  Yep, i know the terms but not necessarily what they mean.  My clinic won't do the tests for me and i have considered doing them elsewhere.  I think i only got clexane as i pushed so hard for additional tests and the consultant agreed to humour me as she made a mess of my last transfer (don't ask but it wasn't good).  

Where did you get yours done?  They cost a couple of grand don't they?  Did your clinic recommend them?


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi EllasMummy,

Provided I still get a positive on my OTD on Dec 11 they will schedule me for a vaginal scan but they've said no sooner than Dec 27 because before Xmas it won't show/tell them anything.  I think that wait is going to be worse than this bloody 2 WW!  . You also have the option of a HcG blood test to make sure your levels are doubling every 2 days if they provide that and you want it.  We wont be doing that this time.

Not an expert and still a lot to learn at this new stage but I've researched this stuff inside out the last 4 times hoping I would get there one day!


----------



## sapphire75

*Ellasmummy* - last time i got a BFP, my clinic asked me to come in for a blood test to check HCG levels. I then contacted my GP and arranged the early scan with midwife and all the other scans. If I get a BFP on Sunday then ill be going in on Monday to get HCG test done and they will phone me later that day with the results.

*Pigsy* - there is definitely more time! Ellasmummy and i both have the same OTD as you too...we can do this!    
I'm also on crinone x2/day, clexane 20mg and also Prednisolone 20mg (so similar protocol as Dina).


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Pigsy,

I'm like you....really don't understand all the terminology but if it helps I will be happy to send you a copy of my report to your personal email?  Just personal message me.  We had a consult at Care in Manchester and after 3 failed attempts and the last one being a chemical the Dr. recommended the Bloodwork, which we hadn't heard of before.  

He told us it would cost GBP895 all in for me and hubbie but it actually cost us just short of GBP3,000 including the consult fees.  To say we nearly died was an understatement!  We're not well off by any means but very, very fortunate that we just about have the money for this 4th cycle.  

Getting the bloods was very difficult and took 4 hours.  They needed 21 vials from me.  It took the anaesthetist to intervene in the end and even he said it was ridiculous.  Hubbie had one quick bit of blood taken and that was it.  I was like a pin cushion by the time I had finished and was in a right state but of course all worth it.  They send them off to Chicago, USA to be tested and take 5 weeks for the results.  

My first ET was the most horrendous ever and I've never experienced anything like it so you have my full sympathy.  I have mine under sedation every time now!

Did your clinic say why they didn't recommend the Bloodwork for you?  I wonder how they can possibly know and if you're prepared to pay?

Sorry if I've gone on a bit and i Hope this helps x


----------



## bella2

Hi everyone
Wow what a lot of activity with loads of u today. I can't really keep up with it just yet so please bare with me. I know I'm wishing everyone gets their dreams to come true. 

Bella

I wonder if anyone can tell me how to work out DPO? I'm 6DP3DT
I'm still feeling nauseas but surely it's way too early to mean anything. I didn't get nausea til I was 10DP3DT during my cycle that resulted in my son. 
I'm tempted to test but surely it's way way too early, is it my body playing very cruel tricks on me?


----------



## lisasimon1

Hi everyone  

amy - hope everything is going ok. xx  
dina - i have had my hcg done i got myself in that much of a state yesterday it was unreal was told monday that my level was 130 and the wed they were 183 so that didnt double in my eyes   toi find out that they wasnt 130 on monday they were 103 so they did basicaly double and when i was in with my doctor he said they double 48-72 hours ?? how correct is this? 

but im not worried about mine right now as i phoned my clinic up too and they said that they only expect it tyo be around 53 or above so my levels are fine 

now my question is i  have got the doctor to allow me another one but i dont know weather to do another one on monday or not anyones advice would be appreciated. 

xx


----------



## louisenburton

Hi all. Lots to catch up on but pleased mainly good news. 

Dina (think it was you) you mentioned hcg levels and twins. From what I've read it's not definitive way to tell as the levels for different days have such a broad range there's lots of over lap. The only real way to tell is by ultrasound


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Lisa,

It's not something I would do again because it can be heartbreaking but you've started now and all seems okay, so I would probably continue.  I think you'll be just fine.  Stay strong mentally as well as physically x. You're doing great


----------



## Dinapantz

You're absolutely right, Louise and I was jesting in the hope that ill get lucky but ill probably regret that.  One will be more than adequate i swear  

The scan is the only way although the experts 'may' have an inkling based on knowing the quality of what they transferred.....maybe.  Either way Everyone's levels vary massively with and without twins.....some continue to full term on very low levels and others, which are considered strong results like mine don't.  My first hcg test was 260 and I miscarried at 5 weeks. So at this stage any level is a great start


----------



## kelseyxxxx

hiya ladies.
am currently on 13dpo and have noticed a tiny amount of pink blood when i wipe sorry if tmi lol
af is meant to be due tomorrow :/
should i wait to see if af arrives before testing? xxx


----------



## crazyroychick

Kelsey, sounds like implantation test away, good luck xx

Amy - glad all is ok x


----------



## Milliemoos

Great news Amy! Do try to stay away from the pee sticks now though   x


----------



## louisenburton

Fab news Amy


----------



## EllasMummy

Oh Amy that's great news would explain your early early faint lines 
X


----------



## Lou101

Hi girls

Congratulations to those who got their BFP's. I'm very sorry to read about the BFN's,   that you will get you much wanted BFP's soon.

Well had my test today which was a ridiculous 18dpo. It was a low positive, only 75. I don't think its looking good as they want it to be over 100. Have to do another blood test on Monday. Think it will be another chemical pregnancy. Does anyone know what tests can be done to see why this keeps happening? Already using donor eggs, maybe they are not the problem


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to Bettyboodevon, Lulusheps,  ladies

Lou101 sending lots of     let us know how you get along on Monday honey 
Have you looked at Agates FAQ you can find it in the diagnosis section under Immune Issues and Investigations

Milliemoos  on your BFP

Amy what a rollercoaster ride of a day, often HCG levels arent an easy way to predict  last month there was a lady of hcg of nearly 300 on day 14 dpo and only a singleton never say never though eh honey

Vid123 and Kelseyxxxx  tomorrow ladies

 all around

Donna


----------



## louisenburton

Lou101 fingers crossed honey. Try and keep chin up xxx


----------



## kelseyxxxx

Donna Marie thanks hun but af has arrived 
so out this time :/
better luck next time i guess  
good luck for everyone else xxxx


----------



## louisenburton

Oh kelsey. Huge hugs my lovely xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hello, can I join please  

My official test date is 18th December. I have a little blast on board as of yesterday. XX


----------



## sapphire75

*ivfmamma* - welcome! is this your first ivf? hope you get the support you need here..Good luck! 

*kelsey* - really really sorry hun...lots and lots of hugs  Do take care of yourself and im praying that next time will be the one for you 

*Lou101* - hcg levels really are so varied...will be thinking of you on Monday and let us know how it goes 

*Amy*- so glad things are ok and let us know how it goes at EPU tomorrow xxx

*Belle* - for DPO you just add your *days past transfer + day of transfer*. E.g. today im 13dpt3dt - so im 16dpo. If you are 6DP3DT then you are 9dpo.

Hi to everyone else...hope you are wrapping warm in this freezing weather! brrrrrr!


----------



## crazyroychick

Kelsey big    

Ivfmamma, yay OTD buddy, I'm the 18th too, seems so far away  

Lou101   for Monday xx

Hello to all you other lovely ladies xx


----------



## kelseyxxxx

crazyroychick and louisenburton  Thank you both so much  

sapphire75 thankyou for your kind message hun means alot   better luck next time 

good luck to everyone else     xx


----------



## Lou101

Thank you for all your messages.   for a miracle


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi sapphire, yes this is my very 1st ivf cycle   xx 

Crazyroychick -   will you test early do you think? xx 

Hello to anyone else xx 


Can I just ask a couple of questions please - I had a 5 day blast put back yesterday (5th December) so how many days past transfer am I? 1 or 2? Do you count the day of transfer as day 1? (Probably not) lol but I just want to check I'm doing it correctly.

Last question - since day of transfer yesterday I've had little cramps, & 1 sided little pains on my left side, its like we're bikini line is / groin area. 

I only worry because I've had 2 ectopic pregnancys so these little pains are a bit similar, I don't have any tubes anymore though so hopefully if I get a bfp it'll be growing in the right place this time. I'm probably just being daft & oversensitive to the pains in that area but it has been playing on my mind! I only had a fallopian tube removed 9 weeks ago & it's the same side I'm aching so maybe to do with aggravating recent old surgery site?

Are these aches pains I'm describing normal?

Thanks xxxx


----------



## vid123

hi ladies 
iv not been on for a few days as last time i was on id done a test and it was a bfn  but my otd is tmrw so im keeping my fingers crossed it will have changed for that   

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing ok in this crazy 2ww    sending you lots of big   and 
well im off to bed in anticipation for tmrw so i will say good night and good luck for anyone else testing over the weekend  

vid xx


----------



## EllasMummy

lovely to have you over this way ivfmama  im proof you only need one to make it count x


----------



## RuthB

Good luck anyone testing this morning!


----------



## louisenburton

Ivfmamma lots of women (me included) get little niggly pains which are perfectly normally and  an be dye to implantation. Apparently this can continue (with or without spotting) till week 8 or so
The closer you get to OTD I promise you the more convinced you'll be it's AF pain. Fingers crossed. Hang jn there lovely xxxx

Good luck today's ladies.   ing for some good news x


----------



## billyjean

Hi All   


Well I'm now 4 days past date of transfer of 3 x 5 day blasts, and still symptom watching. All I've had was the odd few twinges in the first couple of days, but little now. Boobs look normal ( not veiny), however bit sore. Slight tummy ache last night.


Certainly don't feel pregnant, and not having the symptoms, that I had with my daughter. I keep thinking of testing, yet know this would be stupid, and probably get a false reading as trigger shot is still in system. Last time I had treatment, I tested negative early on, then positive at 8 days past 5 days transfer ( 13 days). 


Then two days later it was negative again. So this is why I'm wary at testing early as it drove me crazy.


----------



## louisenburton

billy jean - def too early 
hang in there lovely


----------



## EllasMummy

hi my lovelys.... morning.... 2 offical days to go till test day... ive been getting lines since wednesday. I was negative on first reponse yesterday which didnt surprise me it always last to follow suit for me but im just wonder can lines getting darker take abit of time with ivf? this is my 11th pregnancy but first ivf. i guess if i compare wednesday to today its stronger. done a clearblue digi but got the dreaded 'NOT PREGNANT' ;( ive included 3 pics. no 1 is the asda brand that i first got positive on and its now very clear but faint still. no 2 is my first response test which has been negative all week but today i ahve a faint line. no 3 is the digi inside strips. would love your opinions.


----------



## louisenburton

i think i can see a faint line on the first but def on the second 

cant believe its your 11th pregnancy


----------



## vid123

Good morning ladies hope you are all ok this morning 

well it is my odt today and i got a     i cant believe it i didnt have any symptoms and was convinced it would be a bfn
the feeling is amazing and one of disbelief! I do so hope all the ladies who are on this journey get a happy outcome   this is one of the hardest journeys i have ever been on and  my heart goes out to all those women who dont get the result they want  i wish you all lots of happiness and good luck for the future i  your special day will come please stay strong and keep positive lots of big    to you all and lots of sticky dust for all of you on 2ww 

vid x


----------



## pigsy

Ohh my gosh. So yesterday you had a negative test and today positive My test day is Sunday, but had a negative result today. I am so delighted for you. What time did you test  

I so hope that is same for me


----------



## louisenburton

Congratulations vid xxxx


----------



## vid123

Thanks Girls

I tested this morning at 7 with a clear blue the other tests were just cheap ones and i did them at night time it didnt look good so today was a big suprise good luck for sunday anything can change in a day fingers crossed 
vid x


----------



## EllasMummy

Congrats vid....

Pigsy- I'm still holding out for you x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Congrats vid xxxxx  


I'm only 2dp5dt & I feel like ffs time hurry up & pass lol how ever am I going to cope! 

What's the earliest you all reccomend to test with a 5 day transfer? Xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ellasmummy - you've definitely got a bambino cooking in your belly   xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Ivf mama- I tested everyday to see the trigger go so I knew any positive was real  I got my first line at 7dp5dt  


Awwww ivfmama that just made me cry no ones said anything like that yet  cry in a good way x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Anyone on gestone those horrible things in the bum  

My ass is absolutely sore as anything & I've only been on them 7 days. 

I'm also bruised to bits from clexane. Anyone else on both of these? x


----------



## pigsy

I have regretted testing as mine are negatives so fingers and toes crossed for Sunday. I too am on clexane. Yep, bruised and sore but I have never got this far before so it must have helped x


----------



## EllasMummy

Im on the pessarys u put up the bum lol is that same thing. I'm on them till delivery lol x


----------



## crazyroychick

Vid123, wow   fantastic, massive congrats xx

Pigsy, best of luck for Sunday xx

Ivfmamma am going to start testing on tue, that will be 8dp 3dt xx

Hello to all everyone else, hope 2ww isn't driving you all too nuts xx


----------



## pigsy

Up the bum sounds sore. I wonder how they recommend which way 
Bloke was upset I tested yesterday so I would be out of house if I tested earlier. Hope we all get best xmas pressies ever


----------



## EllasMummy

Pigsy-for me I can't lie down for half hour after and you have done other way way so bum it is lol x


----------



## billyjean

Congrats Vid123, and Ella's mummy. All your test sticks look definitely pregnant to me


----------



## Dinapantz

Vid123 absolutely delighted for you.

Pigsy: Thinking of you and good luck

Any positive peeps had heartburn?  I've never had it in my life but I sure had it this morning.  i could feel the acid rising in my chest and throat and was very close to being sick.  Research says its Defo an early pregnancy sign.  I don't want to be ill but Im loving all these changes in my body and feel soooo excited.


----------



## EllasMummy

Diane- I've had it yesterday and this am x


----------



## Milliemoos

Congratulations to Vid and Ella'smummy!!   

Fingers crossed for you Pigsy  

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Samic1986

Hi everyone, I hope you don't mind me joining you. I had my second round of IUI on Wednesday so OTD is 19th Dec. here's praying for fab Xmas pressies for us all xx


----------



## may2

Hi lovelies,
I hope you don't mind me joining you.
2nd round of IVF.
Had EC on Monday and ET yesterday 6/12/12, 2 embies on board!
    praying all our desires come through!
May


----------



## may2

Amy, glad you are ok


----------



## solucky

hi ladies,had egg collection on wednesady.9 eggs collected,9 suitable for injection and 5 fertilized.if all 5 look good tomorrow they will want me to go to blast,but i pdn't want to.i want he best 2 transferring tomorrow,day 3.feel they are better off in me.hopefully won't have that dilemma...


----------



## louisenburton

Amy. Fingers crossed. 

Welcome To all the newbies xxx


----------



## sapphire75

Welcome to all the newbies on this thread - wishing you lots of luck for your 2ww!! 

*Vid123* - wonderful news! 

*Ellasmummy * - stick is looking good - wahooo!! 

*Pigsy* -fingers crossed for you sweetheart - we still have time! 

*Amy * - so glad you are ok and all the best for your scan for you next week! 

*Dina* - really lovely to hear the excitement in your words! 

Hello everyone else and hope you are ok xxx


----------



## EllasMummy

Amy- I'm relieved that everything looks as it should at the moment  x


----------



## Tabi

7dp3dt and BFN on FRER early this morning  

I know you will all say to be positive as it was too early but there is definitely nothing going on anywhere in me today!! My only BFP I had symptoms by now, but nada, nothing, zilch.

Good luck to all the newbies, and congratulations to today's BfPs 

Xx


----------



## Desperatetobeamummy

Ho I'm new to this and am on my 2ww wait which is coming to an end tomorrow morning I had to embryos put back in one grade A8 and one grade A7 which is good eggs I have had some bleeding since yesterday night light not heavy and only after I have wiped myself sorry for the detail is this a bad sign or has anyone else had this and tested positive and carried on to have a baby xx


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Tabi,

How you getting on Hun?  

Dec 11 still seems like a million miles away to me  

Dina x


----------



## louisenburton

Hi desperate. Think you'll find there's lots of people who have ha bleeding (some quite significantly) that have gone on to bfp's


----------



## Tabi

Hi Dina, thank you for asking after me. I am definitley now insane - how are you?! My BFN this morning didn't help, my own silly fault I suppose...

How are the symptoms going? You're right the 11th is a very long way away, although not to those lovely ladeez who have to wait even longer...

Off to a Girls Xmas dinner now, no booze obviously - lying about why I'm not drinking will be difficult.

Have a lovely weekend!  Xx


----------



## Tabi

Sorry Desperate, I meant to reply in my message just now. I've never had bleeding before this cycle, and this ones not over yet so can't really help directly. However I have read sooooo many stories where this has happened but led to a BFP so don't panic just yet lovely xx


----------



## Lottie123

Hi Ladies, 

I just came across this thread, hope you don't mind quickly posting.  Just so you ladies can stay postive..... I was on my 2ww and had a bleed Tuesday night, I was convince it was all over.  I've also had no symptons whatsoever but I tested today and got a BFP.  I wasn't expecting that I can tell you...

So please don't think a bleed means it is over.....  hang in there ladies


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Tabi,

Sorry to hear about the BFN but there are plenty of days still to go and results change in hours around here, so have faith.    I had heartburn for the first time in my life this morning........call it coincidence or call it a pregnancy symptom, i don't know.  Thankfully, it didn't last long.  My cramps have subsided and I'm no longer curled over double.  My stomach just feels so stretched tight and rock hard but other than that I'm feeling better than I have in days.

Ill take another test on Sunday and to be honest I'm dreading that despite my two positives it will be negative and another chem. pregnancy but surely not . Positive thoughts = positive test  

I see this this isn't your first rodeo and you've been through the mill several times. i was curious if you had any immune issues and whether you had done anything different this cycle?  

Positive thoughts and prayers for you too


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Another day down eh ladies......

*Boring bit first.......

Just a reminder of posting pics, as i said on Wednesday, can we be mindful to people on mobile devices and more importantly for ladies who havent had the results they were hoping for,

There are two options, either to use the gallery there is an album for medical pics or post a link to where the pic is stored eg photobucket or similar 
From here on in any pics run the risk of being edited/removed*

Moving Forward.......

Welcome to Ivfmama, Desperatetobeamummy and may2
Desperate, i had bleeding 2 days before otd day 12 past ec had a bfp and hes 4   for testing tomorrow

Amy, just wanted to say, its unlikely to be visible on a scan, i had a scan at 4+4 due to pains my ovarys were also enlarged (but its to be expected after stimulation) i had mild ohss

sending  all around

Donna


----------



## sapphire75

Just a quick one to say  for your OTD tomorrow *Desperatetobeamummy*! Thinking of you ....


----------



## EllasMummy

hi donna... can u put a link on here to the gallery your talking off i cant find it x obviously its aimed at me since im the only one posting pics lol x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ellas mummy - can't remember if I asked you this on other thread we both go on, did you get any blast frosties?

I didn't get any as my other 9 embryos give up so I'd have to start all over again if this doesn't work (praying it does) 

Xx 

You done any more tests ? lol I'll be the same x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Well that's another day done! Only 10 more to go  

I know I wont last until 18th December though.....    

Anyone have a spare sleeping pill? One that lasts for a week at a time? lol 

Night ladies. Good luck to anyone due to test x


----------



## billyjean

Hi lottie123


Congrats, your news certainly gives me hope, especially as I haven't  had any symptoms yet


----------



## Tabi

Hi Dina, I dont think you need to worry about the test  changing the wrong way hun - things are going well! Keep going with the positive thinking.

We have had the NK and Thrombophilia tests and I am on predisonlone steroids this time round. We were meant to do ImSI but DHs sample wasn't good enough sadly... Other than that we are doing the same as whey other cycle but this is the first time we were called back in at 3 days rather than 5 so it feels like the worst performance yet if you know what I mean?

Off to sleep, one day closer tomorrow!

Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## EllasMummy

Ivfmama- nope none of mine made it to blast
Just this little pudding that's making itself nice and comfy 

Oh about 5 lol  all positive x check out this link x

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images99151

/links


----------



## Martha Moo

EllasMummy said:


> hi donna... can u put a link on here to the gallery your talking off i cant find it x obviously its aimed at me since im the only one posting pics lol x


Hello

To clarify its aimed at the thread as a whole past and future, not one person specifically, i did post a link earlier in the week but for everyones information here is the link to the gallery that i wrote about http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/index.php?cat=3

You may also reach a wider audience too  as mostly this thread is read by ladies in the 2ww at the present time the gallery is viewed by members old and new

Sleep well
Donna


----------



## louisenburton

Good luck to anyone who's OTD is today. 

Tabi it's hard to be positive isn't it. The first week was all very exciting and every wee twinge convinced me something was happening. Second week not so good. Every pregnancy is different so try and keep chin up. Easier said than done I know. And if you are going crazy we'll tell you. But no one will understand more xxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Hi everyone

I haven't had much chance to post on here as yet. I had my ET 1st Dec in Czech Republic and since then have had a mad week. MIL is staying with us as it was DS Birthday on 6th, so she is another person to look after and feed, (not so much of a help tho  ). This first week has flown past because of everything though, which is great. We put the tree up on Monday, MIL came Tuesday. DS birthday Thursday, his treat (ice skating) on Friday and a Christmas fair today.

I am having a few of the symptoms that I experienced last time..... funny metal taste in my mouth, "stretchy" pains. My hair seems less greasy and not much came out when I washed it today, which could be the drugs?? Usually I have handfuls come out each wash. I have never been one for mass pg symptoms though. I try to console myself with this on each of my 2ww, but it never helps   
This is going to either work or not. In fact, has already or hasn't, especially as I had a day 6 blast transferred. I so very much want this to be a great early christmas pressie....but am having doubts. It is my last chance to achieve a pg, as we have no more frosties and can't afford any more tx. This IVF journey has been on going for us for 9 years on and off and this is the final hurdle. I will have to walk away after this either way it goes. It's time to move on and live my life without the obsession of becoming pg. If that is possible even??
God I hope this time it works out 

Hope to be able to get on here a bit this week and catch up with you all xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ummmmmmm I did a test   naughty naughty lol! 

I'm only 3dp5dt so god only knows what I was expecting too see, suppose I just wanted to test my trigger to see if it was gone. Which it was as my test was negative, I had my trigger 10 days ago (I had 10,000iu of gonasi trigger) so after 10 days that should be gone right?? Anyway negative today & now for the real testing! 

Hubbys going mad, but a gentle reminder of what I've had to endure soon shut him up!



Did I mention I bought the tests in town & did one in a public toilet, I didn't have a pee pot so I had to aim for the stick & hope for the best  

Obsessed.com!

Am I looking at a few more days for a positive to register with a 5 day blast?? I'm hoping a positive is what I get x


----------



## Ajax

Oh Ivfmamma- you are brave posting your sins!   I did One yesterday too (4dp5dt) which was exactly the same. Seriously, what was going on in my head! I immediately regretted what I did and spent all evening depressed at result and peed off with myself. Now the teeny bit of sanity that hasn't felt the building tells me this result means nothing but I can't stop picturing the huge fail!
I am tempted to try and find an anaesthetist who will give me that lovely sedation to last until test day!
Failing that, I might just keep trying to sleep !


Fingers crossed for all of us xxxx


----------



## mrscass

Hi everyone, feel like ive not posted for ages! 

Congrats to all the BFP!! 

Sorry to hear about the BFN :-( i wish you all the best for the future!

a little update from me... i had IUI on the 27th november so i think that makes me 11dpo/IUI .... so i tested on thursday morning with a clear blue plus and there was the FAINTIST second line, it was really really faint though hubby couldnt even see it until i held it up to the light. Then yesterday i did a clearblue digital which had the dreaded 'not pregnant' then today i did a cheapo test off the internet which was a definate negative :-( i had thought that the digital hadnt shown up because it might have needed a higher hgc level to detect something but the one i did today was a 20mIU one so its suppost to detect a really small amount.   

i keep trying to tell myself that theres still time to get a positive result again because my OTD isnt until the 13th but it just doesnt feel like its going to happen! i feel like im going to burst into tears every two seconds :-(

Has anyone ever had something like this happen before and still gone on to get a BFP... i just thought if it would be positive it would have showed up by now at 11dpo :-( 

Sorry for the big ME rant!!


----------



## crazyroychick

Hey ladies, laughing my head off at IVFMamma and Ajax thought it was just me who was nuts    xx

Mrscass, not sure about IUI as only had ICSI before but best of luck xx

Desperatetobeamummy, have you tested? Xx

Well I am still resisting the HPT's as I know it's way too early, may test on Tue tho at 8dp 3dt as this was when I got my positive on first cycle but don't know if I can face another negative so don't know whether to wait, oh decisions decisions xx


----------



## poppy2012

Hi Ladies, can i please join you?!

Been reading everyones stories and fingers crossed and hugs for all!

Had FET on tues 4th, OTD friday 14th. two snow babies on board, one top grade, one not but still hopeful. xx
this is our last attempt at FET, will be third transfer from this egg collection (I egg shared) and so hope I dont have to go through everything again. DH says I need to be positive which I am trying but as you all know thats impossible! 

good luck to all of you out there... xxxx


----------



## crazyroychick

Welcome Poppy, see we are in exact same situation, really    for your wee snowbabies xx


----------



## Alli 15

Donna can you update me bfn, af arrived yesterday.

Hi to everyone

Alli x


----------



## pinkpaula

Alli  So sorry   


Mrscass  I am really emotional this time, much more so than ever before. I spent the night after my transfer crying, (alone in my room in a foreign country!!), I cried buckets when I arrived back in the UK, and I seem to fly off the handle at the slightest thing. Either that or cry. Watched polar Express this afternoon with the kids and felt close to tears    No hope for me then, lol 



To all the POAS obsessives    been there, done that, even in a public loo!!! So don't feel so bad. It's just your way of trying to prepare yourself. We are so scared of admitting a positive sign in case it leads to heartbreak, easier to deal with a low and then get a massive surprise. that's my way of thinking about it anyway.


Apart from this god awful taste in my mouth I have no symptoms, not even sore (.)(.) so that is kind of telling me so far. I haven't bought a test yet, I know I would cave in almost instantly...... But I honestly believe that you don't get any earlier result from the expensive tests. Asda home brand about £3, showed up for me last cycle, 10dp5dt. 


Hope everyone has a fairly sane Saturday night xx


----------



## pigsy

Girls. Tomorrow is OTD for a few of us. Fingers, toes and everything in between crossed


----------



## vid123

Evening ladies 

I just wanted to say good luck to all of u who are testing this wknd im sending lots of    
And lots of sticky dust hope you are all keeping well and are relaxing  
Hope i get to see some bfps tmrw 

Best wishes to all you lovely brave ladies 
Vidxx


----------



## crazyroychick

Best of luck for tomorrow's testers xxx


----------



## louisenburton

Welcome to all newbies. 

Huge luck and bet wishes to everyone testing tomorrow


----------



## EllasMummy

well guys... tiny bit worried today is 10dp5dt been getting positive lines since wed and their getting stronger for sure. but today i have brown cm....  i was 6 hours late in taking my progestrione i just forgot like an idoit... im now petrfied ive done something  tomoro is OTD x

below is a link to my tests 'please look' xxx

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images99151

/links


----------



## tamla1

Hi everyone
Hope it's ok to join you....I had my ET on 5th Dec and my OTD is next Saturday, 15th.  I'm driving myself absolutely bonkers and it's only day 3!!

I've been having a lot of period-like cramps today so I've been really depressed this evening thinking AF is round the corner.  To make matters worse,
I have to start injecting Gestone tonight which I am NOT looking forward to!!

Sorry for the rant!!!  Good luck for everyone testing in the next few days.
xx


----------



## EllasMummy

welcome talma- xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Are we all watching the X Factor 

Welcome Tamla1 and Poppy2012

Alli15 so sorry to read your news   take good care of YOU

Desperatetobeamummy so sorry to read your news also

Sapphire75 and Ellasmummy  for OTD tomorrow 

Another day down ladies

Have a good evening 

Donna


----------



## louisenburton

Tamla hopefully it's just implantation pains. I'm sure you're reading far too much into every tiny twinge. Which is weird cause I've NEVER done that. The 2ww is tough but it goes by. Your amongst friends so feel free to use us. 

Ellasmummy I'm sure I read it's not a deal breaker if you miss a dose so sure it will be ok. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## poppy2012

well... at least in all the madness that seems to surround me at the moment... one sane thing has happened.. christopher maloney is out!!

that at least passed 2 hours of my 2ww!! xxxx

thanks for all the welcome wishes. love to all and gd luck for those testing tommorrow. xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi everyone, 

Just a quick one to wish those testing tomorrow good luck!


----------



## may2

Good luck to all those testing today
We are praying for lots of BFP   

May


----------



## pigsy

no surprises, but a big fat negative for me.
Good luck ladies


----------



## louisenburton

Oh pigsy


----------



## sapphire75

So it's a BFN for me this morning.  

Hoping so much Ellasmummy has good news today - good luck sweetheart!  

Thank you all SOOO much for your kind wishes and support - not sure if i could have got through this without you all. Lots of hugs  

Wishing for more BFP's on this thread! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ajax

Sapphire and pigsy- I am so sorry ladies. Nothing ever helps but please have a big   from me. Be kind to yourselves - your time will come xxxxx


----------



## EllasMummy

Pigsy- I'm so sorry sweetie x

Sapphire- hearbroken for you x 

Me well BFP  not much darker than Friday but a little bit asda is double darker than Wednesday's for sure 

Good luck everyone else testing today x


----------



## Tabi

Pigsy and sapphire I'm so sorry xxx

As expected a BFN this morning, it'd isn't til Tuesday but I'm 9dp3dt and been bleeding lightly since Thursday with no other symptoms so I know this is the end result unfortunately.

Wishing everyone yet to test the best Xmas presents ever!!

Tabi xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I've tested again tut tut!

Why do I do it? 

I'm only 4 days past 5 day transfer so obviously getting negatives but I'm a bit gutted to tell you the truth even though deep down I know its too early  

This 2 week wait is horrible xxxxx 

So sorry for all ladies testing negative   

Happy otd ellasmummy xx


----------



## kategoodwin

Hi ladies, can I join in....I'm 4dpt/2dt and I'm driving my self nuts!!!!!!!
I've had af feeling since the day after my transfer. I had it all day yesterday too & today my bad & legs are tight just like they are when af is coming. Am I too early for af anyway? 
I'm convinced its coming. I'm getting like butterflies in my groin too? 
My EC was fab, I felt a little sore after but nothing too bad. So I'm thinking it can't be anything to do with that? 
Oh Aldo my (.)(.) are tender, but again I get this every month & to be fair they are been tender since my last week of stims?
Stressful or what!!!!!! Xx


----------



## louisenburton

Sapphire. Huge hugs my lovely. 

Tabi. There's still time


----------



## crazyroychick

Sapphire and Pigsy, so very sorry for you both, lots of big    and all the best for the future xx

Tabi, there's still time, don't give up hope yet xx

Welcome Kategoodwin xx

How are all you other lovely ladies? Xx


----------



## louisenburton

Hi Kate. Hang in there sweets the 2 weeks shall pass  cx


----------



## louisenburton

Crazy sorry if I missed it. Did you say where in Scotland you were from


----------



## crazyroychick

A wee town called Carluke, about 12 miles from Glasgow xx


----------



## borderbound

Horray I can finally join!!

IUI Friday morning and Saturday afternoon. Taking Progesterone to up my lining as it was quite thin, I had a 19 just before HCG, it's my first and only ever follicle to get past ... drum roll please.. 12!

My 2WW ends on 22nd December...

Fingers crossed for everyone this month, A christmas positive would be lovely!


----------



## crazyroychick

Welcome borderbound, best of luck, hope 2ww doesn't drive you too crazy xx


----------



## borderbound

Thank you crazyroychick, 

I'm trying to decided whether to take a test everyday for now to see out my HCG results and then take test afterwards knowing it won't be the HCG trigger coming up - or to just wait 3 weeks to be exctra sure (my cycles are usually 35-40 days.... I think that may make my 2WW a 3WW? No idea!)

It's my first time ever getting to this stage, so just being here seems like a massive step forward. It all feels so surreal.

I have no idea when to even start testing properly,  people here seem to test from 9DPO, I'm too scared TBH, I think I might just wait for AF and if it doesn't come by Christmas I'll take a test... 

xx


----------



## crazyroychick

Not really sure about IUI as always had ICSI but trigger should be out your system in roughly 10 days or so, you could try testing in about 2 weeks as trigger will defo be gone by then!

You will be insane and googling everything in about 48hrs time anyway and analysing every wee twinge, welcome to the craziness of the 2ww xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Worried.... Beautiful darker line this lunch  but when I check cervix theirs pink/red discharge ;( no brown.... Nothing is flowing out at all or even thier on wiping just I checked cervix position and it's thier ;( x


----------



## Wishingforbump

Please can I join u guys!!!! Had my ET today, two slow growing 3day embies (only 4 cells each) xx


----------



## borderbound

Am totally confused, 

I bought a round of pregnancy tests to work out when HCG trigger shot will go out, but when I did the test - it's come up as negative :S Aren't I supposed to be positive after an HCG trigger?


 Why can't things just make sense.


----------



## crazyroychick

Welcome wishingforabump, have replied to you on oct/ nov thread xx

Borderbound, nothing about this is straightforward or makes sense xx


----------



## may2

Sapphire and pigsy- I am so sorry ladies.   

Congrats on all the BFP!

wishingforabump  and borderbound -welcome to the crazy 2ww

Afm- 3 days post transfer and I am going  
May


----------



## louisenburton

Welcome to all the newbies. 

Ellasmummy are you on pessaries?


----------



## EllasMummy

Louiseburton- yes I'm on 2 a day x


----------



## louisenburton

Rectal?


----------



## EllasMummy

yup x


----------



## Dinapantz

Soo sorry Pigsy and Sapphire and anyone else with BFN's.  My thoughts are sincerely with you and I know how incredibly disappointing it is and there are no words of comfort  

I've had a horrendous couple of days and felt very rough.  Haven't had much energy for FF or email.  I took a third test today a digital one this time and it said 'Pregnant (2-3 weeks), which in theory should only say 1-2 weeks but I'm not complaining.  Hoping that it means my HcG levels are strong.  Can't wait for my 2nd Intralipids appt. this Thur and never thought I would be saying that!  Just wish my hubbie was here to share in my joy and give me a big, fat hug


----------



## Dinapantz

Huge congrats EllasMummy.  You go girl x


----------



## louisenburton

Ellasmummy - maybe its just the progesterone coming out. 

Isn't it weird that we all have such different treatment


----------



## EllasMummy

I'm confused Im pink/red vaginally? Not rectum x


----------



## louisenburton

I wondered if the progesterone still came out


----------



## EllasMummy

Don't understand what you been the progestrone is done rectal it comes out hours later as a white liquid.... The blood loss vaginally xxx am I missing something xx

Donna- can u update me on the list x


----------



## pigsy

Sapphire - sending you big hugs  

Ellasmummy congrats on your good news.  

Dinapantz so sorry to hear you are poorly.  Make sure you put those feet up.

Will keep popping in for next couple of days but for everyone else, i really hope that your dreams come true.  I won't be back on the 2WW until springtime

Take care girls 

x


----------



## pinkpaula

Pigsy  so sorry    Its good to hear you aren't giving up,  I hope with all my heart next time you get there xxxx


Sapphire    for you too 


  to all the newbies joining. 
Massive congrats to the BFP's   


I just can't keep up with the thread this time, super busy!! 


My little DS is very poorly so have been  busy with him all weeeknd. It's my test day on Thursday, I can't believe how fast it's coming this time. Bit scary. Might want to stay PUPO for a much longer time.!!!  Have been having a few headaches and (.)(.) feel tender today...good signs


----------



## stillwaiting081

Hello Ladies,
How are you all? Could I be please added to the list? My FET was done on 4th dec and my OTD is on 12-12-2012.
Congrats to all who got BFP's 
Hugs to all BFN's 
& good luck to all who are testing today...   

Thanks!


----------



## Bettyboodevon

Morning lovely ladies

Sapphire & Pigsy, I'm so sorry for your news, nothing can make you feel better I know but sending  

Ellasmummy - How exciting! Hoping and praying for everything to continue going well for you!

I'm still so up and down, my OTD is Friday, but with my 28 day cycle AF could arrive today, so terrified! Does anyone know how likely it is to get a BFP after IVF if AF doesn't arrive on time? I'm driving myself nuts here...I would have usually tested days ago, but know that I can't as I did my last HCG shot a week ago on saturday, and it will probably still show up on a test.

Keep strong girls.


----------



## kategoodwin

Bettyboodevon- how are you working out your 28day cycle? I wondered the same? I'm bang on every month so I should be on today. But I thought due to all the treatment our dates would change? I'm also driving myself nuts!!!! Xx


----------



## bella2

Hi everyone

I've been watching from afar so I have been with u all but havnt felt strong enough emotionally to post. 
Everytime I read bad news my heart just completely collapsed with disappointment for you lovely ladies coming through this crazy procedure. 
So so so terribly sorry to everyone 

On the other hand when I read about great news my heart genuinely felt deletion sly happy for those typing somewhere out there!! I could imagine the big Cheshire Cat smiles, gloating on sir feeling. 
Big congratulations to you and look after yourselves. 

AFM - I feel I'm coming to the end if the road. I'm expecting this story to end very soon ;(
My OTD is Friday which I know is 4 poas away but I have been testing, needless to say all negative. This along with absolutely no symptoms I've spent Saturday and Sunday in floods of tears preparing for the inevitable. 

My day 11dp3dt is tomorro and I always tested on this day and received my BFP on this date previously. 

I suspect AF is due today or tomorrow. I wonder If any of you ladies could tell me how to work out when AF is actually due.  Is it 12-14 days after ovitrell injection?

Hope everybody keeping their dreams alive

Big hugs
By the way to make matters just worse hubby is away for a week now. 
Bells


----------



## bella2

I've just realised this stupid iPhone is spelling my words for me and their is a paragraph that read complete gobbledigook!!
Sorry


----------



## tamla1

My OTD day is this Saturday (15th) but obviously I couldn't help myself and did a test this morning.  Of course it was negative, but I've read so many stories of ladies
who's test was positive 5 days after transfer, so now I've convinced myself I'm not pregnant!!!


----------



## hiltra

Hi ladies

I know exactly what you're going through.
I am on day 9 of the 2ww - test date is Thurday (13th).
I am so tempted to do an earlier pregnancy test but can't bring myself to buy one!
Is day 9 too early to tell or should I bite the bullet.

Suggestions are welcome please!!

Thanks
T


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Just a quick post to say welcome to the ladies who have joined the thread the last day or so

 to those with OTD today

 to Ellasmummy and any other BFP from yesterday

 to those with BFN

I will be back in a wee while to update the list from over the weekend

Donna


----------



## pinkpaula

Hiltra  I know it is soooo hard but I would wait as long as you possibly can. Then it's more likely to be an accurate result and you wont spend the next few days second guessing it. Testing too early doesn't help you in the end. I tested 5 days early last cycle but I have had day 5 blasts transferred, so I am ahead at the start. It did show up +tive which I wasn't expecting though.....


I am getting pains today, not AF type but bit more sharp...... is this ok do you think?? Dont normally get anything like this. Have been carrying DS a bit as he is very poorly, and he isn't a small lad, bless him, but needs must I'm afraid!!!


----------



## billyjean

Hi everyone


Hi Tamia and Hiltra- I know exactly how you feel, I am constantly thinking of testing, but have been holding out. 


Anyone know when i can test? My clinic said that I can test on the 14th ( OTD is the 15th), however I've noticed some people are testing earlier than me, yet had their ET same day. I had 3 x 5 day blasts transferred on 3rd Dec.


I'm wary of testing early like you did Bella, because I went through the same thing on my last bout of ivf.


I'm also worried as tomorrow would be day 8, and when I tested on day 8 the last time, I got a BFP, which then became a BFN two days later.


I,ve more or less answered my own question haven't I ?, So think I should leave testing until Friday.


----------



## billyjean

Hi Pink Paula  


I think we were writing at the same time, so didn't see your post. About your pains, please try not to carry or lift your little one if you can help it, this is the most crucial time, the 2ww.


However, the pains might still be normal, you just don't want to take any risks. I'm also getting lots of twinges, and tugging pains, so am taking it easy, and lying down every so often where I can


----------



## solucky

hi,i'm now oficially PUPO!!!

2 top quality blastocysts on board,i think they are 4aa and 4ab?

OTD 22/12/12

eek!!

will read through last few pages to familiarise myself


----------



## buzzbee

Hi Everyone,
I too have been watching from afar since having 2 Blasts transferred : OTD is 12/12.  My clinic do a blood test on OTD  and you can do a POAS  aswell if you like. Well the thing is is I am just way too scared to POAS on OTD - never mind testing early !    : either way I'd want the blood test results and don't fancy the drive if i'd got a    from a POAS.  I'm trying to be positive     
Congrats to all the BFP's.  
    to all the BFN's and    to all those on the dreaded 2WW.       
Buzzbee


----------



## crazyroychick

Hello ladies, how are we all coping with the 2ww wait then?

I am officially bonkers, had really sharp pain on my left side all night on sat then just generalised pain all day yesterday not like cramp just odd pain was so convinced it was all over and kept knicker watching expecting to see blood!

8 days til OTD (they are making us wait 3 days longer than usual) was going to test tomorrow when I will be 8 dp 3dt as got my positive on that day before but have decided not to as I am enjoying being in the bubble and really don't think I could cope with seeing a negative as was totally crushed on my last 2 cycles!  Going to try my best and hold off til OTD.

Good luck to tomorrow's testers xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Well been testing since Saturday (3dp5dt) 

Yes I know how ridiculous that sounds  

Using cheap pound shop tests all which were bfn, so today on 5dp5dt I decided to upgrade to first response. 

Didn't use first morning urine though, it was second morning urine actually lol it was a bit hmm is there a line isnt there? So I waited 30 minutes till I needed another wee then I did another test!

there was the most ridiculously stupidity faintest line! Literally only visible to a magnifying glass lol, it's like when u hold it up to the light & you can just about make out the shadow of the line. 

Hubby strolled in from work & see it straight away.....

So I did another this afternoon, (5 hours after this mornings test you know the test that I think has a little line) & this afternoons has no line whatsoever? 

I knew testing early would do this to me.

Now to test tomorrow morning first thing! 

What do you all make of the above? 

Thanks x *p.s I know it's too early I'm an idiot for testing this early) xx


----------



## bella2

Hi ivf mamma
Yes it is early to test but it has been known to get a faint line on this day. 
It's sounding promising to me 
Make sure u save some first thing urine to double check twice tomorrow if u like. 

Woohoo. Here's hoping u r the start of a line if good luck on here. 
Fingers crossed for u
Xx


----------



## Dinapantz

You're not an idiot IVf Mama and perfectly normal. I think it sounds v. Positive  

My OTD is tomorrow and this will be my 4th test since 6DP5DT and they have all been very strong and my digital test even said 2-3 weeks, so feeling very confident.


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Donna Marie,

Please wait for my OTD tomorrow, which will be very early and I'm certain will be positive.  I can't wait to see my 'Pom Pom' smiley.  

Anyone feeling massive already after 4 weeks?  My stomach from just under my bra to my bikini line looks like I'm 4 months pregnant already and I can barely bend over at times. You would think that Im About to drop! It's all the progesterone and making room for a new, wee life I guess.  Let hope its all good ready for my first scan 

Good luck Tabi


----------



## EllasMummy

Well still bleeding been to a & e and what a bunch of
Idiots.... Just reinforced why I'm going private... Booked my first midwife appointment she's out Friday  clinic Arnt too worried as I'm not flooded or in pain. I got my bloods done and they were 79 but I reckon I implanted wed so I think 79 is a good number given that it doubles every 2-3 days  so  just keeping everything crosses my little bean in growing away  on the plus side I d been so of colour today thrown up quite a few times which as yuk as it is it's a great sign  x staying positive


----------



## louisenburton

Ellasmummy sorry to hear about your experience. We're not all bad. Come to Basingstoke, we'll look after you xxx


----------



## EllasMummy

wish I was nearly.... It was like bcos I've paid private I can't possible want anything from them ;(
Booked in EPU on wed morning 10am x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

I have updated the list on the front page 

Welcome to all our newbies wow theres been a fair few over the last few days  to you all

Dinapantz  for tomorrows OTD hun

 all around

Donna


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ummmmm I tested again this afternoon & my test was negative even though I got a faint faint line this morning!!

I had to go to work really depressed but kept thinking hold your wee in for 4 hours & don't drink anything to make your wee concentrated & test when your home so hcg has time to build up a bit.

I come home tested & omg my line is back & darker than this morning!!!!!!!

Still faint but you dont have to squint so much to see it now.

I am only 5dp5dt otd isn't until 18th December!

Lines please please please keep getting darker & grow grow grow baby (babies) 

I darent even believe this could be it?

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## vid123

Oh ivfmamma i do hope yr line gets darker and you get that all important result your wishing for  
Lots of  
Good luck vid x


----------



## EllasMummy

IVFMAMA- OMGGGGGG YAY GET A PIC UP  X


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ellas mummy I don't know how to add pic? I'm on my phone? 

Or I could go on my ipad if easier but how do I do it hun xx thanks x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Sorry the pics on my phone not my ipad so I'll have to use my moby to do it Xxx


----------



## Tabi

OTD today and a BFN 

Good luck to all yet to test, congratulations on all BfP's and massive hugs to all the BFN's - I still hope to join you 1 day! Although I need some time off it all now, probably drinking wine...

Tabi xx


----------



## billyjean

Well, after all my good intentions, I couldn't wait it out and tested BFN this morning. It is 8dpt 5day blasts. Will now test every day until OTD on 15th.


Really disappointed, and keep looking at pee stick to see if any faint lines


----------



## billyjean

Hi Tabi


Sorry about your results, think I will join you too, after all this on the wine front


----------



## tamla1

Looks like its a bad day for testing  
I'm now 6dp5dt and tested this morning.  Probably the most conclusive BFN I've ever seen!!  What with that and the cramps I've had on and off since Saturday, I think I can
safely say it's defiantly a BFN, although my OTD isn't until 15th.  And to top it off, my DH has gone to L.A for work this morning.  Oh well, at least I have 9 frosties to use next time.


----------



## bella2

Hi everyone. 
Good luck for all the future poas peeps out there. 
Hugs for bfn peeps
I'm officially added to the bfn crew. AF arrived this morning as I expected. 
Totally gutted doesn't even compare

Signing off
Bella


----------



## Bettyboodevon

Bella I'm so sorry, I totally feel your pain. AF arrived for me this morning and has officially ended my 10 year journey of trying to have a family, I am so blessed with one 7 year old son, but it seems a sibling is not to be. This was our last hope as both my tubes are messed up, and we have no money to do this again.

Devastated is an understatement.

Goodbye lovely ladies, wishing you all the best on this rollercoaster of a journey.


----------



## Dinapantz

Welcome to the club So Lucky and good luck with your test tomorrow Buzzbee and all the other testers 

My OTD today and another test (4th one and a cheapie clinic test) proves that its official we are pregnant.  Thank The Lord    I could not have asked for a better Xmas present  

I hope everyone is doing okay.  Big hugs to you all.  I'm sooooo excited


----------



## Dinapantz

Soooo sorry Tabi  

BillyJean its not over yet.  These tests change within hours let alone days, so stay positive


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Tamla,

You still have plenty of time yet and the results change so quickly.  Stay positive


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Hiltra,

My OTD was today and we're pregnant and I've tested 4 times since 6DP5DT.  I tested early because I felt sooooo different this time around and confident and I thought if I can have the joy of an early positive test that would keep me going until my OTD but equally if it was negative there was still plenty of time for that to change but at least i would be gearing myself up for it.  You're almost there now, so I might be inclined to wait.  It really depends on how strong you are and whether you can handle a negative test so close to your OTD but at the same time these results change in minutes/hours, so all wouldn't be lost.  It's not over remember until AF sings!  

Good luck my friend


----------



## Dinapantz

StillWaiting: how are you doing Hun? 

 with your OTD tomorrow..


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ok so I tested at 10pm last night & got faint positives, tested this morning with first morning urine & still a faint positives on the tests but lighter than last night      

BIT CONFUSED! 


Xxxxxxxx


----------



## stillwaiting081

Dinapantz-nice to hear from you 

I am fine,thanks! But feeling scared every moment for tomorrow's result! Fingers crossed! Hope 12-12-12 becomes lucky for us this time.Keep me in your prayers.

So what's going on with you? Which stage are you in?

Ivfmamma-when is your OTD? Good luck for you...just keep praying   !

Thank you ladies.


----------



## crazyroychick

Tamla, Bella and Bettyboo so very sorry for you    

Dinapantz as expected massive congrats and best of luck for next 8 months xx

IVFmamma sounds positive to me, you are only 11dpo so it will be faint xx

I could officially test today but don't want to know yet xx


----------



## Dinapantz

Thank you CrazyRoy  . Ill be thinking of you x


----------



## Dinapantz

Bella and Betty, I'm soooo very heartbroken for you.  No words of comfort I know


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Still Waiting,

OTD today and another  . Waiting on confirmation from clinic for our first scan on either Dec 27 or Jan 2 or 3.  Hubbie in India on business......wish he could be her to share my joy   But otherwise I'm over the moon


----------



## Dinapantz

Donna Marie,

. Let me see that cheerleader


----------



## irishflower

I don't really post on here but do keep an eye on it as I'm currently on my 2ww too. Just wanted to say how sorry I am for those with bad news today, especially those for whom it's the end of this heartbreaking journey.

Wishing you all strength x


----------



## crazyroychick

Irishflower, when's your OTD then? Mine is 18th, had 3dt on 3rd dec     like mad as we are out of sperm now so last chance for biological child for us xx


----------



## billyjean

Congrats Dina      


Thank you for your kind words? Sorry Betty, Bella and Tamia. Although Tamia, like myself we've still got a few days to go till OTD. You never know?   


Ivf mama- it all looks good for you. Don't forget different test sticks can show up lighter or darker than each other. Also the concentration of Hcg in the wee can change. The main thing is that you've got a BFP  



Thank you Irishflower, as it is definitely the end of the road for us now. Have one lovely daughter through this, so I am really thankful for getting this at least once.


----------



## hiltra

Tamla, Bella and Bettyboo - sending you big hugs... sorry for your news  

Dinapantz - congratulations! That is fantastic news! You must be over the moon!

IVFmamma sounds good - sending you lots of good luck!!

I was on day 9 of the 2ww yesterday and I crumbled.
I asked our surrogate (my sister in law) to do a pregnancy test (clear blue digital)
It came back as pregnanat, 1-2 weeks!
We are so happy but keeping a clear head until proper test date on Thursday (blood test)

xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ladies, I'm in hospital, ill thoroughly explain later but think maybe I have ohss  

My beta has been done & its 11 (6dp5dt) 

I'm technically pregnant, but very cautious, I have been cramping & my blood pressures up a bit & I'm dizzy & abdomen is huge. 
I just pray my angel sticks xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hiltra your story just made tears stream down my face. 

What an absoloute amazing thing your sis in law is doing, I hope that bfp sticks. Best of luck to you   xxx


----------



## crazyroychick

Hiltra, amazing, massive congtrats xx

IVFmamma, are you ok? Congrats on BFP xx


----------



## Tip1

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me posting, I am new to all this & currently on my 2ww of my first ICSI cycle. My OTD is on the 13th. I did a test this morning and had a very faint positive line. I pray this to be good news. 


Anyways I hope you don't mind me posting and wish you all, the bestest of luck 

Tip1
x


----------



## Dinapantz

Congratulations in your early PT, Tip and welcome to the mad house


----------



## Dinapantz

OMG.  Wishing you a very speedy recovery IVF Mama.  I pray you'll be ok


----------



## pinkpaula

Hiltra  Amazing news    so pleased xx


IVFMamma  You are at least in the right place to be cared for properly. Congrats on the BFP   


I have had shopping delivered, and with it, POAS..... and my first thought... "Oooh I wonder if it would show up if I did a quick test!"      I have resisted....only a few hours now until tomorrow am   


It is the end of the road for us too now, so desperately    this time my frostie snuggles in for the long term


----------



## EllasMummy

Ivfmama-keep us posted hope your ok x

Tracy-that's lovely news x


----------



## Tip1

Thanks Dinapantz, with an eventful cycle I thought it about time I joined onto a thread rather than just reading posts and googling!

I am currently trying to get myself upto date on everyones progress. But massive congrats to all the BFP's

x


----------



## louisenburton

Goodness I've missed a lot. 

Congrats on bfp's

To all those with definite bfn's I'm truly sorry. My heart breaks for you all though I'm sure words do t mean much just now

For all others hang in there. Fingers crossed thugs change and I know they do


----------



## Milliemoos

Can't keep up with this thread at the mo so just a quickie.

Congrats to all the bfps and welcome to the new ladies x

Sorry to read quite a few bfns today  

Ivfmamma- hope you are ok?

Good luck to those testing tomorrow x 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Just catching up.......

So sorry to read of the sad BFNs today     take good care ladies

IVFMama i hope that you are doing okish, you are in the right place sweetheart   

Dinapantz  you now have your  on the list 

Stillwaiting our only OTD tester tomorrow    

Sending  all around

Donna


----------



## EllasMummy

Well im going to bed with a million and one things in my head. I'm now needing to wear a pad I'm now having what I would call a period. Absolutely devastated. Feeling lost sad and loaning I don't understand why these tests are playing tricks on me  today my first response test, the test line came up dark right away before it even got to control line and is darker than control line. Also a lot darker than yesterday. Another beta being done at 10am. Had to go and but more pessaries £86 for 90 which I now just think was a waste.... I just feel like I have no hope ;( x


----------



## louisenburton

Oh Ellasmummy. When do you plan to do another test ? Huge hugs


----------



## Ajax

Ellasmummy- keeping everything crossed for you darling.   and   to you. 


Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ajax

Morning lovelies

Am ever so confused. My OTD is tomorrow but I cracked and tested early yesterday with a Tesco pregnancy test. Just as I thought it was a pure negative I spotted a pretty faint 2nd line and presumed as I'd tested early it would get darker today. Well it didn't. It's exactly the same. After 10 minutes today's does look slightly clearer but no way in your face. I'd normally be happier but last night I started spotting brown which turns to light pink and then returned to brown and this morning, touch wood, it's gone so far. Talk about playing with your head. DH was straight online and said it sounded like implantation. I've never had this previously, but isn't 8Dp5dt a little late for that?

Any thoughts on all of this greatly appreciated. 

Love to all

A xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Sorry to hear that Ella'smummy - I hope your beta results give you a good figure  

Ajax - have read that plenty of women spot around the time of their period, I hope this is the case for you


----------



## hiltra

IVFmamma - Hope you're OK and being well looked after

EllasMummy - Sending you lots of luck xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Well I think I have a bfn 

Yesterday my beta was 11 & I'd been getting very very faint positives, I come out of hospital & the dr rung me at teatime & said my beta was only 11 bcos of the remains of my trigger. (Yesterday's beta of 11 was taken at 13 days past trigger) 

So this morning I've tested with 2 hpt (first response - negative & a superdrug sensitive with the faintest of faint line)

Were as every other day I've had very faint positives on first response, so I think yes it was the trigger, 

Oh well  

I won't test again now until Saturday morning. 

I'm seriously gutted! 

I've been pregnant with 2 ectopics naturally & thought ivf would be a breeze for us. 

How very wrong.

So sorry to everyone else with bfn xx


----------



## pinkpaula

I have tested BFN this morning too    Gutted..... This is the end of a very long journey for us. Somehow need to find a way to move on from all this.......


Good luck to everyone else with tests still to come


----------



## Ajax

Ivfmamma and Pink -   to you both. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## hiltra

IVFmamma & PinkPaula - So sorry to hear your news...
It must be so difficult to get your head around and stay strong.

Sending you lots of HUGS xxxxxxx


----------



## RuthB

sorry for pinkpaula and Ivfmamma. Ellasmummy - will be keeping fingers crossed.  Ajax I have read so much about implantation bleeding and it should come just about the time of your AF, unfortuantely for me every time it has just been AF.  If youve had some faint positives there is still hope.

afm I still have 7 days to go and its just torture, I'm trying very hard not to symptom spot but now every time I go to the loo I'm nervous that AF will have arrived! I'm very busy at work but everyone who knows about our treatment keeps asking me how i'm feeling and its adding more pressure - lesson for next time me thinks.


----------



## louisenburton

Ladies am so sorry to hear your news. Hang in there

RuthB I've had my official OTD and I'm day 37 and still expecting Af


----------



## EllasMummy

Well guys I'm sat in EPU pretty sure I passed little one this morning ;( x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Will EPU be able to tell still being so early? X


----------



## EllasMummy

I have what I passed ;(


----------



## sapphire75

Hi ladies

Just checked this thread after a long time. So sorry for all the BFN's this week. Having experienced it myself this week...my heart goes out to you and hope you can take some time out to just be kind to yourself ladies. Lots and LOTS of hugs. 

*Ellasmummy....* oh my gosh....im absolutely devastated to hear you are in EPU.  I can't believe it and wish i could give you a big hug right now...
Wishing you the strength to get through today and take care of yourself sweetheart.

Good luck for everyone else on the 2ww and wiht OTD's coming up! Im rooting for you all!! 

Sapphire xxx


----------



## billyjean

Sorry to hear this Ellasmummy, you need lots of cuddles and hugs right now  
Sorry Ivf mama and Pink Paula, sending you hugs  
Me, I haven't tested today as need to get pee sticks. Also bringing urine sample to Hosp to test. Forgot this morning, so will do it tomorrow. Tried to get blood test, but they will only test urine in first instance.
Still feel that it hasn't worked since yesterday's BFN, not really having the symptoms should be having. Feel too well.


----------



## louisenburton

Oh Ellasmummy


----------



## Milliemoos

Oh no Ella'smummy - I am so sorry to hear that


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ellas mummy any news? Xxxx


----------



## EllasMummy

Wish I could give you better news.... But it looks like its all over for us. Lining almost gone. Nurses checked what has come away and said it was pregnancys products. Bleeding is heavier now to and lots of crampy pains... Bloods have been done and they are ringing with results by 2 if I've not hurd by 6 I've to call them. I knew in my heart that all this bleeding was just not right....

~Heartbroken doesn't even come close~

x


----------



## vid123

Ellasmummy so sorry to hear your sad news
please take care of yourself, you are in my thoughts  
vid123 xx


----------



## EllasMummy

I keep reading the posts and thinking really has this actually happened ;(


----------



## hiltra

So sorry EllasMummy.... My thoughts are with you xxxxxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I'm so sorry love. X


----------



## helsbels40

Sorry ellasmummy.Xx


----------



## irishflower

So sorry to hear your news EllasMummy   xx


----------



## louisenburton

Ellasmummy. Give your kids an extra big hug when you get home and be good to yourself. We're all thinking about you


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ellas mummy thats awful I'm not even going to say anymore as you don't wanna hear anything from anyone, I know.   xxxx 





Ladies I've had a bit of red blood, like 2 hours ago when i wiped, it was red not brown... not loads just a wipe of it on some tissue, I've had period pains for days now?

I'm 7dp5dt if that helps? I'm on gestone injections in the bum cheek (progesterone) not sure if your periods supposed to come this eearly? Help   xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Thinking of you Ella'smummy  





Ivfmamma - could be implantation blood at this stage. Although no blood/spotting I have had cramps on and off during 2ww and still getting them now x


----------



## crazyroychick

Oh my IVFmamma, pinkpaula and Ella'smummy so gutted for you all, lots of     at this terribly sad time xx


----------



## Dinapantz

EllasMummy: I am soooo heartbroken for you.  You're in my thoughts and I'm soooo very sorry  . If you want to email me anytime you have my address Hun. Xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Such a sad day on the thread 

I just wanted to hop on and send a group    

and to say 

 to MrsCass, Ajax, PinkPaula, Hiltra and Tip1 for OTD tomorrow 

 to those ladies patiently waiting!

Donna


----------



## louisenburton

Good luck today ladies - let us know xxxxx


----------



## tamla1

Hi everyone
My test day is in 2 days (saturday).  I just did a Clearblue digital test (which I know I shouldn't have!!) and it came up as 1-2 weeks pregnant.  Before I get excited, I just wanted to check
if all the trigger injection hormone would be out of my system after 13 days.

Thanks!


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Tamla,

BF congratulations, I would say.  I'm pretty sure it's not the trigger shot.  Check out my test dates in my signature block.  Sooooo excited for you.


----------



## sapphire75

Tamla - huge congrats on your BFP! Doesnt sound like the trigger 

All the best for everyone else testing this week! 
*
Ellasmummy * - still thinking about you and hoping you are ok. Please do PM me if you need to talk or anything. Sending you lots of love and hugs. Take care sweetie xxx 

Hope all the ladies who have had BFP's are all doing well and looking forward to your next scan. You all provide so much hope and positive vibes for us all. Lots of love 

Sapphire xxx


----------



## Ajax

Ellasmummy - my heart is aching for you. Sending you much love and strength to help you through this difficult time  

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ajax

Tamla- many congratulations!!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ladies I have had another faint faint positive today 15 days after trigger..... surely this is no longer false hcg?? It's a very sensitive hpt (12.5iu ml test) 

I had a bleed yesterday at 11.30am, then again at 5pm, then again at 8pm, all small bleeds (like a wipe of blood on tissue) fresh red blood not brown.

I've had stomach cramps on & off for days.

I'm today 8dp5dt


----------



## Ajax

Ladies

I am ever so grateful and honoured to be able to tell you that it looks like we have a BFP too. I am very much in shock even after lining up all 7 tests. The lines are not "in your face" (same colour as test line) but they are there and can be see by the naked eye without squinting! Just hoping and praying they will get stronger although I am comparing the results to those seen with a twin pregnancy so maybe they are just normal?!

Sending love and luck to everyone on here

A xxxxxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Please note the faint faint positive took a while to come up, approx 20-30 mins but on the hpt leaflet it states any result within 30 minutes is readable. 

xx


----------



## Tip1

Wow, massive congratulations to all the BFP's today! I too am happy to announce a BFP!
Sending sticky vibes to all you lovely ladies. 

Ivfmamma - I'd say it is still early days, i was getting BFN up until 10dp5dt. Fingers crossed whta you had was an implantaion bleed   for you 

xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ermmm I've just done another test on another brand & it's clearer positive came up within 5 minutes ish.


----------



## Tip1

Ivfmamma


----------



## crazyroychick

Massive congrats to all you BFP's, caved and did a test this am at 10dp 3dt and BFN absolutely gutted as this is the end of the road for us xx


----------



## Tip1

crazyroychick you still have 5 days before your OTD, there is still hope.


----------



## louisenburton

Congratulations to all the BFP's - its nice to have a bit of positive news after a sad few days 

Crazyroy - whilst it may mean a BFN, there is still time - i didnt get a BFP till 2 days before my OTD and i was a day 2 transfer. You knew it was early when you tested so did i and i got negative. I was devestated. I knew it was early but one of the other girls on same OTD as me had had a positive and i thought so would i... hang in there lovely xxx


----------



## Dinapantz

TIP1 and IVF Mama.  Awesome news.

CrazyRoyChick: Plenty of time yet, so don't be too disheartened.  These results change in a heartbeat.


----------



## BabyHope2012

Big congrats to all the BFPs...I have been reading all your journeys the last few weeks and it breaks my heart to see some of the BFNs. I am thinking of you all. 

As for me my OTD is tomorrow but I tested early yesterday evening as I had a small amount of brown blood when I wiped, and I got a very clear BFP!  I tested again this morning and its still showing a strong 2nd line. It all feels so surreal. 

Good luck to all of those testing xx


----------



## Dinapantz

Baby Hope.  Soooo pleased for ya x


----------



## louisenburton

amy and babyhopes - fantastic news for both of you xxx


----------



## borderbound

Babyhopes - Wow that must have been a happy surprise!

I'm now 6dpo which is the bit that surprises me more than anything - this week has gone by so fast...

I had a weird moment last night where I went to bed and woke up feeling strange.. I woke up my partner and said "I think I"m pregnant" - they got excited but then we realised it was such a silly thing to say. I've also had moments where I'm so certain that it hasn't worked that I'm finding myself looking at scan dates for next cycle of Clomid...

I am tired, I am peeing a lot, I am starving, but I know that's all the progesterone cream, which is annoying really, but what to do. 

I'm counting down the days (9 left)

Good luck to all ! xxx


----------



## EllasMummy

Well im stuck in limbo big time. 

1st bloods - 79.9 2.30pm mon
2nd bloods- 149.7 10.30am tues

Still bleeding with 50p size pieces of membrane type bits coming away with blood vessels through it... Clots and dark red and bright red blood.

Hospital have been a nightmare...I spent all day sat waiting in a call that didn't come first I would get call by 2pm then by 6pm then by 9pm bloody nothing I was fuming. I took what came away yesterday to EPU with me midwife said it was 'PREGNANCY PRODUCTS' but I called hospital this morning furious about being left over night and the doctor didn't even know about what I had showed midwife. 

So he said he is happy that I'm pregnant at the moment did I have any concern I then went to tell him about the bleeding and all the stuff coming away and said 'oh we'll that changes things' no **** Sherlock. So I'm back for yet another blood test tomoro. It's my 4 year old disabled daughters Christmas play so I'm not going till after that and he can just lump it. After what I've put up with. 

Called ivf clinic and felt abit like bcos they've had my money I don't really matter. Just rest I was told. X

God when will this end ;(


----------



## louisenburton

ellasmummy - how frustraiting for you... which clinic were you at ? I think thats a terrible attitude... 

as i said come to Basingstoke - we'll look after you xxx


----------



## BabyHope2012

Thanks girls 
Amy all looks good!
Border it is so difficult dealing with the high and low moments. I still have them even now....just hope that my little bean sticks! Positive think is the only way to try and get through the days till the OTD. Wishing you all the best 
ellasmummy Im so sorry to see you are still going through this. Its appalling the way the hospital and clinic staff are treating you. Take care.


----------



## pinkpaula

Ellasmummy  Just wanted to send you a huge    Sometimes these hospitals and docs can be so very insensitive, especially when we haven't had treatment with them, I get it a lot. Your numbers look good for Mon/Tues though. Praying that at least you get some respect and dignity with all you have to deal with, and of course,    for good news   


Good luck to everyone else still waiting and hoping   


  to those like me, who haven't had their turn this cycle


----------



## crazyroychick

Ellasmummy just wanted to share my story, when my heavy bleeding stared my hcg trebled and took a week before it started to fall, initially I was told as hcg climbing all was ok but I just thought how can it be when bleeding like a period, after 2 days I went to A&E and they wouldn't even do bloods as they explained that hcg can still rise initially before it drops and they said best to wait a week between bloods as it would give them a clearer picture, I don't understand why nurse told you that you had passed pregnancy products as you were same stage as me and sac not even visible at that point, I just bled with clots as a normal period.  I felt like you, really confused and wanted a straight answer but problem with being so early in pregnancy they just don't know and are unable to scan as nothing visible, I hope that you are able to get a definite answer soon xx


----------



## Dippers

Hi all. 

My partner and I are just back from Brno where we had ET on Monday. Our test date is 22nd December. Nervous.... though back to work tomorrow so should keep me occupied... 

Wishing everyone the best of luck.

Dippers


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Dippers welcome to the thread wishing you lots of luck for your 2ww

Massive      to the ladies going through a rough time with bleeding 

Lulusheps and Poppy2012  for OTD tomorrow     

Sending lots of         and 

Donna


----------



## hiltra

Hi ladies

Sending you all lots of well wishes and hoping you're OK...

We had our official blood test today at ARGC and my sister in law (our surrogate) is 4 weeks pregnant!! It's official...
HCG level was 474 which they said was fairly high.

Just wanted to update you and thank you all for your support so far 

We are over the moon and looking forward to the 6 week scan!
xxxx


----------



## mrscass

BFN for me this time :-( OTD was today but period came last night   i kind of knew the outcome because i had been testing early... i wish you all the best of luck for the future xx


----------



## Dinapantz

Hiltra that's amazing and a very good reading.  Sooooo happy for you


----------



## louisenburton

Hiltra what a lovely thing for her to do xx def a favourite aunt

Mrscass - so sorry 

Good luck to all tomorrow


----------



## Dinapantz

So sorry to hear that MrsCass.  I know there are no words of comfort


----------



## Lulusheps

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations to all the bfp's yesterday.

Ella'sMum - thinking of you. 

As for me - I have just tested (at 5am this morning!) and we have a bfp.  Husband has just kicked me out of bedroom because I am running around like a lunatic and he wants to sleep - like sleep is a possibility right now! After such disappointment last time (first cycle of ivf) coupled with my age (doctor told me i was running out of time at 39) i was prepared for a bfn. I know i have to stay calm as this is very early days but am just so excited...i really didn't think it would happen which is why i wanted to post as not a big 'post-er'  although have found this thread a massive comfort and inspiration during wait so thank you, but i just wanted to share this news to give all of you waiting to test some hope...

Am praying this sticks. After 2 miscarriages i couldn't face another one. Happy FRiday ladies and am thinking of you all - good luck those testing today.

Lulusheps


----------



## louisenburton

Lulu it's a great start


----------



## Ivfmamma

My line is darker today, its clearly visible now without even having to do a double take anymore.

My otd isn't even for 4 more days ooopppss 

I've had 2 failed pregnancy previously so I'm a bit scared to get excited, my husband said I'm not normal but what would he know! 

I'm just frightened of anything happening xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Congrats to all you ladies with good news xxx 

I'm so sorry for any bfn   xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I'm 16 days past trigger now so this isn't trigger playing games with me Is it??

Paranoia!   xx


----------



## poppy2012

morning all,

its my otd today, it was my girls night out xmas do last night and i was so convinced it wasnt going to happen for me this time I nearly gave in to the mojitos and wine, but how glad I am I didnt as its a    for me this morning! I am in still in shock and cant quite believe it! I have been up all night with a really upset tummy which hasnt helped my mood but I am just so delighted. I showed my DH who saw the two lines on the wee stick and said 'omg its twins!'( we have a hideous amount in the family both sides!) I think he was in shock too!
Now just praying and hoping it sticks, I know its still the start of a very long journey but so glad we have reached a stage I didnt think possible. xx
Going to go and tell my mum today in person, she has been my rock through all of this.

want to send big hugs to those without such good news, thinking of you all. This thread has been fantastic and whilst I havent really posted I have been following the journeys every day

fingers and everything else now crossed for the first scan!
xxxx


----------



## hiltra

Big Congrats Lulu and Poppy!! You must be over the moon!!!!

IVFmamma - i'm am seriously keeping everything crossed for you.....

Thanks for all your well wishes and sorry to those who have received BFN - it is a very trying time and i'm sending you lots of love xxxx


----------



## Ajax

Congratulations Hiltra, Poppy and Lulu - how amazing for you all   


Sending    to all those who need them xxx




Out of interest, has anyone any experience with Tesco's own pregnancy tests?  DO they ever give a REALLY dark second line? Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## poppy2012

Thanks so much Hiltra and Ajax!
Just about to call the clinic when they open at 9!
Reference pregnancy tests, I dont know about tesco own sorry, I used Superdrug own brand and the second line was very dark, both lines the same darkness in fact. xxxx


----------



## hiltra

Sorry Ajax... only used the Clearblue and that seemed to be very accurate.... xxx

is it your test day today?
x


----------



## Ajax

Hi hiltra - no my OTD was yesterday and it appears to have been a BFP (on multiple tests since Monday) but when I called the Consultant I told him the lines were not particularly strong (but they are def there without squinting) so he advised buying a new test and keep an eye on it.  DH bough home more last night but he just picked up tesco again. This morning, the 2nd line was very faint for a while and then stayed about yesterdays colour but it takes a good 5/6 minutes to show.  I can't help wondering why it isn't getting much darker. I told the Dr about the spotting last Tuesday evening and he said it could be a number of things. I cant help thinking he was concerned.  Sadly he is in London so I can't make it down to see him right now.  He did say to stay on 2 cyclogest a day instead of dropping to 1 as previously advised if there was a BFP. I suddenly just feel more scared than ever - I just want a definite, in yer face 2nd line. Sorry for whinging! 
xxxxx


----------



## irishflower

Haven't posted much on here ladies, but got my BFP this morning!  Fairly strong second line, am over the moon.
Had a scan this morning though as I've been in a fair amount of pain the last few days and have OHSS, but it's soooooooooooo worth it for this!!!!

Congrats to all those other recent positives xxx


----------



## sammyjoe

*hiltra* get a clear blue test. That says 'pregnant' or 'not pregnant' they are good. Best of luck xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ajax - get a superdrug sensitive test or a first response, these are the most sensitive, please don't worry about a faint test not getting darker... hcg takes 48-72 hours to double so you should only be getting darker every 2-3 day's.

A positive is a positive   

Honest I've been testing for days & only now is mine picking up 'slightly' 

Congrats ajax xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

3 days ago my first response was nearly negative just very very faint.

I've been using superdrug since ... but today I've done another first response & ladies I have a  on it !!!

Not as dark as the control line but it's very visible xxxx


----------



## Tip1

Congrats to all the BFP's today!! 

I had mine yesterday but just wondering if anyone else with BFP's have been experiencing AF cramps? Mine have been constant and i'm a little worried.

xxx


----------



## Ajax

Thanks ladies   


Thanks IVFMama - you have relaxed my mind a little,  Iv'e been sick with worry all morning! Congrats on you're BFP - you've definitely jumped a few hoops to get there! Well done!    We all get to go through the next boards together too xxx


Tip1 - congrats to you too hun. AF pains after BFP are totally normal.  I had them during last BFP all the way through the 1st 12 weeks.  As long as your fine otherwise, its just a sign of your insides stretching and growing - its all good!


Mwah!


A xxx


----------



## Tip1

Thanks Ajax, I think i'm going to worry about every ache and pain for the next 9 months! 
Congrats on your BFP too!!! xx


----------



## louisenburton

So lovely to hear so much positive news


----------



## borderbound

Wow! So amazing to read such good news - I think the BFP's this month are now overtaking the BFNs which is really inspiring. 

I'm going nuts! I'm taking progesterone that has given me every single symtom possible - except my boobs dont hurt - I slept today till 1pm!? !?! I'm starving, my skin is awful, I'm peeing all the time. 
And if this doesn't work it's back to Clomid immediately, which makes me irritable, gives me migraines, it's totally ruined my hair, and then the prodding and the scanning and the inseminations and it's back to pregnancy symptoms - and I realised today, this could go on for years :| 

So I'm praying more than ever now, let this work!


----------



## stillwaiting081

Hello Dinapantz...  on your good news...so happy for you! Do not worry he will be with you soon,I will pray for that!

My OTD was on 12th but today I got confirmed about my 4 weeks pregnancy......I am also excited and happy but still cannot believe it! We should all pray for everyone's healthy pregnancy so   ladies!


----------



## Guest

Hiya ladies  I had et yesterday so at the beginning of 2ww xxx


----------



## Dippers

Hi guys,

All this waiting is not good. I am back to work today but cannot concentrate...

Borderline you have the same date as me. Good luck. 

Stillwaiting, congratulations. Good luck in your pregnancy.

Roll on 22nd December. I don't think I will last til then without testing....


----------



## Tip1

Sfozzy and Dippers Good luck to the both of you


----------



## borderbound

Dippers.... I know how you feel, I tested out my HCG to make sure I wouldn't get a false positive and that went completely after a few days and was only ever a very faint line.. 

I may test Friday morning as my brother just had a baby and I'm supposed to see them on 22nd, I don't think I could handle that with a BFN... (He wasn't trying, in fact they were on the pill...) 

Fingers crossed for everyone to get their BFPs or to keep them sticking!

Try and relax this weekend all xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Hi ladies mini update from me...

Sadly I passed my little bean yesterday afternoon perfectly in one piece with the sac. The hospital confirmed it today on inspection after yesterday telling me to 'put it in the fridge till your appointment tomoro' even they were shocked how it was in one piece and not broken down. 

Todays my bloods have dropped not massively but we've opt'd for a d and c on Monday to put and end to everything.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart for all your support and good luck to each and every one of you. X


----------



## pinkpaula

That is such sad news babe xxxx  Massive hugs   


I wish it had worked out differently for you, and I know no words can come close to comfort. I think you are right with the D & C. I took the same decision with my last MC, prolonging the waiting just adds to the pain IMO.  Stay strong and take the time to grieve xxxxx


----------



## Lulusheps

Ellasmummy sending you a huge hug, and lots of strength - sad times...

Lulu


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Ellasmummy so very sorry to read your news, my thoughts are with you sweetie    

sfozzy welcome to the thread, hope the 2ww speeds through for you      

Wow bumper day for BFP  ladies

 to Tamla1 for OTD tomorrow 

 all around ladies

Donna


----------



## borderbound

So so sorry to hear that Ellasmummy.. keep strong xx


----------



## BabyHope2012

Ellasmummy Im so sorry for your loss, sending you hugs and you are in my thoughts hun xxx

Congrats to all the BFPs and thinking of all who are waiting for your OTD xx


----------



## tamla1

Thanks Donna.  I've just got home from having my blood test, so now it's the waiting game, although I'm pretty sure it's positive based on the test I did yesterday.


----------



## tamla1

Just got my confirmation...its a BFP for me!  HCG is 307.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats Tamla - good number! Maybe 2 in there  x


----------



## tamla1

Amy please don't say that! Don't know how I would cope with twins!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

You will managed lol. 2 babies are better than none  x


----------



## Ivfmamma

I've done a clearblue digital (not using first morning urine) just a random dinner time wee lol 

Today I'm 10dp5dt 

PREGNANT 1-2 weeks

Eeekkk xxxx 


P.s - I did a couple of cheapos this morning (think the 3 in a box for a quid type) they barely had a visible second line so made me worry..... hence why I did a clearblue digi, are the cheapo tests renown for messing with people's heads? 

THATS IT NO MORE TESTS !

OTD is Tuesday at the clinic xxxx


----------



## louisenburton

congratulations ladies xxxx


----------



## Dinapantz

IVF Mama &  Tamla.  Really pleased for you. 

I'm feeling a bit down today.  Combination of missing hubbie and worrying about our first scan, which is still almost 2 weeks away.  Not getting too many symptoms, which I think is what's getting me down and I'm so scared its not going to be the result we so desperately want.  I'm only 5 weeks, so its very early days but is anyone else having few symptoms but not worried?  I was super confident......maybe this is just an 'off' day or I'm feeling hormonal


----------



## louisenburton

Dina - welcome to the 'party'. i keep thinking i wish i were getting some symptoms but do i really want to feel sick. As i read 75% of people get morning/noon/night sickness - which means 25% of people dont... 

hang in there lovely 

when is your scan


----------



## Ajax

Official congrats IVfmama!! 

Dina- try not too worry(like that's going to help!) too much re. No symptoms. When I got my BFP with twins I didn't get any until after 6 weeks then I knew all about sickness, extra peeing and exhaustion! 
This time I feel constantly drained and have done for last 3/4 days and I am only 4w 3d! Still I can't relax until that pee sticks 2nd line is as dark as control line!! Was darker this morning at 17dpo so am getting there. Slowly though which is what concerns me!!

Xxxxx


----------



## louisenburton

But its there Ajax so hold onto tha xxx


----------



## crazyroychick

Massive congrats to all BFPs, so pleased for you all and so sorry to all BFNs.

I am just on to wish all you ladies still to test all the best and to all who got BFNs I hope your dreams finally come true with next cycle.

I have tested today at 12dp3dt and still BFN so it's all over for us again, OTD not til tues but has always been today on last 3 cycles so I know it's not going to change.

It's all over or us as no more sperm and no point getting anymore due to quality so looking at alternatives now, just so sad don't really know where to go from here x

Hope you all have a lovely Xmas and all the best for 2013 xx


----------



## louisenburton

crazyroy - things still have time to change ... It may have been there before but every woman / cycle / pregnancy is different


----------



## Dinapantz

Thanks ladies, I really appreciate the reassurances and sometimes that's all it takes.  Somedays I really do feel pregnant and confident that this cycle hasbeen like no other in a really positive way and other times I feel like we never underwent ICSI. It's weird from day to day but this is my 4th time and I should be used to all of these ups and downs.

CrayzRoy: I agree with Louise.....still plenty of time yet.  Don't give up hope until the fat lady sings.


----------



## Ivfmamma

Do you know what I wish every woman on fertility friends could have a baby, us lot instead of the others in life, its so upsetting everytime i read someone else has a bfn. 

 so sorry crazyroychick (please mother nature I've said a prayer! Make crazyroychick have 2 lines not 1!) 

xxxx


----------



## louisenburton

ivfmamma - i work in the nhs and second your sentiments, especially as non accidental injury is one of my specialist areas


----------



## Ivfmamma

Dina - I've seen you had 2 blasts put back, I've also seen from your signature you had a 2-3 week pregnant reading 10dp5dt that's quite a high (good) hcg from 10dp5dt

Has it occurred to you that it might be precious little twins?  

Good luck! 

I've been pregnant twice before & once my hcg was nearly 2000 & I never felt different at all, my pregnancy was fine just sadly growing in the wrong place (tubal) 

So lack of symptoms means nothing   you may just be lucky   x


----------



## Ajax

Crazyroychick- totally agree the its not over yet. It's amazing what 24 hrs can do xxx

Louise- bless ya. What a difficult area to work in. Bet you've a few stories!

Ladies- are you over on the waiting for scan thread yet? I'm still scared to go that far but if your there then I can be braver!! Xxx


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi IVF Mama,

WOW that's super interesting about your HcG reading and you've reminded me to think of the positives ie. two blasts, which the Doc and Embryologist were reluctant to Transfer.  They must have asked if I was sure about four times and it made me wonder afterwards if they were soooo convinced they were going to stick because they said they were high quality blasts and both had hit the mark every time.  If we can get pregnant without going to blast PLUS this time we've had Intralipids, clexane and steroids.......we must be ok after 3 strong positive PT's.  I was surprised the digital one read 2-3 weeks as it really should only have been 1-2 weeks at the time.  Feeling good again now  

Sooo sorry to hear about your tubal pregnancy.  That must have been heartbreaking.  I haven't thought about it being twins though because they say your symptoms usually double and I thought the more HcG the more sickness etc but after what you've just told me who knows? Ill just keep praying that at least one has stuck.  I would be grateful for anything at this stage after 3 very difficult, long years and having sacrificed so much to come back to the UK.  I just want hubbie back and the best Xmas ever.  Hubbie and I have a lovely cottage booked in South Devon for 5 nights over the New Year.  Lets hope were celebrating not commiserating  

Ajax: I'm on the waiting for scan part 4 thread.  Hop on over.

Louise: Scan due on Dec 27.

Thank you so much everyone for the support, I really appreciate it and wish you all well


----------



## Guest

Hiya, just to put in the chart at the beginning I had icsi and my otd is 26th of dec, if I last till then lol xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi again, is it normal for me to feel like a pinching sensation in my abdomen 3 days after transfer? It's probably my mind playing tricks with me lol xxxx


----------



## Dinapantz

SFozzy: I think I had every sensation from pretty early on: pulling, pinching, twinges, very heavy full feeling, seriously bloated, dull aches, sharp pains......you name it! Now I don't seem to have much at all though I can still feel there's something going on in my tummy just not on the same scale by far.  Maybe the little prince or princess is all settled in and snug now ready for Xmas.  I certainly hope so


----------



## Buntyg

Hi Donna and all the ladies on the thread 

Can I join in please ? 

I had ET on the 13th Dec and my OTD is 25th Dec!!  I will probably test on the 23rd or better still the 26th.  This is my 3rd 2WW wait and probably my last and fir some reason am not feeling so anxious    famous last words!

Good luck to everyone x

Bunty x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Tamla1  on your BFP

Crazyroychick i am still keeping everything firmly crossed for you, from memory is this tx a FET  if so i think they can take a little longer to show on a hpt    

To the lucky lucky ladies who have BFP, here is the link to the Waiting for a first scan, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=297382.570 i found it a godsend following the end of my 2ww. Like a stepping stone before moving on to the due date threads, although its lovely to have you here supporting your 2ww buddies too

Be back later to catch up and update the list 

Donna


----------



## louisenburton

buntyg - hello and welcome to the madness - as its your third time we probably cant tell you anything you didnt already know.

I had a very postive feeling about this cycle as well 

what an amazing christmas present it could be - are you tempted to test early or wait till afte christmas just in case


----------



## Buntyg

hi Louise, 

I am thinking about testing on either the 23rd or 26th at the moment 
How about you?

Bunty x


----------



## solucky

hi,congrats to the bfp's

sorry to hear about the negatives

i am reading everyday and following you all.

well,i am 5dp5dt and i tested earlier in the week to make sure trigger has gone and i have tested negative for the last couple of days.i tested again this morning,i thought i saw the faintest line possible,lets put it this way,if it was any fainter it wouldn't be there.my hubbie said there isn't a line,i keep checking it and i don't think there is one anymore?!

has anyone tested 10 dpo/5 dp5dt and got a faint pos,or am i just too early?  

i know one lady got a faint positive 11 dpo,which is tomorrow for me,aaarrrghh,such a rollercoaster!

any advice would be great.thanks ladies


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Warm welcome to Buntyg and Sfozzy

and also a  wish to May2 for OTD tomorrow

 all around for Ladies still awaiting OTD

Have a good evening...... no X factor tonight whats everyone doing .......
Donna


----------



## Guest

Hi Donna Marie,

Thanks Hun  

I'm lost without my xfactor lol I'm soooo bored I have to settle with take me out!! Xxx


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Lucky,

You may be a tad early.  I tested at 6DP5DT and Even though i felt confident that i may get a slight early positive result I knew I was chancing it by taking it that early.  I also tested the day after and 10DP5DT.  All three were positive.  You've plenty of time to yet.


----------



## Dinapantz

Donna Marie: Strictly Dancing.......love it


----------



## borderbound

Can someone explain what 5dp5dt is? I get 5dpo - days post ovulation, and I get days post trigger- but what does everyone put two things together, this lingo is too complicated for me :S

Lucky - we're both testing on 22nd... I tested this morning and got absolutely nothing, feel silly testing really as it's too soon, now going to wait till 22nd and just stop testing every day - all it does is keep me guessing and feeling bad - I also tested my HCG out. Oh how I miss that little fake positive. 

It's getting harder everyday... oh well, 7 more sleeps!


----------



## Tip1

Hi boarderbound it means 5days past a 5 day transfer (embies put pack in 5 days after egg collection) hope that makes sense xxx


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Borderbound,

5 days post 5 day egg transfer ie. blastocyst stage.  Others may be 2 or 3 days post transfer.  DPO is days past ovulation ie. egg collection date for us IVF peeps.  So to give you an example on Dec 4, I was 5DP5DT and 10 DPO.  My egg collection date was Nov 24, so if you count the next day (DPO) you get to Dec 4.  Hope this makes a bit more sense.  It took me ages to get my head around this especially the DPO.


----------



## Samic1986

Hi ladies, huge congrats to all the BFPs it's been a really positive few days! 

So sorry for the BFNs  
My OTD isn't until Wednesday and DH doesn't want me to test before then but I'm so tempted! Feeling different this time round, hopefully that's a good thing!  Been to a few christmas parties this week and I'm finding it increasingly difficult to come up with excuses as to why I'm not drinking! 
Hope everyone is keeping it together.   for everyone still waiting xx


----------



## louisenburton

Dina oh your scan is the day before mine. AND I love strictly. Who do you think will go out ?
Also the whole hcg and symptoms being double for twins isn't always true x

Buntyg I've had my bfp and am waiting for my scan

Lucky I agree with the others. Think you're a wee bit too early


----------



## Ajax

Samic- "I'm on antibiotics for throat/ear/sinus/ chest infection" should keep you covered for a while for excuses!! Teeny white lie but worry it!!! Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies
Hope you don't mind me asking you all lovely ladies  when and what symptoms did you have as I am 2dpiui and nothing so far apart from really aching arm all night
Beckyx7 xx


----------



## nixwilson

Well ladies, dont think this is my cycle, just tested 6dp5dt and BFN plus have sore boobs and AF bloaty feeling :-( Onwards and upwards eh?

Fingers crossed for all of you still waiting to test x

N xxx


----------



## louisenburton

Nix don't give up. You're only 6 days post transfer !


----------



## Wishingforbump

I'm giving up too nix. Tested this morning 7dp3dt and the test had the daz door step challenge. Whiter than White. Where to go from here?? X


----------



## Guest

Hiya  I did a hpt today I'm 3dp3dt it was negative, am I testing too early, I don't know how I'm gonna be like by Boxing Day!! Xx


----------



## Dinapantz

Way too early SFozzy.


----------



## BECKY7

OMG you 3 early testing ladies  you are way too early  as if you did get BFP early then that could mean twin  but because you still got BFN that cos you are having singleton and that won't happen till 13 day  as my clinic told me between 14-16 day to test.
Sfozzy  you are way way too soon  as it mean trigger are out of your body so your next testing next week will show up 1 way or anther , but hat depending on how your body feel.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Dinapantz

It is down to choice whether to test early but I think testing everyday is unnecessary and unwittingly bad for you mentally.  Its just as important for your mind to stay strong as well as your body and testing everyday is going to drive you crazy! I tested 3 times during my 2WW and this is my 4th attempt.  So ladies try really hard to stay away from the pee sticks at least until your 5 days away from your OTD   and remember those results can and will change, so never give up hope  

As for the types of tests again its down to personal choice and different brands appear to work differently from one person to another.  I used Clearblue Plus, First Response and Clearblue Digital.  All 3 were positive but I found my digital test the best because there was no deciphering and you can't argue it.  It simply says that you're 'Pregnant' or 'Not Pregnant' and tells you how many weeks, which is a great added bonus.  Even though its not cheap I would go with this test either on or later than your OTD.

 everyone.


----------



## Guest

Yea your right it is down to personal choice, and I chose to test, after looking at test properly there is a faint line ((faint enough to make you cross eyed looking at it)) I'm gonna wait till Boxing Day now as I think that was just left over drags from hcg shot I had last Saturday (a week ago) xx


----------



## Wishingforbump

Thanks dinapantz. U no wen u just no tho lol. I'm guna start thinking about the next cycle now, when ever that may be. It's just not my time xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey I use the cheapest testing every other day and to 2 line but I know hat s he triggered shot and i am testing to see when the trigger is out of my body so tomorrow will be 5 day since the trigger so I sure I will have 2 line as I was told the trigger will be out either 6/7 day.
Becky7 xx


----------



## nixwilson

Well I dont want to jinx things but when i went back to the bathroom about 30 mins after I took it, I saw the vaguest of vague lines and thought that it was probably evaporation lines so better do it again, used a ClearBlue digital, BFP!!! Not getting too excited as have been here before but at least its still a chance x

My OTD is on Thursday so 4 days away.

N x


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Louise,

Bit late Re: Strictly decision but I had already decided it should be Lisa.  Hate to say that as she's been amazing and so passionate and full of life. But technically she's not the best and I think Denise deserved to be in the final.

WOW so your scan is after mine.  Its still soooo far away but I'll be praying for the both of us


----------



## crazyroychick

AF is here so definite BFN for us, all the best to all you other ladies xx


----------



## Dinapantz

CrazyRoy: I'm so incredibly sorry.     and I know theres nothing anyone can say right now that will make any difference but we are thinking of you


----------



## Guest

Aww crazyroychick


----------



## Wishingforbump

Omg nix that's freaking amazing!!!


Crazy so sorry Hun xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Crazyroychick, so very sorry sweetheart i so hoped this was your time, sending big   your way

No OTD testers tomorrow so just sending lots of       and  to all

Donna


----------



## billyjean

Hi All  


Just thought I'd report my testing on OTD day which was Sat 15th. As I thought it was a BFN, as had tested a few days earlier too. 


Just thought I'd mention that I used the tesco digital which says pregnant or not pregnant. It came up not pregnant, but I noticed 2 blue lines on the indicator stick part. Looked into this, and found out that this happens whether pregnant or not. Just a bit of info that might come in handy for anyone else that wonders about this.


Anyway, me and the little one have both got the Noro virus now, and trying to recover from that. Would have liked this to be pregnancy symptoms rather than a virus  


Congratulations to all those who have tested positive, and really sorry to all those that have tested negative. crazyRoyChick, hope you are able to keep going. Your history reads like mine in the beginning, although I had the added hurdle of also being 40 when I first started ivf. Would you and your hubby consider ivf using a sperm donor, as you may have more success?


Good luck to everyone who is on their 2ww at the moment, at least you are giving your dreams the chance to come true


----------



## borderbound

When I first joined this group and was told 'welcome to the nut house' I thought - nar, I'll be ok. I'm just happy to have got to this stage after 6 months of no eggs, and yet here I am analysing every single symptom and checking this forum 3 times a day. 

I tested today (again) though I said I wouldn't do until at least Thursday... I'm not even sure why as it's 6 days early.. but then the test is first responses up to 6 days early detection, so when it was negative, I did feel negative...

I'm going to try everything not to test again until Saturday! It's just so hard, I'm having every single symptom and although I know it's just the progesterone cream, you literally can't help get excited for a second and think 'I'm pregnant!?'

Argh. 

This is going to be a very long week.


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies how you all getting on? I'm a **** on a stick addict, I've had another fair positive again today, I only had transfer last thurs! Surely hcg shot I had 9 days ago has gone from system by now (5000 gonasi) ?? X


----------



## Guest

Lol predictive txt on this phone!! Faint positive it is x


----------



## crazyroychick

Sfozzy, if you are only 4 days post transfer then it is probably trigger as earliest I have ever seen anyone get positive is 5dp 5dt and 7dp 3dt, were you 3 or 5 day transfer? Trigger can take up to 12 days to leave your body although normally gone sooner!

Thanks for all your support ladies, looking at donor sperm now.

Good luck to all you ladies still to test, hope your dreams come true xx


----------



## Dippers

Crazyroychick keep hoping. Donor sperm is a good option so give it some serious consideration and perhaps get some conselling so that you discuss the wider issues. We have had to use donor eggs this time round. Broke my heart when we started discussing our options but we want a family and it doesn't matter if they are adopted, given life from donor eggs, etc. I am nervously waiting for Saturday....


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sfozzy - I had positive 8dp2dt (10 days after egg collection) which was early! What transfer did u have x


----------



## crazyroychick

Thanks Dippers, best of luck got everything crossed for you, we egg shared last time and going to to do an egg share, donor sperm IVF next time xx


----------



## Guest

Amy_x it must still be the trigger then, through out this cycle my body has done its own thing, so wouldn't surprise me if its still trigger. I'm gonna keep away from hpt's till Sunday now, I'll only end up going loopy otherwise xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

When was ur egg collection? What day transfer did u have x


----------



## Guest

My egg collection was last Monday and et was in the Thursday (3day) xx I had 2 put back


----------



## may2

Hi lovelies,
clinic just called and its a BFN for us . I had the feeling that it will be negative since the transfer but it still hurts like h..l. Have been hoping I will be wrong

I wish every one a well deserved BFP

Don't know what to write any more
May


----------



## crazyroychick

May2 massive    , know exactly how you are feeling, my AF just arrived yesterday signalling yet another BFN for us xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*Sfozzy* - try testing from Thursday or Friday. That will be the trigger still you are getting far to early it will only be implanting today.

*May and crazyroychick* - I'm so sorry girls xx  hope you get your BFPs in 2013 xx


----------



## Guest

Yea ok amy_x I might leave it till weekend xx


----------



## Guest

Aww may2   so sorry to hear that xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I got mine 10 days after egg collection. But on the 11th date was so much more clearer! How was did u put back x


----------



## Guest

I had a 5cell and 6cell put back, this is my 1st cycle so it's all new xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yeah mine was my first cycle, I've learnt lots too! I only had 1 fertilise due to husbands sperm being very poor. We put it was on day 2 and it was top grade and 5 cells and it worked 

You have a good chance  x


----------



## Guest

Yea my hubby's sperm is poor that's y we had icsi. We were lucky to have two embies tho, I had ovulated before egg collection, but amazingly there was 2 eggs left in my ovaries!! I lost 20 follies. I'm lucky both fertilised. Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Wow! I've never heard of that before. Sorry you lost lots. We had icsi Too, your lucky u got 2! Icsi is better if sperm count is low. We could never of done just plain ivf x


----------



## Guest

The man that egg collection had never seen it before either, he had seen it before twice when people injected final injection (hcg) a week early, and all their follies had gone. In my case I had injected exactly 36hrs before egg collection wich was right. I had already ovulated before hcg injection lol. He was puzzled. We had 47 frozen sperms in the end xx


----------



## louisenburton

Ladies am so sorry about the BFN = love to you all


----------



## Lianne

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining.

I'm in my 2ww and doing my own head in!! I'm due to test on Thurs, had two 6 cell grade Bus put back after 3 days. I've had no pains or symptoms at all and so I worried it hasn't worked. Has anyone else had no symptoms will grade b 3 day transfer and got a positive? 

Lianne


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi SFozzy,  I think I agree with CrazyRoy that it might be a tad early and it could still be the trigger shot, which comes out of your system between 10-14 days depending on body weight/proportions so I've been told for example if you're petite and slim it will leave your body sooner but who knows that might be a load of rubbish.  Stay positive


----------



## louisenburton

Hi Lianne 
Of course we dont mind you joining - we all know what youre going through

I had a 2 day transfer and no symptoms and im now 6 weeks pregnant (although collection was only 4 weeks ago - im still getting my head round the fact that its counted from your last period) 

so hang in there....


----------



## Wishingforbump

Hi lianne. My test day is thursday too. I had a 3 day transfer but my embies were slow growing. Good luck hun, let us know ur out come xx


----------



## Lianne

Thanks wishingforabump, good luck to you for Thurs too. Going to be a crazy emotional day either way!! I've got day off so I can either celebrate or have a good cry!! My friend has text to say she's expecting number 3 accidentally!! So out of a group of 4 that's now 2 expecting my other friend is number 2. So hope I can join in the baby fun.roll on Thursday! 

Good luck everyone
Lianne x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ladies, quickie from me tonight (should of been in bed a week ago, so tired!) 

Been bleeding again (well spotting red blood since yesterday afternoon) had cramps like period pains too!

Went to epau at my local hospital yesterday, had beta hcg done was 174 yesterday - at 11dp5dt

I'm back at ivf unit tomorrow for otd ! 

Cramps eased a little, blood seems to have calmed down a bit (please stay this way) 

Sorry to be severely gross & make you all bokee lol but I had a bit of red spotting Wednesday last week.. I took that as implantation bleed as was around the time I got my first bfp, anyway bleeding stopped Thursday.

I had hmmmmmmmmm with my oh on Saturday night (gentle gentle I'll just add in lol) but then I bled again yesterday afternoon, do you think he's caused some sort of irritation? 

Truth please bcos i need to know if I'm chopping it off or not  

(No more of that now its banned!)

I did have an internal exam at epau last night & dr said cervix was closed & there was no blood up there?

Just confused as to were its coming from? 

Oh Dr said he suspected an ectopic pregnancy (I have no fallopian tubes, so I'd hope this isn't the case!!) 

Honest I have a bit of pain (cramps) & spotting & I'm having a third ectopic? 

Jeeeeeeze! They arent even exploring other avenues, boring doctors.

I'm at my ivf unit tomorrow they are the experts not the epau full of drs who you can't understand a word they are saying grrrr 

Hope everyone's well..... Please feel free to comment on my above post xxx ( p.s - I know I'm a freak  )


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

ivf mumma - hope tomoz goes ok xx


----------



## kategoodwin

Hi ladies, I'm due to test tomorrow. I don't think I can do it! I'm too scared
I've had all sorts of pains right from the start of my 2ww but the last 3/4 days I've had a real af feeling.
I've got no symptoms at all other than my boobs are slightly bigger. My DH keeps telling me to relax as we don't yet know the result. As I have these exact symptoms  every month I can't help but prepare for bad news.
My idea was to ignore test day as I've got the busiest week of the year ahead of me at work & just see if I come on. If I don't I will test Sunday. Does that sound like a silly plan? 
I know people say they get af pains before a bfp but does it actually feel like your gonna start any day? I'm not even sure when I would be due on? I'm 11dpt/2dt 
Thanks ladies, plz someone help:-/


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Kate,  We all know how you feel and I've been there.  Tried everything....testing early.....not testing at all and waiting for AF, hcg blood tests and now I'm pregnant after our 4th attempt.  Unfortunately there's no way to avoid the heartache and what will be will be.  If I were you I would stay positive and bite the bullet.  Do the test on your OTD.  If you're on progesterone Pessaries as most of us are they can stop your period from coming.  They did on three of mine despite the AF cramps right before test date. I soon as I took a test and found it was negative I was told to stop the medication and my period started within 48 hours.  Think positive.....It could be the best news and Xmas present ever.  Be strong


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ladies - Saturday I did clearblue digi preg test, said pregnant 1-2

This morning (my actual otd) I did another & it's saying pregnant 2-3

So it has changed in 3 days xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Great news ivf mumma  xx


----------



## kategoodwin

Thanks dinapantz! The clinic have just called me & told me I need to test tomorrow anyway! So I'm just gonna have to get on with it. Arghhhhhh I hate this!!! Xx


----------



## helsbels40

Congrats ivfmamma 
Today was my Otd as well at 10dp5dt and happy to say  I got a BFP too.


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies hope its ok if i join  
Im going insane on my 2ww its so much harder 2nd time round ive found ive had no positive thoughts which ive really struggled with!!
Im with gcrm in glasgow although im from ireland im due to get my hsg blood test on fri (21st)  im really afraid to test early but at the same time not knowing is driving me mad!!
The symptoms ive had i thing are mostly due to the crinone gels or same as af symptoms -  sore boobs some aching pains and trapped wind sorry if tmi!!
I feel like i should be having more symptoms as my otd is only 3days away  
I had 1 perfect blast grade aa put back but my last wee embies were good grades too so i know only to well how it can go wrong!!
Hope xx


----------



## Jo1980

Hello 

Room for another PUPO lady?! I'm 2dp5dt and my official OTD is 03/01/13 a crazy 18 day wait after a 5 day blasto transfer   I'm going to test on the 31/12/12 as I think that's long enough to wait (if AF stays away  ) so I'll either be seeing 2013 in with an orange juice or with lots of alcohol


----------



## Dippers

Ivfmama congratulations.

Hopewishpray, wishing you luck for 21st. Second time round is harder as you know what to expect...

Jo 1980 an 18 day wait after a 5dt seems long. I had a 5dt and was told to test after 10 days..... i.e. Saturday. I will either be sober on Xmas day, I hope, or drowning my sorrows over a few glasses of vino.....


----------



## PurpleRain

Hi Ladies

I have been lurking in the background. My OTD is on the 21st, so I am 11dp2dt. So far I have been pretty chilled, I had 2 good embies put back and have been feeling pretty relaxed. Then all that changed yesterday - suddenly started feeling very down and today have usual brown staining in my knickers that I normally get a couple of days before AF. I am not on Cyclogest this time, I had to do 2 Pregnyl jabs instead. Have convinced myself it's a BFN, have caved and POAS even after promising DH that I wouldn't. Test was negative after 3 mins but having gone back after about 10 there is a very feint line.

I am no expert with POAS as I can count on one hand the number of times I have done them - does this feint line after 10 mins still mean there is a slim possibility or does it happen with all pee sticks?

Really trying to keep a balanced view of all this..........

Any info welcome.

Many Thanks

PurpleRain x


----------



## crazyroychick

Congrats to all the BFP's xx

Purplerain some tests do tell you if a line appears after the time not to count it as positive but others can show a result up to half an hr later with low levels of hcg, why dont you try a clear blue, says pregnant or not so no trying to decide if positive or not!  I tormented myself first cycle when I kept getting faint positives, best of luck xx


----------



## PurpleRain

Thanks CrazyRochChick

I have a clearblue which I think I will try tomorrow - will still be 2 days before OTD but pretty sure AF will arrive by Thurs if it's BFN.


----------



## hopewishpray

sorry ladies tmi coming i just went to the tolilet and as i wiped their was some left over crinone gel which was a light pink colour im so scared thats my af coming


----------



## crazyroychick

When's your OTD hopewishpray? Pink can be implantation as well x


----------



## hopewishpray

its friday so think its to late to be implantation


----------



## BECKY7

Are you sure it pink not orange cos that does happen with crinone gel  it like salmon colour
Becky7 xx


----------



## Ajax

hopewishpray - I had brown and pink spotting 2 days before my BFP on OTD which was 15 days after EC so hang on in there!xxxx


----------



## AMD

Hi ladies. Can I join you all. I had transfer today with Embie donation. We received 2x 2day embies, 1 2 cell & 1 4 cell. Slightly nervous as only attempt that worked out of 6 was with blast which sadly ended in mc. Praying they divide & implant.


----------



## hopewishpray

thanks akax i really hope so had no more since!!
Becky7 it was a really pale pink mixed in with the clumps of gel sorry tmi  
Friday could not come quick enough still undecided weather to take a test before my blood test  
Hope xxx


----------



## kategoodwin

Hi ladies, I've had the faintest of faintest  of faintest line come up tonight! My OTD is tomorrow, I've had af pains for 3 days I thought I would test tonight to start preparing for a bfn but now I'm all confused?!?!? Help!!!!!! It was a first response & it was done approx 5.30pm:-/ xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Kate - was it early first response or normal? Did it come up straight away? Xx


----------



## crazyroychick

Sounds good to me Kate I would test using early morning wee tomorrow and line should be darker, good luck xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Kate - I had the most pathetic line on first response early test then each day it got progressively darker (I started testing really early though) good luck x 

In the early days it is best to use first morning urine just until you have enough hcg to give positive tests at any interval. At first I needed fmu to get positive, now I can do a wee afternoon & get a positive (tried this the other day) lol x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Mine was really really faint too! Me and mum cried over it with excitement lol. I was 8dp2dt x


----------



## kategoodwin

Amy it was a FR normal I think? Although it does say something about been able to test days before your due on the box?
Thanks ladies, fingers crossed!!!!! I'm still on the fence as I've spent the last 3 days crying thinking af was coming! Now I'm just more confused!
I will test first thing xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Early ones are best. Also superdrugs own are very good pink box very sensitive! X


----------



## Ivfmamma

Yeah pink superdrug sensitive are good. I went through loads of those, my sister works there so gets 30% off lol so I borrowed her staff card a 'few' times during the 2ww


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to AMD, Jo1980, hopewishpray and PurpleRain

 IVFMamma and Helsbels on your BFP

 for tomorrow RuthB, Kategoodwin and Samic1986 our OTD testers

Sending  all around for our ladies still in waiting!

Donna


----------



## indiajo

Hi can I join you I'm testing on Saturday! 11 days pt x


----------



## nixwilson

Good luck Kategoodwin for today, I had very faint positives too and was convinced it was the evap line thing but tested again today and came up straight away so   yippee, now I'm only hoping it sticks!! I am 9dp5dt, OTD tomorrow, looking forward to finding out what my bHCG is!


----------



## kategoodwin

Ok I've done the test.....there's a line, it's darker but still faint. It took a few mins to appear! I've never ever ever had this before....they have always been negative. Does this mean a bfp Xx


----------



## kategoodwin

Congrats nixwi son!!!!! Xx


----------



## Guest

Hi lady's how you all getting on?   
Pleased to say my hubby has hidden the hpt's lol
When should I start testing again? Ec was 10/12/12 et was 13/12/12 otd is 26/12/12
I really don't like this 2ww, it would be loads better if it was 1ww
Xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sfozzy - I don't get why ur otd is 26th. My clinic did it 2 weeks from egg collection so yours would be 24th Xmas eve on Monday, if you was where I was but I no other clinics do it different. I would test from Friday or Saturday x


----------



## Guest

Amy_x I thaught it would of been Xmas eve aswel... Ina way they have started 2ww from et. 
Ok I'll test then, to be honest I don't think it's going to work anyway
Xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Honestly that's what I thought with only having 1 fertilise and having a day 2 transfer. I was shocked x


----------



## Guest

I had two put back, but I haven't done any bed rest, clinic told me it wasn't necessary, I've put my feet up for a couple of hours a day. I'm regretting not staying in bed now through it all. (Even tho I did sleep all day yesterday. Totally drained) xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

To be honest on 2ww I didn't do much had lots of rest watched films etc. went out couple of days that was about it lol. Not doing much did make it go slow! X


----------



## Guest

Yea that's what I regret. Oh we'll if this cycle doesn't work, I've got one more try xx


----------



## AMD

I'm not testing until 3rd Jan! Seems so far away especially as its only day 1. 

Congrats to those with Bfp.


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi Kate,

A line is a line so HUGE    and you too Nixwi.

SFozzy: I would test from Frid or Sat onwards.

As for bed rest after our 3 previous failed attempts, I had almost complete bed rest for 3 days and after the ET the Doc wouldn't let me move for 3-4 hours.  So I was shocked coming to the UK because they're happy to discharge you straight away and they told me that bed rest was not necessary and that its actually better if you move around to help the blood flow to the uterus, so that's exactly what I did and it worked but each to their own.

Good morning to everyone else and have a great day


----------



## Guest

Dinapantz yea I've been carrying on as normal just putting my feet up sometimes xx


----------



## indiajo

Congratulations kategoodwin and nitwit;son on your BFP s today .. That's fantastic news and I wish you both a very sticky pregnancy )) xxx


----------



## hopewishpray

Congratulations to all the bfp ladies    
Im so tempted to test tommorow not sure i can make it till fri although im so scared it will be a bfn and i would still have to go for the blood test


----------



## solucky

congrats on the bfp's,there are loads.

i am 9dp5dt and i have a bfp,it has been faint for last few days but today it came up straight away,i used  to different brands.i just buy 3 for 89p from  quality save,they test 20m/iu,they also do 2 for 99p and they test 15m/iu.i do at least 2 per day!!

feel nauseous,yesterday was awful,i was in work but am off today,perhaps that's why i don't feel as bad.

i had 2x5 day blasts,chance of twins,again,eek!!


----------



## nixwilson

Congrats Kategoodwin!! Lots of sticky vibes coming at you!! Congrats Solucky, we have the same EC & ET dates I think 

Thanks everyone, want it to be tomorrow already so I can go and find out what my bHCG level is


----------



## Dippers

Hopewishpray, keep thinking positive thoughts. I am having trouble waiting til Saturday too.

Kategoodwin and all the other positives, congratulations on your positive tests.

3 days to go..... I wish it would hurry.


----------



## LiLew

Hello ladies - can I join you please?  I had FET today and my OTD is 2nd Jan.  I've got 2 embies on board -one is good quality and one is average apparently, but they were both dividing well which is good.  Not sure how to feel about it at the moment as my endometrium lining only got to 5.5mm so it's very thin for transfer.  My oestrogen levels were good though so my consultant said that this is probably the maximum my lining will get to.  I can't help but feel pessimistic about it, but I'm trying to think positive as the mind is a powerful tool.

How have you all been finding the 2ww?  I can see myself going crazy, but I'm quite pleased it's over the festive period because it should hopefully help keep my mind off it (or is that just wishful thinking?!!).

Good luck to you all


----------



## RuthB

Hi everyone,
Congrats to all the BFPs, there seem to be loads on this trail.  Unfortunately I'm not one of them so will come off this trail till the next cycle.

Its another BFN for me, we made it through the 14 days waiting, started spotting on day 13, still did the test this morning (anyone for a little implantation bleeding?!) so I need to call the clinic and get back on the bandwagon for Dec/January.

I dont feel too awful (well I do but no worse than usual).    On the plus side my gorgeous boy will be 4 on the 27th and whilst I'm gutted not be giving him a sibling still  I want to stay positive for him and give him the best celebration I can.

Hugs and babydust to all, especially to anyone still in play for a December BFP news.

xx


----------



## AMD

Lilew hi & welcome. I had transfer yest 2x 2day & my test date is 3rd jan. I'm on day 1 & going insane ha! This is our 6th attempt so you would think I would be used to it!!!


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies well i took a test and got a BFP  im in shock i know its early days just want my blood test now to show good hsg levels roll on friday!!!


----------



## Guest

Congrats hopewishpray!! When was your otd ment to be xxx


----------



## na123

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind me joining in.  Congrats to all the BFPs!  I am currently on day 11 after a 2dt and I took a test yesterday, which I know was early as my test date is this Saturday, and I received a BFN.  Has anyone tested early and receive a BFN but then go on to test a BFP?  I am feeling so down (been eating jelly beans all day) about the BFN and really need some encouragement. xx


----------



## rose-petal

my otd is today i tested yesterday and got a negative hospital did one today and i got a very faint possitive hoping it develops in to a real possitive im going cookoo! dont give up hope x


----------



## na123

Thanks rose-petal.  I really hope the positive gets stronger and stronger!!     x


----------



## AMD

Na123 on my last attempt I tested early after a 5 day transfer & got a negative but went on to get a positive.


----------



## hopewishpray

sfozzy my otd is friday so bit early still i rang the clinic and they said to still get my bloods done fri to make sure levels are ok im  13 days past egg collection could the trigger injection still be in me by then? xx


----------



## hopewishpray

another question my test says 1 to 2 weeks pregnant then the instructions said that means 1 to 2 weeks since concieved which would be right as i had my 5 day blast put back in on the 11th which would of been 9 days ago counting the day of transfer is that a good sign or should my levels be 2 to 3 weeks on the test? xxx


----------



## AMD

Hopewishpray I would of thought its a good sign saying 1-2wks. My last attempt was a 5 day I tested roughly about same time as you & it said 1-2wks then next test said 2-3wks.


----------



## hopewishpray

thanks amd wish it was friday now to get my bloods


----------



## Gemsie

Hi

Another new joiner here! Congratulations to all of you with BFP I am hoping this board will bring me luck there seems to be so much to celebrate on here! For all of you who have not been so Lucky stay strong and make 2013 your year I know it is so hard.

I am currently 8dp3dt and it is my first DE cycle. I have had 2 x grade A 8 cell embies put back but still feel no different! I have no sore boobs or really even any cramping but I am sure I should be feeling something at 8 days past transfer. Did anyone else on here who got BFP have very few symptoms? My first test date is 23rd December and then again on Christmas Day!

Really wishing for a miracle Christmas!


----------



## AMD

Hi gemsie I have been around these boards for a long time now & so often I hear many saying they got a Bfp & had no symptoms. Everyone is different & some go through pregnancy with no symptoms at all.


----------



## Gemsie

Thanks AMD

I think I am letting the 2ww get to me too much. Just need to try and keep busy!


----------



## hopewishpray

Gemsie dont worry thats why i tested early as i had no real symtoms apart from some cramping early on which i thought was still coming from egg collection even now i have no symptoms and i got my bfp today xx


----------



## donjee

hi everyone, I've hopped across from the FET board and had my transfer on the 11th. I am due to test on 25th but have decided to start testing early this time round for obvious reasons. i know I'm not the only one due to test around Christmas day and wondered if I could join you all? As other posters have commented, there seems to be a lot of positive testing going on at the moment and I can only wish that I will be so fortunate! I may start testing tomorrow, although I don't have any tests yet. . . anyone else testing early to avoid that possible slap in the face later on?

fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## donjee

hopewishpray, what day transfer did you have? how many days past are you today? not sure if tomorrow is just too ridiculously early for me to test? will be 9dp3dt tomorrow with 2 good embies on board.

what does everyone think? am I wasting my time doing it tomorrow?

thank you all xxx


----------



## Wishingforbump

Hi girls. Been googling (I know,I know) so many peoples otd are different. Mine is 14 days after collection but some ladies are 14-16 days after transfer!?? I'm clutching at straws really coz my otd is tomorrow but today I've had yet another bfn. I should just deal with it I know but if I'm testing too early, I stil have a bit of hope. 

I had a 3dt of 2x 4 cell embies x


----------



## crazyroychick

Donjee, you can test positive from 8dp 3dt but it takes a bit longer in some ladies so test with caution as a negative may actually turn positive!

I always tested early and results were always accurate, best of luck xx

Congrats to other BFPs xx


----------



## Gemsie

Hopewishpary, thank you that makes me feel a lot better it just feels strange when nothing is happening I guess I am hoping I would have a pregnant feeling daft I know! Congratulation of your bfp a great early Christmas present.

Donjee, I won't test early only because I think I would feel even worse if I got bfn and then wondering if that was a true reading or not,however if my first test was Christmas Day like yours I think I would test on Monday! Fingers crossed you will get everything you want for Christmas.


----------



## donjee

thank you crazyroychick, I think I may venture to superdrug tomorrow and get some of the tests that I have read about on here. 

this really is my last ever go so don't want to have a rubbish Christmas being unhappy about it, you know what I mean. id rather know before hand so I can begin to come to terms with it and just enjoy Christmas with and for my 6 year old son - and be thankful for being blessed with him. 

I'll keep you muck. ladies posted on my progress xxx


----------



## donjee

sorry. previous post was supposed to say 'lovely ladies' not 'muck ladies'! hope I didn't offend!

xxx


----------



## hopewishpray

Donjee i was a 5 day blast transfer!! i hope you get a lovely bfp for xmas  
Gemsie i completely understand thats why i tested i was determined i should feel something i really hope you get your BFP xx


----------



## louisenburton

Oh I've missed a lot!!!

Gems ie please don't worry about lack of symptoms. I'm now over 6weeks pregnant and still have no symptoms. 75% of women get morning sickness which means 25% don't. Same goes for symptoms. 

Donjee - a week in ITU. Thank goodness you're still here. Good luck.


----------



## Ivfmamma

I bought my husband a daddy to be xmas card today... 

I felt proud as punch taking it up to clintons counter!! 

Only taken me 10 years ttc to be able to do it  

Its proudly sat upon my fireplace, I keep grinning ear to ear when I look at it xx


----------



## louisenburton

Ivfmamma I bought once of those too


----------



## Lianne

Morning ladies

Otd finally arrived but its a negative for me. I'm 14dp3dt so think result is correct.  Congrats to all with bfp that's great news. Will remain as positive as possible and dig deep and try again in a couple of months.

Those still waiting good luck, hope everyone enjoys Xmas x 
Lianne x


----------



## louisenburton

Oh lianne huge hugs


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sorry to hear that Lianne xx


----------



## AMD

Liane. So sorry look after each other.


----------



## Wishingforbump

Otd for me shows a bfn xx


----------



## crazyroychick

Wishingforabump and Liane so very sorry, hopefully next year will be our turn xx


----------



## AMD

Wishing for a bump. So sorry. Thinking of all you ladies with bfns.xx


----------



## Guest

So sorry   to both of you xxxx


----------



## donjee

good morning everyone, I'm so sorry for you ladies who have not had the news you wanted. my thoughts are with you and I hope you will have some time away from work and commitments to have a good cry about it - the grieving is so important to help come to terms with it. this really is such a tough thing to go through and I think some of us (I know I am guilty of this) forget and get used to it as our normal life. the higher state of emotions becomes our norm! 

AFM- I am bottling out of testing today I think . . . don't want to burst my PUPO bubble! xxx


----------



## Guest

Don't read this if you don't want tmi. But could someone plz reasure me!!
I went toilet then and that wierd discharge was there again with tiny blood clots in it!! I'm 7dp3dt, I can't stop crying now 

Xx


----------



## crazyroychick

Sfozzy, it could be implantation, you can start to test from tomorrow.

  it's positive news for you xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sfozzy - I'm not to sure love I never had that. Maybe do a test in the morning. Hope it isn't bad news for u  x


----------



## AMD

Sfozzy are you using crinone or cyclogest


----------



## Guest

Thanks for replies.x
Yea I'm using cyclogest xx


----------



## AMD

Sfozzy You can alot discharge with them, don't give up yet.


----------



## borderbound

I'm really struggling... I just want to know  I spent yesterday with my 57 year old father and his new one year old son, and on Saturday, final day of testing, I have to go shopping with my brother and his girlfriend who have a month year old - and they were on the pill, and only 20 years old... I already told DP that if I don't get BFP I don't much feel like going out with them on Saturday I just couldn't bare it. I know it's my neice and my brother and I know I have to get over it but I'm struggling. 

As for POAS, I've been awful, I've tested nearly everyday from the start - not even sure why! At first I told myself I was testing out the HCG, and then that I really wanted to know exactly when the BFP came, if it comes at all... I suppose I got addicted? 

Last night I felt a weird twinge in my tummy that I always feel 'the night' before I get AF and was gutted... told my DP that I thought it was over for us and I was 100% sure I'd wake up with AF. - I didn't, but I did wake up in the most horrible sweat that's also common with AF. 

I didn't test this morning because I still thought AF would come - I'm normally around cd30-cd35 but on Clomid it comes earlier and once even came on CD27, so, if I'm not pregnant, my AF is due now really.. But, not here yet!!

I will try to not test tomorrow too and then just do it saturday morning at CD30 and 14 days after ovulation and if it's bad news I'll think then and there about seeing my brother... we've already decided to do Christmas just the two of us because my cousins now also have a one year old and I don't want to be surrounded by babies and worse, new mums. 

How pathetic and cold do I sound 

So sorry to hear the BFN's recently, but it is encouraging to see the mix of BFP's the month - hope they all stick for everyone. xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Border bound  are you on any progestrone  as that could stop your AF coming  and I am sure she will understand  whatever the outcome is but I am sure you will be fine.
Becky7 xx


----------



## crazyroychick

Borderbound, big    the 2ww is hell on earth with the what if its negative/ what if its positive? The worst part is not knowing, I know exactly how you feel but believe me whatever the outcome you will pick yourself up, for the first few days after a negative you just feel so utterly sad and lost but you do you come through and find the strength to carry on.

I am really    that you get you much deserved BFP xx


----------



## Dippers

Congratulations to all BFPs. My thoughts are with those who got BFNs.... hugs to you guys.

This 2 week wait is driving me crazy. My partner is away working and not home til tomorrow so don't want to do hpt without him... I am a chicken. My OTD is 22nd December. Would it be ok to test tomorrow night or should I wait til saturday morning so that I might get a clearer test?


----------



## donjee

hey Sfozzy, please try to keep positive - this could be the start of a new chapter for you. I really do know how you feel though. I lost my positivity today. I have already started thinking up possible excuses of ways to get out of big get together on boxing day since there will be new mums and pregnant people there. . . my mum said to me today that she'd had a Christmas card from my cousin with her new baby on it - my response . . . "don't give a sh**!" oops. not ideal but hey, we can't keep our guards up all the time, that would be exhausting!  

I tested negatively today at 9dp3dt . . .except, I used the wrong test . . . I think. gosh, you'd think after six years, id be both an expert in and a shareholder in pregnancy tests. I used a regular first response and not the early result one. I didn't realise till after. then I was annoyed with myself for spending nine quid on the wrong tests! now I have to buy more! 

Sfozzy, are you testing early? what test will you use?

Crazyroychick, what test would you recommend to us early testers? or do I just need to buy the frer? 

Love to all xxx


----------



## crazyroychick

Donjee, I have always used FRER and predictor early response as they detect really low levels of hcg and have always given me accurate results, best of luck got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## borderbound

Thanks Becky and CrazyRoy, 

Beck - I am indeed on progesterone cream, which has given me every symptom possible..  
I didn't know progesterone delays AF, I knew it delayed ovulation but I thought after that was done it just came down at the normal speed? Hm, so when should I expect AF, totally confused now. 

And why isn't my doctor telling me these things? You ladies are so much more clued up!


----------



## irishflower

Just wanted to say border bound that if you do not feel up to meeting your brother (or anyone else!) if you don't want to. THe one thing I've learnt throughout this is to do what suits me, and sometimes that means avoiding babies and new parents. It's perfectly understandable and important that you do what's best for you. Hoping you (and all others on 2ww) have good news x


----------



## borderbound

Thank you irish, this forum is such a blessing xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey border bound  if you got BFN and no AF then stop your progestrone and your AF will co e within 2 day.
But you sound like you will be ok if you got lots of symptoms.
Good luck for tomorrow.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Lianne and wishingforbump so sorry to read your sad news   

To ladies who have joined with January OTD, you may also wish to join the January 2013 thread as this one will close  on new years eve 

 hopewishpray and and PurpleRain for OTD     

Sending lots of        and 

Donna


----------



## Ivfmamma

Sorry ladies for your bfns, I hate reading bad news, I'm thinking of each & everyone of you. xx 

Ladies - can I ask a quick question (sorry to bug anyone) I'm just wondering if its normal to get period like cramps in early pregnancy, also is it normal to get odd twinges & twangs of pain in the lower stomach area? Been a bit worried so a bit of reassurance would be nice xx 

Thank you


----------



## louisenburton

Ivfmamma from what I've read and been told from friends it's very common to get this. It's when it's severe or lasts for ages you've to be concerned I think.


----------



## BECKY7

Hiya ivf mamma  yes it all normal but if it get really bad then go to A+E
Becky7 xx


----------



## Buntyg

Hi Ivfmama, 

Its completely normal and I think a good sign that things are happening - remember your uterus is expanding xx ps - dont worry if they are on and off though either x 

Donjee - Waaaa - you tested early!! our test date is the same although my ET was the 13th - am holding off till Monday  - I think 

I'm really sorry to read about the BFN's so disappointing       I think I will be joining you soon  no symptoms  - which I have always had before 

Congratulations to all the BFP's and the miracle babies of 2013 x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi ladies, thanks for your responses 

My pains aren't too bad, just a tad uncomfy at times, I haven't needed paracetamol or anything so not that bad.

Just niggling pains I guess. They aren't constant just now & again.

Thanks for your replies   x


----------



## nixwilson

Well bHCG came back as 140.6 so guess it is official  fingers crossed it sticks!! 

Sorry to everyone for their BFNs but for those of you who tested early, dont give up hope! I was convinced it had failed , I tested 3 days before my OTD and got a negative but tested day before my OTD and got a BFP!

N xx


----------



## donjee

good morning everyone, hope you're all well.

I've tested again this morning, this time with FRER and again, it was bfn.   I know its still early but the fact it is negative on a FRER surely means chances of it turning positive are unlikely now? I am so pleased I saw it today rather than in a couple of days. can start to prepare for the worst.

wierdly, I have been having strange ovary type pain - right and left. its nothing awful and only last a second or so.I'm not worried about it but I am confused... isn't it a strange time for my ovaries to start doing something since this wasnt a stimulated cycle or anything. my ovaries have been quiet since down reg a few weeks ago! any ideas?

xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Donjee - do you mind me asking when you got severe ohss & was in intensive care how many eggs did you have collected? What point did you realise you had ohss? 

Can you not do a stimulated cycle again on a lower dose?

Also please don't lose hope, your otd isn't for 4 more days! It honestly can change over night! Tuesday 11th & Wednesday 12th December I had barely there positives, Thursday 13th it started picking up until a couple of days later on the Saturday when I got a pregnant on clear blue digi.

I honestly have read this too - FET can take longer to implant & longer to produce hcg, I read this from this site! Maybe google some info about it to put your mind at ease a little?

X


----------



## louisenburton

Donjee I used FRER and got a negative till 2 days before my OTD. They're not 100% accurate


----------



## borderbound

Day early but did a POAS with a normal test not early response and it was a BFN...  Any hope for me tomorrow? Shall I get an early response? Or is it time to stop the projesterone and get back on the clomid. 

 hmph.


----------



## Jo1980

I'm only 5dp5dt and I'm going maaad!!!! All I think about constant is testing early, I've bought 2 first response on my lunch hour!!!! I'm so scared its not going to work again, want to know now!!!
I've been getting sharp stabbing/shooting pains in my right boob, do you think that's a symptom of the progesterone?!?!


----------



## donjee

thanks ivfmamma, I appreciate you trying to lift my spirits, and I will look into the whole frozen embies implanting later on. as for my ohss, I have literally put a mental block on it so my recall of it is pretty sketchy. I started to get symptoms the day of EC and never went home. it got worse and worse, despite being hooked up to albumin drip and taking cabergoline. I became so swollen that I couldn't sit, lay or stand. even once I was discharged I was readmitted the following day having suffered such a relapse and being dehydrated again. awful awful time. that's why I can't go through fresh cycle again - its now or never! I was on very low stimulation anyway but I had the standard trigger that was in the preloaded pen and I wonder if that's what did it. I'll never know. I honestly can't remember how many eggs I had collected, as I said I have blocked a lot of that time in my life out - it was hell!

thank you for your reassurance and kind words xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Donjee, I so hope you get your positive, but please don't think this is your last attempt. 

IVM (in vitro maturation) is being used more & more for ladies with previous ohss or for ladies at risk of ohss if you google ivm then you'll see all about it.

I really hope this cycle works for you, but if it doesn't you have ivm which would be ideal treatment for you xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies, well I've AF has come 8dp3dt, spoting turned to period, good luck to everyone awaiting results 
Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sfozzy - I'm so sorry love   hope next yeAr is your year xx


----------



## AMD

Sfozzy so sorry.x


----------



## borderbound

sorry Fozzy... 


 luck to everyone else!


----------



## crazyroychick

Sfozzy, big   , hope next year is our year xx


----------



## hopewishpray

sfozzy im so sorry honey   your time will come soon xx
i had my hcg levels checked today theny were 270 the nurse said thats a good level so now just have to wait untill the 18jan for my first scan    
Hope xxx


----------



## louisenburton

Oh sfozzy.


----------



## Dippers

Sfozzy, sorry to hear the bad news. Try to enjoy Xmas and start again next year.  

Donjee good luck for your OTD.

I just tested a day early using a first response test kit and I got a BFP.... I am still in shock. Stick wee embryo(s)....

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey dipper  that fab news  congrats  and what make you test early

Becky7 xx


----------



## Jo1980

Sfozzy very sorry   hope 2013 is your year xx

Dipper congrats on your BFP


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Sfozzy so sorry to read of your BFN sending      to you 

Hopewishpray and Dippers  on your BFP

 for OTD tomorrow Borderbound, solucky, indiajo and na123

Sending  all around

Donna


----------



## Dippers

Becky7 I have been a nervous wreck all week but I was on a building site on Wednesday and I got a really bad headache - must have been all the dust, etc - that has never happened me before and part of my work is based on site. My partner only came home this evening so a hpt was the first thing we did. I could not have gotten through tonight without doing one......


----------



## BECKY7

Wow dipper  only a headache  
Becky7 xx


----------



## Buntyg

sfozzy xxxx


----------



## PurpleRain

Sorry sfozzy, sending you  . I hope your time comes soon.

Well today is OTD for me, I have to confess to testing on Wednesday but did another today bust to be sure and its a  

Not quite celebrating yet. Praying that these little bean/s are sticky and that I can hang onto it/them this time.

 Merry Christmas to you all.

Much Love

PurpleRain x


----------



## donjee

so sorry to hear your news Sfozzy, my heart goes out to you. 

congratulations to the recent BFPs - purple rain and dippers, that's wonderful news. I'm thrilled for you. this board is so bitter sweet, I can't help but worry that with all the BFPs it would be unlikely that I could be added to this list too. 

Thank you so much ivfmama, how have I never heard about ivm before? I have done a little reading and it sounds so good to be true and so perfect for me that I don't understand why none of the professionals and consultants I have come into contact with have ever mentioned it to me in the past.

I now need to establish whether it is done in my area anywhere. the oxford one does and was first in country to do it but oxford really is a bit far for me?!


again, the lovely ladies on here have come us trumps in


----------



## Dippers

Must have been the smells that set it off. I also have lower back pain which I didn't have first time round.

Purplerain congratulations. Its hard not celebrating but at least we can talk openly here.... Try to stay positive even though I know you have been so disappointed before.

Donjee I have found out more on this website than most of the doctors have told me..... Good to see they are helping you out too....


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats purple rain xx


----------



## Dinapantz

Puple Rain and Dippers.  I'm soooo very pleased for you.  

Onto the next roller coaster now!


----------



## borderbound

Was so sure that it was a bfn for me that I didn't take progesterone at all today went to bed at ten 24hrs wuth no proj and feeling so nautious.  Not felt that at all before now so I know it's definitely not remnants of proj cream keep feeling I'm going to throw up DP has given me pin to puke in! 

Could it be coming off the cream is making me sick? 

I want to think I'm pregnant 
But I did a test today (one day early) and it was negative. 

I don't get sick from AF.  Can't help wondering... sick of TWW. Doing my head in.


----------



## borderbound

BFN for me  

Now just waiting for AF and hoping progesterone not delayed it by too long so I can start again. 

It's hard to feel anything really it's been such a rollercoaster I just feel numb. 

Good luck to everyone still waiting! 

BB x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Border bound - very sorry x


----------



## Buntyg

Border bound    sorry to hear that- hope 2013 is your year x


----------



## Dippers

Border Bound I am so sorry to hear your news.....


----------



## donjee

hi everyone. hope you're all ok. its horrid weather here today and while taking DS to swimming club today, I had to drive my new car through two massive floods! 

as for me and my 2ww, I have totally lost my nerve for testing now and am right back where I was this time in my last embryo transfer. so sure its a negative and am just counting down to when I can stop using these darn backside bullets!! have looked more into IVM today and chatted to DH about it. I'm really excited now that there is hope for us beyond this FET.  on a separate note (and trying not to read into anything or allow myself to imagine anything) I swear I have a very very mile heartburn going on! 

be back later xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

PurpleRain well done 

BB so sorry to read your news   

 to Gemsie our only OTD tester tomorrow    

Hope that you arent all too wet, dreadful weather!

Donna


----------



## Gemsie

Hi All

Congratulations to all with BFP   

So sorry to those who have not been successful this time, hope 2013 is the year for you all.

Donna, thank you but i am petrified of testing. I haven't had any symptoms at all until yesterday when I started with bad AF type pains and slightly sore boobs! I will be testing at about 7am and then my DH will be going to work so I am praying it is good news as I don't want to spend the day at home alone if not worked! What's worrying me is that this time last year I was on 2ww and it ended in chemical I had enormous boobs with clear blue veins and this time they are just a little sore! 

I have been told to test tomorrow and then again on Christmas Day but I guess that if it is negative tomorrow at 12dpt then it  will more than likely be the same on Christmas Day. 

I am praying this could be my Christmas miracle 

Xxx


----------



## AMD

Good luck gemsie.x


----------



## Dinapantz

Not necessarily Gemsie......every day counts and these results change all the time.  We're all praying for your Xmas miracle too


----------



## Jo1980

Good luck gemsie


----------



## louisenburton

Thinking of you gemsie. Every person and pregnancy is different (apparently) and I know you've been through it before.


----------



## solucky

hi,sorry to hear of the negatives


----------



## solucky

well,otd for me,17 dpo/12dp5dt/4w3d ,and i had a beta hcg come back at 815   

i had a bfp back in july with a single fet and hcg was 257,so a big leap.i had 2x5d blasts


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sounds like they both may have stuck  x



solucky said:


> well,otd for me,17 dpo/12dp5dt/4w3d ,and i had a beta hcg come back at 815
> 
> i had a bfp back in july with a single fet and hcg was 257,so a big leap.i had 2x5d blasts


----------



## Dinapantz

SoLucky.  Sounds like twins to me.  What a Xmas present eh?


----------



## BECKY7

So lucky  that fab news  Congrats .

Got mild pain like ovulate pain  and I am 9dpiui  nothing major  aghhhhhh

Becky7 xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Amy - I'm glad your online, been waiting for you to pop up (sorry I'm honestly not a stalker) lol

When you had your first scan was it just the sac found? what were your hcg levels at that scan & how many weeks days were you?

Thanks Hun, I'll just get out bath & get dry & I will explain in detail why I ask (don't want to drop my phone in bath) I have an early scan Monday & I'm worrying its too soon 

Thank you   xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

haha ok sure stalker lol  

well..

where i had pains i had HCG done at 4 weeks + 1 day that was 233. then next day went epu they couldnt see anything but said i was too early that they dont see a gestional sac till hcg is 1,500 or so. 

then i went to gp he sent me for another blood. that was 4 days after my first one. i was 4 weeks + 5days and it was 1,251. it was doubling every 39 hours!! ''normal'' is 48-72 hours so mine was doubling quicker than that. 

so then i went back to epu at 5 weeks + 1 day and they found the sac which was 6.9mm. it looks like the yolk was appearing but its very small but ive shown people and they can see it at the top of the sac too.  

i have my first private scan on monday to find heartbeat im so scared!! then i have to go back to epu as they wanna check my ovaries again   even tho ive told them with ivf they take a while to go back to normal size.

write back let me know whats happened ur end xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi again Amy, it's only the stalker hehe 

Ok so my life story is ..... (might take me a while to write)  

I have history of ectopic pregnancys (x2) I have no tubes now but apparently embryos can attach onto your stumps were tubes used to be (scary!!) 

when I first got faint positive about 6dp5dt I had a bit of belly ache & bloating & felt crappy so i went to A&E as my ivf unit advised me too as they thought i had ohss, hcg came back at 11 & did a scan to check ovaries which were obvs swollen etc.. But nothing seen on scan baby wise (would of been a miracle at hcg of 11 anyway lol) 

next day i had bit of spotting, & I still kept getting cramping an spotting a little bit So went back to A&E five days later and my HCG had gone up to 174, bleeding stopped but cramping still remained a little bit. 

These past few days I've been getting some twinges & sharp annoying little pains in the groin area (similar to when I had my ectopics but no ill admit they aren't as bad as when I had ectopics!) so today I went back to epau got bloods re done (had to kick up a fuss to get my bloods done!) they came back at 1400 today.

So bloods have been as follows

(11th December) hcg 11

***5 DAYS LATER***

(16th December) hcg 174

***6 DAYS LATER***

(22nd December) hcg 1400

So it looks like my hcg bloods are doing what they should? (I really know this answer myself having been through 2 ectopics previously, but I like reasurrance from others! lol)

EPAU have booked me in for a scan Monday (Xmas eve) ill be 5 weeks 3 days (but could be less than that if implantation was late if you see what I mean?) 

I just don't want to go for a scan Monday & no sac be seen bcos I will worry all Xmas I have another ectopic!

I don't expect to see heartbeat or anything Monday but will seriously be gutted if I don't see sac

What do you think? xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hcg is doubling  Go for scan. As ur hcg was that high you will see a sac by Monday. It's gotta be 1500 to see sac and yours was 1400 today. 

When did u last have blood/spotting?? X


----------



## Ivfmamma

My last hcg blood was taken today at 3.30pm which came back at 1400.

My scan is Monday morning xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sorry I meant like bleeding spotting??

My scan us Monday too! What times yours x


----------



## Ivfmamma

I've had spotting on wednesday 12th December lasted about 24 hours, then I had it again Sunday 16th December lasted about 24 hours, then today I had a couple of droplets on tissue but that was after internal examination so I'm sure she irritated my cervix somewhat as I have had no bleeding all week up until those couple of spots after internal exam, then just as i was leaving hospital i went for wee & wiped & it was brown watery on tissue paper. 

dr said upon internal that cervix was closed & no blood seen, so I have no idea what's going on to be honest x


----------



## Ivfmamma

My scan is 11.45am on Monday morning, I'm freakin out about it as I've had this twice before... 

Sorry Danielle no baby in the womb.

Im absolutely terrified xx


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi IVF Mamma, wishing you all the best for your scan on Monday  . I know how terrified you (all of us) must be feeling.  I've been in tears on and off all day because I'm so terrified that my clinic will not see  anything at the scan in 5 days time.  We deliberately chose not to have bloods this time but I'm slowly realising that what will be will be and I can't do anything about it and as I keep telling others we have to stay strong mentally as its just as important, so I'm going to try and buck up and put into practice what I preach!  Tomorrow is a new day.  Lets think positively that this is our time and its all going to be 'A' okay and the best Xmas and New Year ever   

Good luck with your scan too, Amy


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Solucky fantastic news and what a great HCG level

Its wonderful to see some positive outcomes upon the thread and what better time of year 

Could i just ask though that chat regarding scans/symptoms etc be used in the appropriate threads, as can become upsetting for those whom havent been so lucky

Donna


----------



## donjee

evening all (if any of you are still here!)
I can't sleep. been in bed and feeling tired for over an hour but just can't sleep. so I tested again using a FRER but it was negative again. I'm still only 11dp3dt but I'm really thinkin FRER would have picked up a positive by now. I am disappointed and still can't sleep but at least I know now eh?

can't believe this chapter is over now - nothing good came out of that awful cycle in march that almost took my life. what is the point? if it wasn't for reading about the positive testers on here, id genuinely believe there is no point! how can I not do this? why does my body let me down? I have done this before so why can't I do it again. ugh! so sorry for the moan but is late, I'm tired and totally totally deflated and defeated. I'm sure I'll feel better in the morning . . . 

thanks for listening xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Darling donjee  you are 3 day too early  so stop wasting money on test just wait till Xmas day and test so pls try to relax and ave a glass or warm bath to relax.

I too can't sleep as was still hungry lol.

Becky7 xx


----------



## donjee

thanks Becky7, I know you're right but I just don't think I can do this - this wait is killing me, its so long and even tougher when you don't even believe that its worked. I know there are so many people who have felt the same on this board now, in the past and still to come but I just can't keep my chin up! I too am laying here hungry but have done my teeth and flossed and I don't want to have to do them again . . . I know I sound very moany and this is so unlike me to feel like this and admit to others I feel like it . . . 

I think I just need to sleep! 

thank you again Becky7,
Donjee xxx


----------



## louisenburton

Donjee. You KNOW it's early. We KNOW it's early that's the logical fact but as we all know nothing about this is logical! We can read all the articles in the world and google as much information as we can absorb but when it's happening to you personally it's different. 

Maybe it didn't work. Maybe it implanted late. Hang in there and remember we're all hanging with you!

Ps I can sleep perfectly well I just have a bigger need to pee than Jordan has for publicity !


----------



## Gemsie

Hi Ladies

Thank you all so much for your positive vibes last night!

I really can't believe I am typing this but I have just tested and got BFP the indicator says 2-3weeks. 

Next step.......praying for stickiness! 

Ladies still waiting for your OTD please don't give up I was convinced it hadn't worked.

Best wishes.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats gemsie xx


----------



## BECKY7

Gemsie  congrats and sound very strong if it say 2-3 week  now you can relax.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rose-petal

Hi i had my otd on wed just gone i got a very faint possitive they told me to stay on progesterone and come back for another test on thursday 27th. As u can prob guess i have been testing like mad but im still only getting very faint possitives i have had a little bit of brown spotting the past 2 days. surely its a bit late for implantation bleeding and my line should be getting darker by now? Whats everyone else think?


----------



## BECKY7

Hey rose petal  when you had faint line it is your trigger shot and as for brown spotting in he last 2 day are good as it is the right time  so good luck for Thursday, otherwise get clearblue and see what happen.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rose-petal

hi it cant be my trigger shot surely i had it ovitrelle 3 weeks ago im currently on a 3ww not a 2ww my faint possitive came on my test date at hospital x


----------



## donjee

congratulations Gemsie! 

rose petal, I don't think it can still be your trigger but I don't know why so faint. isn't a line a line, regardless of colour? I know there are people here who can answer your questions better than I can but we're all here for you. can't believe you're now into your third week - you must feel so frustrated!
xxxx


----------



## rose-petal

thankyou, its driving me crazy lol nothing is ever simple with my body! Im trying my best to keep a level head but just dont know what to think   hope everyone else is well x


----------



## donjee

its frustrating when you feel like your body isn't doing what it should.  I totally get that- with you all the way. I wish I had answers for you, so sorry xxx


----------



## crazyroychick

Congrats Gemsie and any other new BFPs I have missed, so pleased for you xx

Rose petal, same happened to me last year and was a chemical pregnancy, m/c at 5 wks but they can only determine this by checking bloods to see if hcg rising as it should in normal pregnancy, did they not do any bloods? Xx

Donee, I seriously hope it changes for you but I think you just know don't you? I did on my 3 negatives, really    you get your much deserved BFP xx


----------



## Jo1980

Donjee I feel exactly the same as you, horrible isn't it :-(

Congrats gemsie

I'm getting ready for my 3rd BFN. Tested with FRER this morning 7dp5dt and not even a glimpse of a feint line. My boobs aren't as sore which has always been a bad sign on my previous cycles. I just can't believe after everything me & OH have been through that we're still not the lucky ones


----------



## Gemsie

Thank you ladies for your messages, I still can not believe it. I won't be having any bloods done just got to wait for a scan at 7 weeks so praying all is ok and my numbers are going up!

For any ladies giving up hope, please try to stay positive. I was convinced it hadn't worked as last year although it ended in a chemical pregnancy I had a lot more symptoms and my boobs were huge but this time hardly anything. I guess it is very true when people say that ever cycle and pregnancy is different.

Fingers crossed for everyone still waiting.


----------



## AMD

No if it helps on my last attempt I tested on day 7 & got a bfn then on day 12 a Bfp! Still plenty of time. Don't give up hope.x


----------



## Gemd85

Just wanted to say hi to everyone, and good luck to all those on 2ww. I am new to this thread but am in the same situation as you... Slowly being driven insane by 2ww. I am d4 post 5day blastocyst transfer. Beginning to loose all hope over the past cpl of days... Who would've thought I'd miss the the painful breasts and the stomach cramps!


----------



## TillyT

Hi

Hope you don't mind me joining this message board, I had 1 5 day blast transferred Monday last week. My test date is next Saturday. I was just wondered if anyone has had a BFP without having any implantation bleeding? as I'm getting bit worried as although I've had cramping off and on I haven't had any bleeding as yet.

Good luck to everyone and have a nice Xmas.
Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Tilly T - I had no bleeding what so ever with implantation and still haven't. Last blood I had was my period end of October x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Solucky and Gemsie  ladies

Welcome Gemd85 and TillyT

Donjee sending lots of         your way 

Sending lots of  to the ladies still awaiting OTD

Donna


----------



## lily1980

Girls I hope you don't mind me jumping on this thread?  We are trying naturally and we are due to test on Christmas day although I planned to test tomorrow so easier to deal with the disappointment.

Anyway, tonight I just caved in and POAS and I have the faintest second line on a First Response Early Pregnancy Test.  It took a minute or so to come up but it is there and it is faint -- is this our first ever BFP?  My DH isn't even home yet and I don't want to run about telling him the good news if it is typical to get a second faint line and not be?  Any advice would be so appreciated 

Lily xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Lily how long did it take for line to come up? 

If within 10 minutes I'd say yes, if after 10 minutes I'd say retest again tomorrow morning with your first morning urine, good luck, FRER are good they detected me 6dp5dt so do catch hcg early xx


----------



## lily1980

Thanks for replying.  The first pink line is really vivid and came up straight away.  The second line came up in about 90 seconds - do you think it is good news?  I've had cramps and a tiny bit brown spotting but not as much spotting as I normally get before a period.  Does the faintness of the line matter? xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Lily sounds like it is a postitive to me. Faint is normal as u are just coming up to 4 weeks congrats x

Test again in morning tho as the first wee has most hcg in x


----------



## lily1980

OMG thank you so much.  The pee tonight wasn't that strong I suppose as I had only been for a pee about 2 hours before - I wasn't expecting anyting to come up so was doing POAS just to try and ease me in gently that things hadn't worked.  Luckily I've got another one for tomorrow morning so will use that first thing.  I'm desperately trying to get hold of my DH as I want him to come home but can't get hold of him. xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Oh Lilly I think you have a  

I had really faint lines on FRER then each got darker every day, at one point I had to download a flash light app on my iPhone to show my mam the line as it was that faint she couldn't see it lol, a few days later i didnt need the flashlight to see the line! honest I think you have your good news  xxx


----------



## lily1980

Thank you so much ladies - I'm trying to stay calm and not get too excited but I had a little tear of happiness.  I still can't get hold of DH so I phoned my mum and she was so happy and I've to phone her again in the morning when I do a first pee test.  My line isn't so faint that you would need a light to see it (though maybe my mum would!) so I'm taking that as a good sign.  xxx


----------



## lily1980

And also massive congrats on you    - sorry I think i got a bit caught up in me to say it!!! xxx


----------



## louisenburton

Tilly. I had no implantation bleeding, have had no sporting, very VERY few symptoms so hang in there and keep the faith. 

Lily I did the same preparation thing you did. Sounds promising. 

Hang in there ladies. It's amazing how many people are SO positive on week one of wait and loose faith on week two. Good luck xxxx


----------



## donjee

evening all, hope youre all ok.

great news lily1980! 

jo1980 - thank you for your words of reassurance x sorry to hear you're feeling the same though x

tilly, I know I'm not much to go on but in my one successful pregnancy I had no spotting or bleeding whatsoever. this FET I have also had none, not 100% on outcome yet though. every time I wipe, I pray I'll see some but I haven't! I've really felt nothing so far though so maybe wait and see what others say. x

AFM I am very tired after my night of not falling asleep last night followed by busy day today. I had lush dreams last night - tested positive twice. it was so lovely - I didn't want my dream to end. I'm going to do my relaxation cd and try to get to sleep soon. totally lost my nerve and interest in testing. will probably leave it now till boxing day. I know drugs will prevent my af coming so I know I will have to face seeing that stark white space with no pink lines in it once more.

love to all xxx


----------



## lily1980

Well the 2nd test this morning was also lovely  !!!!!!!  The 2nd line was properly pink this time rather than being faint - I have my two tests lined up and I can't help looking at them.

Hope everyone is ok and that 2013 is the year of annoucements and births for us all.

xxx


----------



## louisenburton

Lily CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  
Are you planning on doing any more? I ended up doing 6 poas as I couldn't quite believe it. What a lovely present. A very merry Christmas xxxx


----------



## lily1980

Awwww thank you Louise.  Yes I'm popping to shops later and planning on getting some more today - my DH is worried that I will POAS everyday until I can get to the GP.  This is truly the best Christmas present I ever could have wished for - could hardly sleep a wink last night.  A very merry Christmas to you too xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats Lily xx


----------



## Ajax

Congratulations to all the BFP's!


Lots of   to those who didn't get the news they so very much wanted.


Lots of luck to all testers today and in the coming days ahead    


Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas  


A xxxxx


----------



## louisenburton

Lily we did 6 tests from 3 different brands


----------



## Buntyg

Hi everyone,

Just to let you know I have been testing for the last 3days and can confirm a BFN.  Absolutely gutted and just want the ground to swallow me up.  It's a secret that we have been having tx So have to put a brave face on it.

I hope everyone else testing gets good news and congratulations to all the BFP's

Bunty x


----------



## Fat girl slim

Awwww huge congrats to all you BFP'S wicked news xxx  

So sorry for all us BFN'S hugs to ya all let's hope 2013 makes our dreams come true    

Merry crimbo everyone


----------



## louisenburton

Oh bounty. Huge hugs sweetheart. You can always be yourself here


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Just popping in .......

Lily yay fantastic news 

Fat Girls Slim lovely to see you popping by....

Donjee  for OTD tomorrow

Bunty so sorry to read your news   

To those ladies whose dreams havent come true i wish your dreams to come true in 2013, a lovely Christmas    

To those who have a dream come true have a fantastic Christmas

Love
Donna


----------



## Gemsie

Congratulations to today's bfp's 

For those still waiting OTD I have my fingers crossed and for those of you who have been unsuccessful try to stay strong and don't give up hope 2013 may be your year.

I got my BFP yesterday at 12dp3dt and I am over the moon but also a little scared. I haven't had many symptoms during my 2ww but for the last few days I have been more crampy and my boobs started to be really sore and swollen but today nothing! My boobs don't hurt don't seem as swollen and no cramping. I had a chemical this time last year and am worried about it happening again. How would i know if it has happened as my af won't come while still on meds! Got to test again tomorrow and worried that it will have gone from 2-3 weeks pregnant to 1-2. 

Is it normal to feel symptoms one day and then completely gone the next and everything still be ok?

My DH is not happy with me as he wants me to just be happy with my bfp and I am but still worried.

I guess this roller coaster never really ends until you are holding you baby!


----------



## louisenburton

Gemsie I think I've had ms maybe twice and not on consecutive days. Sure it'll be fine. 

I don't think the worrying stops when baby is born either lol


----------



## Gemsie

Hi Louise

Thanks for your reply what is MS? There are still so many abbreviations I am still not sure of!

I hope everyone has a lovely Christmas day and fingers crossed for all of you testing tomorrow.


----------



## Imclucky

Hiya, sorry to butt in, I'm new here, I'm on my 2ww had a 5day blast last Monday. Due to test Saturday, I'm very nervous, got lots of symptoms inc what could possibly be IB, never had that before. Anyways hope all have a fab Xmas xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Gemsie, my husband is a bit the same. 

He says I'm never satisfied, but having had bad luck previously in pregnancys you do tend to worry no matter what.

Men hey I don't think they truly understand (well not all men - but mine anyway bless him) 

(why do women carry the babys? Please remind me again?) 

x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Gemsie - MS = morning sickness 

X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Welcome Pinky

Gemsie, why not hop across to the Waiting for First Scan thread, it can be found in the Pregnancy Clubs further down the board, everyone going through similar thoughts, having the same questions

Just wanted to wish you all a



Best wishes to all

Donna


----------



## Dinapantz

Wishing everyone a very Merry Xmas   and I hope you all receive the   you deserve.  For those who don't my heart goes out to you and I know there's nothing I can say that you'll want to hear  

I will be leaving this thread as I have my first scan in 3 days, so I hope to continue my posts on the due date Jul/Aug thread and Part 4 scan  . 

Gemsie: I felt and still feel EXACTLY the same as you and we have very similar circumstances.  You're going to worry from one day to the next no matter what anyone says.  Believe me!  Only this scan, which i am terrified about will help lessen my fears of another M/C but even then, I know I'm going to be worried until I hold that baby in my arms.  It's natural after everything we've all been through....... 

Again wishing everyone the very best


----------



## Gemsie

Thanks ladies 

This site is so great, I would be lost without you all.

Donna, thanks for the tip on the waiting for scan thread I will take a look and the Christmas picture is fab.

IVF mamma, morning sickness of course doh! My husband was so relieved when I told him it was bfp but now it's just get on with it, what you worrying about! Wish they did have to go through it all themselves but let's face it they would have given up ages ago!  

Merry Christmas everyone, I would add a christmas picture if I knew how, I struggle just to add smilies!


----------



## louisenburton

May I add my love and bet wishes to everyone xxx


----------



## donjee

Merry Christmas Eve everyone!

I'm about to wrap the last of my presents and traditionally this would be done with a glass of Baileys (yummy!) but tonight, both my hands will be free for wrapping! probably for the best! 

I know I am not the only one with OTD tomorrow - hope you're all holding up ok. I've put testing right on the back burner and unless something changes, I won't test till Wednesday.  I'm all over the place - cried at Heston tonight. this treatment is enough to drive me insane!

best wishes everyone, lots of love xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey merry Xmas to you all and our dream for 2013 will happen 

Becky xx


----------



## donjee

bfn again this morning. I'm out! best wishes to everyone - you've all been so supportive and lovely - hopefully I'll be back some time after some ivm (thanks again ivfmamma!) . . .

does anyone know (and I will post this somewhere else if this isn't the right place) is it possible that I could have immune issues that need looking into? I know nothing about them really but have read about them on here. what I don't understand also is if it is possible there is a problem even though I have had a baby and had no problems in the past. can there problems develop like that?

love to all xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Donjee, I'm glad I could give you some hope about IVM, Leeds reproductive medicine unit were I have treatment has just started IVM.

Sorry about your bfn this morning, life can be unfair to people sometimes, but I always say.. you don't get any were in life if you give up, you have to keep going until you have that baby in your arms.

Sometimes things are sent to try us, but that's only so when we get there eventually we will appreciate it much more.

I'm not sure about the immune testing but I think it's a good idea, maybe they will find something & sort it for you so you don't keep getting your bfn!

I think I've read somewhere after 3 or more failed cycles, a clinic will advise to get some immune testing done & explore the avenues to why treatment is failing.

Good luck with it all x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Donjee   I'm so sorry xx


----------



## louisenburton

Donjee sorry my darling. Fingers crossed 2013 is your year


----------



## Fat girl slim

I'm due to test 3rd of jan..... But I keep getting sharp stabbing pains...much to early for af I think haven't had this before    I think I'm just looking for signs


----------



## Dinapantz

So sorry to hear that, Donjee    As for the immune testing you should speak to your consultant for his advice as the Chicago bloods as they're called are terribly, terribly expensive but worth it of course if it turns out that is the problem.  After 3 failed attempts and a chem. pregnancy that's the route we went down and discovered that my NK cells attack the embryo and that I'm also at increased risk of thrombosis (problems with my blood clotting) which affects blood getting to the uterus and ultimately I'm at a greater risk of M/C.  As a result of these findings, I underwent IV Intralipids, clexane and steroids this cycle and it's all worked so far.  Just waiting on the final scan confirmation tomorrow hence why I can't sleep!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Dina - I was the same could hardly sleep. My body was shaking when she put it in I couldn't see it then she moved and there it all was the heart flickering it was like a ton of bricks lifted off me! I can't wait to hear of yours! Now I have the worry of will it still be beating. Come and tell us straight away what happened x

Well I'm off out today to get some new clothes. Bottom wise nothing fits me anymore getting a podge. Tbh I'm living in leggings only thing I find comfortable x


----------



## AMD

Donjee I'm on clexane & asprin as I have poor uterine blood flow. My family has factor v Leidon so my doctor tested me for all blood clotting disorders. I also pushed for nk killer cells test through the doctor as I went to see Dr Gorgy in London about immunes & his prices were crazy. He was also giving ladies prescriptions for drugs for immune issues without tests. I questioned him on this & he denied it & has since stopped doing it. When treatment doesn't work we assume there are immune issues. But not always the case. Chat with your doctor abour yours & family history & see if you need further tests from there. I also had my thyroid checked. Also need to start from basics. Do you exercise? What's your diet like? Can any improvements be made? I say all of the above from experience & 6 attempts & as a scientist alot I looked into alot myself. I had 4 attempts with DH all bfn. I am using donor egg, not such a good quality in the UK so I went abroad. Great quality donor eggs & still bfn. I had a suspicion something was not right with DH. Got him tested & it showed up a number of issues! So we had a 5th attempt with embryo donation & worked first time. Sadly MC due poor uterine blood flow. Now on 6th attempt with donation again but with clexane & asprin & praying again but rather then spending lots on tests tried to work out what may be relevant to us. Good luck.x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi 

How are we all

Donjee so sorry to read of your result

If you look at the Immune/investigations section which can be found under diagnosis section there is a guide there by Agate well worth a read 

You could ask your GP to run level 1 tests and some gps will also do some of the level 2's but not all

 to those still awaiting OTD

Donna


----------



## Imclucky

Just a quick question, I'm due to test Saturday (5dt on 17/12) had ohss to start & now starting to become very uncomfortable so maybe I'll test in the morning. Is it wise? This is my 1st ICSI. Anyone had ohss (mines mild) & BFP? I'd be grateful of any advice.

Thanks in advance


----------



## irishflower

hi pinky, I developed ohss after et and it was triggered by the hcg from my bfp! often it's a good sign....though a painful one! good luck with your testing


----------



## Imclucky

Thx for the reply, with ohss can it be treated or is it just wait until after the test? God there's so many questions, even bending hurts now be a good cause if I'm expecting


----------



## irishflower

I didn't get any treatment for mine, after about 2 weeks it started to ease. just had plenty of fluids, rest and kept an eye on it. I could hardly walk, and bending or peeing were both very painful. also got little sleep for 2 weeks as I just couldn't get comfortable at night....it's awful!


----------



## Imclucky

Thanks


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Pinky

I agree with Irishflower

I too had mild ohss, triggered by the rising HCG

I think one day early should be ok and no chance of getting false bfp

Let us know how you get on hun 

Donna


----------



## Imclucky

Did the test & it was BFP, doesn't feel real tho, doing it again tomorrow lol


----------



## irishflower

congrats pinky!! thought it might be bfp for you as apparently it always is if ohss kicks in at this stage!


----------



## Dinapantz

Pinky.  Soooo happy for you


----------



## Gemd85

Seriously tired past few days and everytime I try and do something I start getting breathless. Is it possible for ohss to come on this late? I have no pain, just cramping in the mornings and head ache and breathless. My otd is Sunday


----------



## Imclucky

Thanks  I just wished I didn't have to take all the other meds until 12 weeks, very small price to pay. Just hope there's more BFP's to follow for everyone else x


----------



## louisenburton

Hey all just to let you know that lack of symptoms and low hcg aren't always a worry. 

We had two embryos put back in day two (one grade two one grade three). Only one embryo implanted but we've got identical twins !


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies im in a bit of a state this evening my gp sent me to my local hospital because id had some pains i had the scan done by the midwife who said before she started she wasnt sure if she would see alot because i was only 5weeks 1 day so she took the scan and could see the sac!!
She then got the doctor who came in looked at the scan and told me at this stage she should be able to see a blob in the sac or even the beginnings of a heart best so she is worried that the pregnancy hasnt developed  she didnt take bloods or even scan me again herself and told me to come back in a week im shocked and devastated tried call gcrm clinic but they were closed by this time, Has anyone else ever had a scan this early and just had a empty sac!!
Hope xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi hopewishpray  yes unforturely  it all normal as normally the best time to have a scan is 6/7 week when 5 week are way too early to see and hear everything.
If he can see a sac with blob  don't give up hope yet wait till next week.
I know it not what you want to hear sorry.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Dinapantz

I agree with Becky.  That is early, so don't give up Hope and stay strong  . A week can make all the difference.


----------



## hopewishpray

Thanks Becky the sack was empty though had no blob   x


----------



## BECKY7

That is normal  as 5 week is way too early  so wait till next week and I am sure if you do the test again it will still say pregnant  or have a blood test to find out how high it is.
I so know it so hard and horrible but pls try to be positive for another week.
Becky7 xx


----------



## hopewishpray

Thank you Becky I took a test yesterday with clear blue and it had gone up to 3+ weeks last week it only said 2till3weeks so hoping that's good x


----------



## BECKY7

Well there you go then now relax and enjoy  otherwise it would have gone down to 1-2 week eh .
Becky7 xx


----------



## TillyT

Hi all, congrats to all those that have bfps over Xmas, and hope all others have their dreams come true in 2013.

Well I never thought the day would come but my test date is tomorrow, I've been surprisingly strong and not tested early, I think it's a case of wanting to test but not wanting to test at the same time! 

I've not had a good day today, I think all my doubts have come at once and now convinced it hasn't worked, I had 1 5 day grade 3bb blast transferred. I seriously need a boot up the backside so I'll get some sleep tonight! I suppose I've read on websites so many cases of ladies having several rounds of treatment and it not being successful I am convinced i surely can't be first time lucky.

Anyway enough of me feeling sorry for myself, hope you all have a good evening and weekend.


----------



## louisenburton

Tilly my darling I am with you completely. I have a friend who has had about 8 miscarriages. There are people who have been through so much more rhan we have. I was devestated that we only got five eggs. then again when only two fertilised. As I wanted two embryos back in there was no point in waiting so they were our back in. We had our early scan today and only one implanted.  But it's identical twins - which apparently has nothing to do with IVF. 

You don't deserve this cycle to work any more than anyone else BUT YOU DON'T DESERVE IT ANY LESS

Keep the faith and hopes, prayers and crossed fingers till omorrow. Let us know


----------



## AMD

Tilly good luck.

Louise how exciting identical twins.


----------



## louisenburton

Thanks amd


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

TillyT and Pinky wishing you both all the luck in the world for tomorrow

Sending  to the last few remainding ladies due to test

Donna


----------



## nixwilson

Congrats everyone on their BFPs  And lots of    for those still to test!!

I am now 5w3d and hanging in there, due to have my scan on Thursday when I will be 6w1d but am thinking I might wait til the following week when I am 7w so that i can def see if there is one or two in there. The last time I went at 6w2d and got told there was only 1 heartbeat, only to come back at 9w to be told the egg had split and it was identical twins! Sadly we lost them and in the process I nearly died too so terrified of going back and being told the same! They say the chances of it happening again are like winning the lottery but knowing my luck.....

Roll on next week!

N x


----------



## TillyT

Well it's test day and I used one of those clear blue digital word tests, and it said not pregnant. So I guess after 12 days past a 5 day blast embryo transfer that pretty definitive really, so I'm not sure it's worth re testing tomorrow or Monday.

Pretty gutted and massively disappointed, this was our first go at this, so we didn't know what to expect. We will go back for our 3 frosties at some point over the next 12 months I guess.

But at the moment we will allow ourselves some time to grieve and regroup.

Best wishes to you all for 2013.

Tilly 
Xx


----------



## Dinapantz

I'm soooo very sorry, Tilly.  Its the worst feeling in the world, I know and there are no words of comfort.....just give it time


----------



## Gemd85

I have been naughty and tested 2 days early, there were faint lines on both and I'm pretty sure that they were there before the ten mins but u have to hold them up to see. Right now am regretting 1. Buying cheap tesco tests 2. Testing early. Have just been out and brought some first response ones but I think I should prob wait for otd tomorrow


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

tillyt so sorry to read your news,    take good care of yourself honey

Gemd85  for retesting on OTD honey     

Donna


----------



## Imclucky

Just a quick question (again, sorry) I tested yesterday & got BFP but this morning I've had spotting, just once, is it anything to worry about? I'm going to test again tomorrow morning just in case. Has anyone had this, I'm 13d5dt.
Thanks  x


----------



## Helena123

I'm on Day 28. My cycles are a set 24 days. It is only in the last 12 hours I have begun to think I could be pregnant... 24 hrs ago I was collecting clomid from my GP!

I tested negative on Xmas Eve Day 23 and that was negative. I have had every single indication that AF was on its way but this has now subsided and I've got tingling hands and feet (I think it's my nerves!)

Only thing I did different this month was use progesterone cream from Day 14 to Day 21.

I can't bear to test and be disappointed...


----------



## Helena123

I tested and got BFP!!! I was so sure that it was going to be negative!

Pinky78 - I had a stain about 3 days ago that was why I was convinced this IUI had not worked together with ALL my usual monthly symptoms.

X


----------



## Imclucky

Helena123 said:


> I tested and got BFP!!! I was so sure that it was going to be negative!
> 
> Pinky78 - I had a stain about 3 days ago that was why I was convinced this IUI had not worked together with ALL my usual monthly symptoms.
> 
> X


Congratulations for you  my spotting was just like IB, I'm just hoping that I get another BFP tomorrow. It's a very testing time all this lol


----------



## louisenburton

Helena congratulations. Very exciting news.


----------



## Imclucky

Did another test   so don't know why I had spotting yesterday, just hope I stay pregnant now, fingers crossed x


----------



## Martha Moo

hello ladies

Pinky  on your BFP

Gemd85 how are you have you retested 

Jo1980 everything crossed for tomorrows OTD our final tester

AMD, will see you across on the other thread

I will pop in tomorrow at some point! and leave links for moving forward from this thread



On behalf of FF



You may also wish to take a peek at this link too  CLICK HERE

Donna​


----------



## TillyT

Hi all,

This might be mad and to be honest clutching at straws but I was just wondering if anyone thinks its worth me doin a first response test tomorrow? It will be 14 days past a 5 day blast transfer.... I tested negative Saturday with a clear blue and neg today, with a cheapy boots one.  

I am due to ring my clinic ( i had uk treatment) tomorrow with my results, I'm not sure what to expect from them as this is my first go, will they ask me to go for blood test or not ? Will they say to try with a frozen transfer straight away.? So many questions.....

Sorry I'll stop rambling now, just after some views of more experienced people I guess.


----------



## Gemd85

Hi I'm good. Yes I retested yesterday on oft with a early response test and got a faint line. Have had a little bit of spotting sat night and last night but my auntie who is a midwife said that that is quite normal and aslong as its not a period type bleed then just take it easy and rest. 
Have also done a test today... Not quite sinking in yet. Have phoned the clinic and they have told me to stop the progesterone which I'm a bit worried about! Scan is booked in for 21st


----------



## Gemd85

Tilly. I would not hurt to do a first response.im only getting a faint line in them still and I'm 12dp5dt. My best friend didn't test positive until 6 weeks on clear blue. I was told by the clinic that I should come of the progesterone and I should bleed within a week. If not then test again


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ladies, missed misscarraige for me, gutted doesn't even come close. 

10 years of pure heartache for this & finally I get my chance of baby growing in the right place after 2 ectopics & losing both my tubes, scan today showed gestational sac measuring 5 days behind, yolk sac abnormally large, fetal pole too small & no cardiac activity. 

I have to go back in 7 days for a final scan & either have a tablet or a d&c

I'm absolutely gutted beyond belief, I can't even find words to describe how I feel.

Just wanted to wish you all well on your journeys & to say I'm not giving up, I'll be back in the new year fighting like I always do & i won't be giving up until I have a child to put to bed at night, thanks for all the support.

Xx


----------



## Martha Moo

IVFMamma

so very sorry to read your sad sad news    

Donna


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ivf mumma - replied on other thread so upset and gutted for u  u deserved it so much xx


----------



## lisasimon1

oh ivf mamma i am soooo sorry and i know first hand that no words can ease your pain i do wish you well on the next step of your journey xx


----------



## Imclucky

Sorry to hear your sad news Ivfmomma, don't ever give up hope xx


----------



## AMD

IVFMamma so very sorry to hear your sad news. It is heartbreaking. Thinking of you.xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Today is the end of the month and also the end of the year eek!

As promised here are some links to help move forward

To the ladies who havent had their dream come true *CLICK HERE*

To the ladies with       *CLICK HERE*

and finally to the ladies whose dream came true *CLICK HERE*

PG Clubs CLICK HERE

PG General chat/questions CLICK HERE

Wishing you all well on your forward journeys

Donna


----------

